# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الأقليات المسلمة حول العالم

## محمد طه شعبان

أولًا: الأقلية المسلمة في أوربا:
1- الأقلية المسلمة في قبرص:
ضمن جزر البحر الأبيض المتوسط غرب آسيا وجنوب أوروبا
الموقع:
ثالث جزر البحر المتوسط مساحة، توجد في شرقه، وتبعد عن ساحل تركيا 65 كم، وعن ساحل سوريا 90 كم، وعن أقرب أرض يونانية بحوالي 350 كم، وعن ساحل مصر 400 كم، ومساحتها 9251 كم2، وأكبر طول لها يصل إلى 235 كم، وأقصى عرضها يصل إلى 90 كم، وتقدر مساحة الدولة القبرصية التركية 3700 كم2.
السكان:
بلغ عدد سكانها في الآونة الأخيرة حوالي 688,000 نسمة، في سنة 1408هـ منهم 551,000 من اليونانيين، 137,000 من الأتراك، وهؤلاء يشكلون الأقلية المسلمة بقبرص، والباقي من اليونانيين وجنسيات أخرى، ومنذ استقلالها تسودها الاضطرابات الطائفية اليونانية التركية، مما أدى إلى تقسيم الجزيرة، ففي القسم الشمالي شكل الأتراك القبارصة حكومة منذ سنة 1395هـ - 1975م، وفي القسم الجنوبي والأوسط حكومة القبارصة اليونانيين منذ الاستقلال، وعاصمتها "نيقوسيا"، وسكانها 125,060 نسمة.
الأرض والمناخ:
أرض قبرص عبارة عن سلاسل جبلية توازي الساحل، ففي الشمال جبال كيرينا، وفي الجنوب الغربي جبال ترودوس حيث أعلى قمة جبلية في الجزيرة (جبل أولمبوس)، وفي المتوسط سهول خصبة، ومناخ الجزيرة ينتمي لطراز مناخ البحر المتوسط، فالشتاء معتدل ممطر، والجبال أكثر أمطارًا من المنخفضات، وتغطي الثلوج قمم جبال ترودوس في منتصف الشتاء، والصيف حار جاف، ومعتدل على السواحل والمرتفعات.
النشاط البشري:
يعيش نصف سكان قبرص على الزراعة، وينتجون القمح والشعير والذرة والفاكهة، والزيتون والعنب. كما يعمل السكان في تربية الثروة الحيوانية، ويعمل فريق في قطع الأخشاب واستخدام المعادن كالحديد والكروم والرصاص، وتشكل السياحة حرفة هامة بالبلاد.
السكان والصراع بين الطائفتين:
لقد كان سكان جزيرة قبرص في سنة 1890م (80,000 نسمة)، 60,000 من الأتراك، 20,000 من اليونانيين، هذا قبل أعقاب الاحتلال البريطاني للجزيرة، ثم شجع البريطانيون اليونانيين على الهجرة إلى جزيرة قبرص، وأمام النفوذ اليوناني المتزايد هاجر الأتراك منها، وفي أقل من قرن تناقص عدد الأتراك بالجزيرة إلى 104,000 نسمة، بينما وصل عدد اليونانيين إلى 448,000 نسمة.
والآن يقترب عدد الأتراك المسلمين بقبرص من 137,000 نسمة ، وعدد اليونانيين حوالي 551,000 نسمة، ويعيش معظم الأتراك في القسم الشمالي من الجزيرة، وقد تأسست دولة قبرص التركية الفيدرالية في سنة 1395هـ - 1975م، واعترف بها مؤتمر وزراء الخارجية الإسلامي والذي عقد في سنة 1397هـ بمدينة فاس، كما أكد المؤتمر تأييده لقيام دولة اتحادية ثنائية بجزيرة قبرص من الجاليتين التركية واليونانية حرصًا على وحدة الجزيرة.
كيف وصل الإسلام إلى قبرص؟
كانت جزيرة قبرص محل صراع للدول القوية التي عاشت في شرقي البحر المتوسط، فتعاقب عليها الفاتحون منذ منتصف الألف الثانية قبل الميلاد، وكان الرومان آخر الغزاة قبل الإسلام فاحتلوا الجزيرة في النصف الثاني من القرن الأول قبل الميلاد، وآلت الجزيرة إلى الروم البيزنطيين في سنة 359هـ.
وكانت فتوح الشام جبهة صدام بين الإسلام والروم، وبعد أن فتح المسلمون بلاد الشام، اتخذ الروم من المناطق المجاورة قواعد للإغارة على البلاد الإسلامية، وكانت قبرص إحدى هذه القواعد، ولذا عندما تم بناء الأسطول الإسلامي في عهد عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه، كان غزو قبرص أحد أهدافه، ففي سنة 28هـ، أرسلت الحملات الإسلامية البحرية إليها من شواطئ مصر والشام، واشترك فيها عدد من الصحابة -عليهم رضوان الله- كان منهم أبو ذر الغفاري، وأبو الدرداء، وشداد بن أوس، وعبادة بن الصامت، وكانت هذه أولى الغزوات الإسلامية البحرية، وتكللت بالنصر بعد أن اختلطت دماء المسلمين بثرى الجزيرة. وفي سنة 34هـ أرسل معاوية بن أبي سفيان حملة ثانية للجزيرة بعد أن تمرد أهلها فأعاد فتحها، وأسكن فيها 12,000 من جند المسلمين، فبنوا المساجد بها. وفي سنة 109هـ أغار الأسطول الإسلامي على جزيرة قبرص مرة أخرى، وذلك على أثر هجمات الروم على البلاد الإسلامية، واستمر الصراع بين المسلمين والروم في شرقي البحر المتوسط طيلة العصر الأموي.
في العصر العباسي:
في العصر العباسي شهدت جزيرة قبرص غزوًا إسلاميًا في عهد هارون الرشيد، بعد أن نشطت مهاجمة الروم للسفن الإسلامية، فغزا المسلمون قبرص في سنتي 174هـ - 190هـ، وهكذا ظلت قبرص محل نزاع بين الروم والمسلمين في العصر العباسي.
في أثناء الحروب الصليبية:
وفي أثناء الحروب الصليبية احتل ريتشارد قلب الأسد ملك إنجلترا قبرص في سنة 587هـ، وبعد فشل الحروب الصليبية هجر العديد من الصليبيين قبرص، وبقي بها المارون حتى الآن، وأصبحت قبرص مركزًا لأعمال القرصنة ضد البلاد الإسلامية، فهاجم القبارصة مدينة الإسكندرية في سنة 767هـ، مما اضطر المماليك إلى إرسال العديد من الحملات إلى قبرص، ونجحت إحداها أسر ملك قبرص (جيمس لوزنيان) وحملته أسيرًا إلى القاهرة.
في عهد العثمانيين:
فتح الأتراك العثمانيون قبرص في سنة 979هـ، وقام الأتراك بالعديد من الأعمال التي أكدت حرية العقيدة للقبارصة، وأعادوا للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية نفوذها بعد أن سلبها البيزنطيون هذا النفوذ لمدة ثلاثة قرون، وظلت تركيا تحكم جزيرة قبرص حتى سنة 1296هـ، عندما فرض البريطانيون على الدولة العثمانية معاهدة عرفت باسم "التحالف الدفاعي"، وأكره فيها السلطان العثماني على قبول الاحتلال البريطاني للجزيرة.
الاحتلال البريطاني والمشكلة القبرصية:
وفي ظل الحكم البريطاني لقبرص زادت هجرة اليونانيين إلى الجزيرة، وبالمقابل هاجر الأتراك منها، لا سيما في فترة الحرب العالمية الأولى، فتضاعف عدد اليونانيين وتناقص عدد الأتراك، وبعد هزيمة تركيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى تنازلت عن تبعية قبرص لها في معاهدة لوزان، وتعاقبت الاصطدامات بعد ذلك بين الطائفتين التركية واليونانية، وبعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية طالب القبارصة الأتراك باستغلال الجزيرة.
وبرز في هذه الأثناء الأسقف مكاريوس، وطالب بوحدة الجزيرة، وحاولت اليونان التدخل لضم الجزيرة إليها، وعرضت القضية على هيئة الأمم المتحدة عدة مرات، ولم تصل إلى نتيجة مرضية، وظهرت المنظمات السرية مثل منظمة (أيوكا)، وانتشرت أعمال العنف، وعرضت قضية قبرص مرة أخرى على هيئة الأمم المتحدة في سنة 1367هـ ولم تصل إلى حل، وأمام تفاقم حركات العنف ضد المسلمين الأتراك، اقترحت تركيا تقسيم الجزيرة بينما أصرت اليونان على الاستفتاء، ونتائجه مضمونة بسبب الأغلبية اليونانية، وأمام هذه الأحداث عقد مؤتمر (زيوريخ) بين رئيس وزراء تركيا ورئيس وزراء اليونان، وتوصل إلى عقد اتفاق، وينص على أن تكون قبرص جمهورية مستقلة رئيسها من الجالية اليونانية ونائبه من الجالية التركية، ويضم مجلس الوزراء سبعة من اليونانيين وثلاثة من الأتراك، كما أن المجلس النيابي يضم 70% من اليونانيين و 30% من الأتراك.
ولم يستمر هذا الاتفاق طويلًا، فتجددت أعمال العنف ضد المسلمين، واضطرت هيئة الأمم إلى إرسال قوات لحفظ السلام بالجزيرة في سنة 1384هـ ولا تزال ترابط بالجزيرة حتى الآن، ورغم هذا عادت أحداث العنف مرة أخرى، وفي الستينيات من القرن العشرين، قام القبارصة اليونانيون بمذابح ضد المسلمين، فأحرقوا 133 قرية و117 مسجدًا.
إعلان الجمهورية القرضية التركية:
أرسلت تركيا قوات السلام للدفاع عن الأتراك في سنة 1394هـ، وتكونت حكومة للأتراك في القسم الشمالي من الجزيرة، وتشكلت الجمهورية القبرصية التركية الفيدرالية في سنة 1395هـ - 1975م، واعترف مؤتمر وزراء خارجية العالم الإسلامي بهذا في سنة 1397هـ، وأكد المؤتمر تأييده لاتحاد المنطقتين التركية واليونانية في اتحاد فيدرالي؛ حرصًا على وحدة الجزيرة القبرصية.
وفي عام 1400هـ عقد المؤتمر الإسلامي العالمي الثامن (غير رسمي) في الدولة الاتحادية القبرصية التركية، وحضره ممثلون من 49 بلدًا إسلاميًا، وحضره عدد كبير من الهيئات والمنظمات الإسلامية، ومن الدول الإسلامية ومن الأقليات المسلمة، وألقى السيد رؤرف دنكتاش رئيس الدولة الاتحادية القبرصية التركية - كلمة عبر فيها عن وضع المسلمين بقبرص، وأصدر المؤتمر عدة قرارات بشأن القضايا الإسلامية ومشاكل الأقليات المسلمة.
وأصبحت القضية القبرصية الإسلامية من القضايا الهامة، لهذا جاء في بيان رابطة العالم الإسلامي المقدم إلى مؤتمر القمة الإسلامي الثالث بمكة المكرمة: أن التطورات الأخيرة التي توالت عليها بعد اتفاق فبراير سنة 1977م، تجعل رابطة العالم الإسلامي تتابع القضية بقلق بالغ، وتستنكر كل محاولة لتغيير لاتفاق، وتأمل الرابطة من أن تعيد الحكومات الإسلامية النظر في علاقتها بقبرص بما يضمن تحقيق أهداف المسلمين بها، وتم إعلان استقلالها.

http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2703

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

2- الأقلية المسلمة في صقلية: جزيرة صغيرة تنحصر بين شبه جزيرة إيطاليا وتونس، وتقسم البحر المتوسط إلى حوضين شرقي وغربي، ومن هذا الموقع تستمد أهميتها الإستراتيجية بين اليابسين الأوروبي والإفريقي ولهذا احتلها الرومان، وعندما اتسعت الدولة الإسلامية فشملت شمالي إفريقيا وسيطرت على الأندلس حرص العرب على فتح صقلية، واستمر الحكم الإسلامي للجزيرة أكثر من قرنين، ثم تعاقب عليها الحكام حتى أصبح سكانها ينفرون من الأجانب.
الأرض:
 صقلية جزيرة مثلثة الشكل، قاعدة هذا المثلث نحو الشرق على مقربة من شبه جزيرة إيطاليا، ورأسه ناحية الغرب قرب تونس، ويفصلها عن إيطاليا مضيق مسينا، وعن تونس ممر صقلية وتبلغ مساحتها 25.696 كم2، وأرض صقلية جبلية في جملتها، وأعلى مناطقها الركن الشمالي الشرقي وحيث جبل "أتنا" ويزيد ارتفاعه على ثلاثة آلاف متر (3340م)، وهو بركان ثائر، وصفه بعض الجغرافيين العرب قديما، وتحيط بالمرتفعات سهول ساحلية تتسع في غربي الجزيرة، وعاصمة صقلية مدينة بالرمو على الساحل الشمالي، وإلى شمالي صقلية توجد جزيرة ليباري وبها بركان سترمبولي الدائم الثوران.
المناخ:
مناخ صقلية ينتمي إلى الطراز المعروف بمناخ البحر المتوسط، فالصيف معتدل والشتاء دفئ، وأمطار الجزيرة وفيرة في الشتاء والربيع، ويسودها الجفاف في فصل الصيف.
النشاط البشري:
إنتاج الجزيرة أغلبه من الحاصلات الزراعية، مثل القمح والفاكهة والزيتون، ويزيد سكان صقلية على خمسة ملايين نسمة، والكثافة السكانية عالية ويهاجر العديد من السكان، وأخصب جهاتها الشمالية، وهي أكثر المناطق ازدحاما، وتمارس حرفة الرعي في حدود ضيقة على المنحدرات الجبلية، ويعمل عدد من سكان صقلية بالصناعات التقليدية، ومن أبرز ثرواتها الكبريت، ويقوم سكان صقلية بصيد الأسماك التي تقوم عليها بعض الصناعات المحلية، هذا إلى جانب بعض الصناعات الحديثة.
كيف وصل الإسلام إلى صقلية؟
عرف العرب جزيرة صقلية قبل فتحها في سنة 212 هـ، ذلك أنها كانت تتبع الروم، وكانوا يشنون منها الغارات على تونس وشمالي إفريقيا، لذا أغار عليها العرب في حملات تأديبية، فاضطر قسطنطين بطريق صقلية إلى عقد صلح مع إبراهيم بن الأغلب والي إفريقيا، وكانت مدة هذا الصلح عشر سنوات.
وفي سنة 211هـ استعان أهل صقلية بالأغالبة حكام تونس من قبل العباسيين، وكان رسول الجزيرة إلى الأغالبة إيفيميوس، فطلب العون ضد حكام صقلية، فجند له زياد الله الأغلب عشرة آلاف رجل بقيادة أبي عبد الله أسد بن الفرات، وانتصر المسلمون على حكام صقلية واستولوا على بلدة مازارا، واستمر تقدم المسلمين عبر الجزيرة، وأحرزوا الانتصارات المتتالية على الروم حتى استكملوا فتح جزيرة صقلية في سنة 289هـ. 
وخضعت صقلية لحكم المسلمين، وحكم بنو الأغلب صقلية حتى سنة 297هـ، ثم حل الفاطميون محلهم في حكم الجزيرة، وظل الفاطميون يحكمون الجزيرة حتى منتصف القرن الخامس الهجري، وتمتعت صقلية بشيء من الحكم الذاتي في أثناء هذه الفترة، فحكمها الكلبيون فترة استقلت فيها الجزيرة، وفي النصف الثاني من القرن الخامس الهجري بدأت غارات الروم على شمالي الجزيرة، ثم ظهرت الفتنة واستشرت بين أهل الجزيرة في سنة 431هـ، وفتحت هذه الفتنة ثغرات في صفوف المسلمين، ونفذ من خلالها النورمانديون حكام جنوب إيطاليا فعاونوا بعض الفئات المتخاصمة، وتم استيلاء النورمانديين على صقلية في سنة 484هـ بعد سقوط آخر مقاومة في الجزيرة، وبعد حكم إسلامي دام 267 سنة، وبدأت فترة من التحدي، إذ أخذ النورمانديون يشنون ألوانا من الاضطهاد والتعصب ضد المسلمين، وشهد الحكم النورماندي بن جبير، حيث مر بصقلية في عودته من الحج، فكان الناس يكتمون إسلامهم سرا خوفا من بطش النورمانديين، وقال ابن جبير واصفا أحوال المسلمين: (هم غرباء عن إخوانهم المسلمين تحت ذمة الكفر، ولا أمن لهم في أموالهم ولا في حريتهم وأبنائهم). 
وهكذا وصف ابن جبير اضطهاد المسلمين في صقلية في أثناء حكم النورمانديين للجزيرة، ونتيجة هذا الاضطهاد هاجر الكثير من المسلمين إلى خارج صقلية فرارًا بدينهم فقل عدد المسلمين بالجزيرة، واستسلم الضعفاء للتحديات الصليبية، وتعرض المسلمون بالجزيرة لحملات شرسة من الضغط والكبت، وأصبح عددهم لا يتجاوز بضعة آلاف، ولا يتناسب هذا العدد مع حجم الآثار الإسلامية التي تركت بصماتها على سائر فنون الحياة بصقلية، وبرغم الحملات التي قادها الكونت روجر الفاتح النورماندي لصقلية، فلقد دامت حرب الصراع تسعين عامًا، وأخيرًا نقل الملوك النورمانديون عشرين ألفًا من مسلمي صقلية إلى جنوبي إيطاليا ليكملوا حركة التشتيت.
والآثار الإسلامية بالجزيرة لا تحصى، فلقد تركت بصماتها على أسلوب العمارة والفنون الزخرفية وأسلوب الكتابة والصناعات التقليدية، ولقد كان بصقلية عدد قياسي من المساجد، فكان في مدينة بالرمو ومدينة الخالصة المجاورة لها ثلاثمائة مسجد ذكرها ابن حوقل، وعدد أنواعها من المساجد الكبيرة والصغيرة والمعلقة التي بنيت فوق بعض القصور، وأشار ابن جبير إلى كثرة المساجد فقال: أما المساجد فكثيرة لا تحصى وأكثرها محاضر لمعلمي القرآن الكريم: "أي كتاتيب لتعليم القرآن الكريم"، وإلى جانب المساجد عدد من القصور التي بنيت على نسق إسلامي، وتمثل مصدرًا سياحيًّا للجزيرة، وهكذا ترك الإسلام بصمات معمارية على مختلف الفنون في حياة صقلية. 
ونتيجة للتحديات التي فرضت على المسلمين بالجزيرة نقص عددهم إلى حد التلاشي، بحيث يوحي التشابه بصور مؤلمة حدثت بنفس المقياس في الأندلس. 
وذكر ابن جبير أسماء مدن عديدة تحمل السمات الإسلامية كما ذكر العديد من القصور الإسلامية من بقايا الحكم الإسلامي، ومن المدن التي ذكرها مدينة ثرمة، وقصر سعدة، ومدينة أطرابنش، وكانت مدينة بالرمو تسمى المدينة قبل استيلاء النورمانديين عليها، ومن مدنها شغلودي، وكل هذه المدن كانت تعج بالآثار الإسلامية التي ذكرها ابن جبير، ومن المدن التي تغيرت مسمياتها مرسى على "مرصالا" ورعوض "راجوسا"، وهكذا كانت الحضارة الإسلامية التي خربها التعصب الصليبي.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2377

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

3- الأقلية المسلمة في أسبانيا:

توجد في جنوب غربي قارة أوروبا، في شبه جزيرة أيبريا، وحيث تشغل إسبانيا أربعة أخماسها، وتفصل جبال البرانس بينها وبين جارتها فرنسا من ناحية الشمال الشرقي، ويحدها المحيط الأطلنطي والبرتغال من الغرب، وتطل على خليج بسكاي من الشمال، ويحيطها البحر المتوسط من الجنوب والشرق، وفي جنوبها يقترب اليابس الأوروبي من الإفريقي ممثلا في البروز الذي يشغله جبل طارق، وحيث يطل على مضيق طارق همزة الوصل بين المحيط الأطلنطي والبحر المتوسط، والمضيق والجبل يحملان اسم فاتح الأندلس منذ نهاية القرن الهجري الأول وحتى الآن. تبلغ مساحة إسبانيا 504.872 كيلومترًا مربعا، وسكانها في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م حوالي 39.054.000 نسمة والعاصمة مدريد وسكانها 3.500.000 نسمة، ومن أهم المدن برشلونة وسكانها حوالي 2 مليون نسمة، وبلنسية وسكانها 700.000 نسمة، وأشبيلية وسكانها 600.000 نسمة، وقرطبة وسكانها 300.000 نسمة، وسرقسطة، ثم غرناطة، ومرسية. 
الأرض:
يغلب الطابع المضرس على أرض إسبانيا، ففي الوسط تشغلها هضبة المزيتا الإسبانية، ومتوسط ارتفاعها حوالي 600 متر، وتحيطها من الشمال جبال كنتبريان، وهي امتداد لجبال البرانس التي تفصل بين إسبانيا وفرنسا، وفي جنوب هذه الجبال جبال سيراجوادراما، وفي الشرق جبال إيبريا، وفي الجنوب جبال سيرامورينا، حيث أعلى قمة في إسبانيا وهي قمة أم الحسن (3.478 مترًا) في جبال سيرانفادا، وفي الشمال يوجد غاليسيا وعرفت عند العرب باسم "جليقية"، وفي الشمال الشرقي حوض نهر (أبرو) ويفصل هضبة المزيتا عن جبال البرانس، وفي الجنوب سهل الأندلس الخصب حيث يجري نهر الوادي الكبير، وحيث تتركز مشاريع الري، وهضبة المزيتا تقسمها عدة سلاسل جبلية، وتشقها أنهار هي نهر (دورو)، و(تاجه) ونهر الوادي اليانع، والوادي الكبير وتتجه إلى المحيط الأطلنطي.
المناخ:
تشمل إسبانيا ثلاثة أنماط مناخية نتيجة موقعها واتساع رقعتها وتعدد أشكال التضاريس بها، فتضم في القسم الشمالي والشمالي الشرقي طراز غربي أوروبا وأمطاره غزيرة، وتسقط في معظم شهور السنة، ويصل المعدل السنوي إلى 2032 مم، وفي الوسط يسود المناخ القاري في هضبة المزيتا، وهو شبه جاف، بارد في الشتاء وحار في الصيف، تهب عليها رياح محلية متربة مثل السولانو، وفي الجنوب والشرق يسود نمط البحر المتوسط وأمطاره شتوية، وتنتشر الغابات على المرتفعات الشمالية، وتسود الحشائش فوق الهضبة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السكان:
يحكم المطر وتوافر الماء توزيع السكان في إسبانيا، ففي الشمال الشرقي تزيد الكثافة في منطقة كتالونيا، ويزداد التجمع في حوض نهر (أبرو)، كما يزداد في سهول بلنسية ومرسية، وتقل الكثافة السكانية في الوسط، وتزداد على السواحل الجنوبية فيما بين المزيتا ومالقة، ويزداد التجمع في حوض نهر الوادي الكبير حيث سهل الأندلس بين غرناطة وقرطبة وأشبيلية.
وينتمي سكان إسبانيا إلى عناصر عديدة، فالملامح العربية لا تزال واضحة في وجوه سكان الجنوب، وهذا التأثير نتج عن بقاء العرب ثمانية قرون بالأندلس، ويعيش الباسك في الشمال ويتحدثون لغتهم، ويوجد الكتالونيون في الشمال الشرقي، والغالسيون في الشمال الغربي.
واللغة القومية هي اللغة الإسبانية وهي اللغة القشتالية، والقاموس الإسباني يضم حوالي 6000 كلمة عربية وهناك الكتالانية والجليقية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

النشاط البشري: 
لقد نهض الاقتصاد الإسباني في السنوات الأخيرة، وذلك بعد تنفيذ مخططات التنمية التي بدأت منذ عشرين عاما، ونتج عن ذلك تأسيس عدة قطاعات صناعية، ففي الشرق في منطقة كتالونيا نشطت صناعة المنسوجات والملابس والكيميائيات، وفي الشمال في منطقة الباسك نشطت الصناعات الحديدية، كما ازدهرت الصناعة في منطقة مدريد، وبرشلونة، ولإسبانيا شهرة عالمية في إنتاج الزئبق وبعض المعادن كالكبريت والنحاس، وصناعة الخزف، وتوجد صناعة السيارات والدراجات، وصناعة الزجاج، وللسياحة أهميتها في إسبانيا وللآثار الإسلامية دورها الأساسي في ذلك، حيث يزور إسبانيا أكثر من 30 مليون سائح سنويًّا.
ولا تزال الزراعة حرفة أساسية، فتكاد المنتجات الزراعية تسيطر على نصف الصادرات، ويعمل بالزراعة حوالي 12% من القوة العاملة، وتقوم الزراعة على الأنهار والأمطار، ولقد استخدم العرب في الأندلس نظام الري وما زالت الطريقة العربية تستخدم، وتنتج القمح والشعير والزيتون والعنب والحمضيات، وتوجد في إسبانيا ثروة حيوانية جيدة، حيث تزاول حرفة الرعي في هضبة المزيتا وعلى العديد من السفوح، وتشتهر الأغنام الإسبانية بجودة أصوافها (المارينو) ويربى الماعز والأبقار.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى إسبانيا؟ 
وصل الإسلام إلى إسبانيا مبكرا، وذلك عندما فتح المسلمون شبه جزيرة إيبريا في سنة 93هـ - 711م، واكتسح المد الإسلامي أكبر مساحة من شبه جزيرة إيبريا في سرعة مذهلة وأتى الفتح بنتائج رائعة، وذلك بفضل الجهاد والتسامح الديني عند الفاتحين، فلم يتعرض المسلمون للمسيحيين في إقامة شعائرهم، ولم يجبروا أحدا على الدخول في الإسلام، ومن العوامل التي ساعدت على الانتشار التشابه الطبيعي في بعض ملامح شبه الجزيرة العربية وشبه جزيرة إيبريا، فلم يمض على دخول العرب ثلاثون عاما إلا وكانت إيبريا بكاملها في حوزة الإسلام، وتحول الفاتحون إلى مهاجرين واستوطنوا البلاد، بل تجاوزها نفوذهم إلى جنوبي فرنسا، وأدخل العرب في إيبريا زراعة المدرجات الجبلية، ومدوا شبكات الري المعقدة والمغطاة من أقنية وفخار وكهاريز وأدخلوا محاصيل جديدة، وتحولت البلاد إلى مشعل حضارة، بل من ألمع مشاعل الحضارة، وقيل: إن سكان الأندلس وصلوا إلى 30 مليونا في عهد عبد الرحمن الثالث، وسيطر المسلمون على رقعة تصل إلى سبعمائة ألف من الكيلومترًات المربعة، وهذه المساحة تزيد على مساحة إسبانيا والبرتغال التي تتكون منهما أراضي إيبريا بمائة ألف من الكيلومترًات.
ولقد كانت الموجة الأولى لفتح الأندلس من المؤلفة قلوبهم من العرب والبربر الذين آخى الإسلام بينهم، فاندفعوا بقيادة طارق بن زياد وبإمدادات موسى بن النصير يفتحون قرى ومدن إيبريا الواحدة تلو الأخرى، وبهذا الفتح تحول الأندلس أو "المغرب الثاني" كما كان يسمى أحيانا إلى مشعل من ألمع مشاعل الحضارة الوسيطة، وكتبت صفحة من أنقى صفحات التاريخ في أوروبا في العصور الوسطى، وقد امتد تأثير الحضارة الإسلامية إلى الممالك الأوروبية، وآتت ثمارها بنهضة جديدة لأوروبا شملت مختلف الميادين، وتلقى طلاب العلم من المسيحيين من العلوم العربية ما أثار فيهم النشاط العقلي فاجتمعت لديهم ركيزة للنهضة فيما بعد.
وكانت الأندلس قبلة الحضارة في أوروبا، بل تجني إسبانيا ثمار هذه النهضة المعمارية فنيا وماديا حيث يزورها سنويًّا أكثر من ثلاثين مليون سائح ليشاهدوا آثار تلكم النهضة الإسلامية مع فنونها، ولنا أن نتصور ما يدر مثل هذا العدد من دخل على خزائنهم من الآثار الإسلامية بما يقدر بأكثر من مليارين من الدولارات سنويًّا، كحصيلة للحضارة الإسلامية التي مكثت ثمانية قرون، وأسس العرب الهيكل الحضاري الذي ما زال يميز إسبانيا، وبعد هذا الأثر الرائع يتهم المسلمون بما اتهمهم به المستشرقون!!. 
وخارطة إسبانيا المعاصرة وثيقة حية لآثار المسلمين بالأندلس، فتحمل من أسماء الأعلام العرب ما لا سبيل إلى حصره، والقاموس الإسباني اليوم يضم حوالي 1/8 مفردات اللغة الإسبانية من العربية، وفي العقد الأول من وجود الإسلام اتسعت رقعة البلاد فشملت جزيرة إيبريا بكاملها، ثم تقهقر المسلمون عن شمالي إيبريا نتيجة مجاعة حدثت في سنة 123هـ - 740م والسنوات التالية لها فوصلت مساحة الأندلس إلى أربعمائة وأربعين ألف كيلومتر، وكانت هذه فرصة انتهزها المسيحيون وكونوا إمارة صغيرة في شمالي البلاد، واتخذت كنواة للتوسع عندما تضعف السلطة المركزية بالأندلس، فعندما تفتتت وحدة الأندلس إلى دويلات كان التهام الدويلات المجاورة من قبل الإمارات المسيحية سهلا ميسورا، حدث هذا في نهاية الفترة الأموية بالأندلس.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وعندما تعود للأندلس وحدته وتظهر به دولة قوية تعود الإمارات المسيحية إلى التقوقع والانزواء، وتمثلت هذه الحقيقة في عهد المنصور بن أبي عامر، فلقد بلغت مساحة الدولة الإسلامية في عهده حوالي خمسمائة وثمانين ألف كيلومتر، أي تكاد تقترب من جملة مساحة إيبريا، والقليل الباقي إمارات صليبية منزوية في الشمال، ومن بعد المنصور جاء ملوك الطوائف وتفتتت الوحدة فضاع نصف الأندلس، وأصبحت مساحته مائتين وخمسين ألف كيلومتر في القرن الخامس الهجري، واستطاع المرابطون والموحدون الاحتفاظ بهذا القدر مدة طويلة، وبهزيمة دولة الموحدين انكمشت مساحة الأندلس إلى ثلاثين ألف كيلومتر تقريبا، وظلت هذه المساحة تتقلص حتى غربت شمس الأندلس، ولم تغرب شمس الإسلام عن الأندلس وسقطت غرناطة في سنة 898هـ - 1492م بعد عقد معاهدة بين فرناند وإيزابلا ملكي إسبانيا يلتزمان فيها باحترام الدين، وبعد أن استقر لهم الأمر نقضا نصوص هذه المعاهدة وحاكما المسلمين أمام محاكم التفتيش التي أصدرت أحكامها بالإعدام حرقا على أعداد كبيرة من المسلمين، ولقد نشأت المحاكم البغيضة في سنة 885هـ - 1480م قبل سقوط غرناطة في المناطق الإسلامية التي استولى عليها الإسبان، وأنشأها الراهب الحاقد (توماس توركيمادا) وأدارها بالنار والحديد، واتبع سياسته خلفاؤه من بعده، وكانت أساليبها تخويف الشهود واللجوء إلى التعذيب البدني للحصول على الاعترافات المزيفة، ومصادرة أموالهم، وإعدام الناس حرقا، وفي الفترة التي أدار فيها الراهب توماس محاكم التفتيش حكم على ألفي شخص بالأندلس بالموت حرقا، ومن الطبيعي أن يتضاعف هذا العدد في عهد خلفائه، ولهذا هاجرت أعداد كبيرة من المسلمين إلى بلاد المغرب بلغت عدة ملايين، واضطر من بقي أن يخفي عقيدته سرا، واستمرت هذه المحاكم تمارس سلطاتها أكثر من ثلاثة قرون ولم تلغ إلا في عهد نابليون، أي في القرن التاسع عشر. 
ولكن الكبت لم يدم طويلا، فلقد تمرد "الموريسكيون" وهو الاسم الذي أطلق على أولئك الذين احتفظوا بإسلامهم سرا، وحدث هذا التمرد بعد سقوط غرناطة بحوالي ثلاثة أرباع قرن، أي في سنة 976هـ - 1568م ولما يئس الإسبان من إجبار الموريسكيين على ترك دينهم أمروا بطردهم فخرج من إسبانيا سنة 1019هـ - 1610م مليون مسلم هروبًا من قسوة محاكم التفتيش، هذا في مقابل ما كان يقدمه الإسلام من سماحة وتسامح، فلم يرغم المسلمون طيلة ثمانية قرون أحدًا على اعتناق الإسلام وتركوا للمسيحيين حرية ممارسة عقيدتهم وبناء كنائسهم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المسلمون في العصر الحديث: 
هذا لا يشمل جيوب الاستعمار الإسباني في "المملكة المغربية"، فهذه أرض مغربية. لقد هاجر إلى إسبانيا بعد الحرب الأهلية (1935-1939م) عدد كبير من العمالة المغربية، كما كان هنالك عدد من المغاربة عملوا في الجيش الإسباني في عهد "فرانكو".
كما وفد أعداد من الطلاب العرب للدراسة في إسبانيا، خصوصا من الفلسطينيين والسوريين، واعتنق عدد من الإسبان الإسلام حديثا، خصوصا بعد قانون "حرية الأديان" في إسبانيا، ويقدر عدد المسلمين في إسبانيا بحوالي 250 ألفا، ويشمل هذا الرقم المسلمين في مليلة، وسبتة وهي جيوب الاستعمار الإسباني في المغرب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

فئات الأقليات المسلمة وتتمثل في:
1- الطلاب: تزايد عدد طلاب العلم من المسلمين في إسبانيا حتى بلغ عدة آلاف، ولقد شجعت إسبانيا الطلاب العرب للدراسة في إسبانيا لعدة أسباب منها: تحسين العلاقات، ومنها نشر ثقافتهم، وإرضاء العناصر الأندلسية التي تحاول فصل الأندلس. 
ولقد كانت مساعدة الطلاب الوافدين من أهم أعمال الجيل الجامعي السابق عليهم والذي تولى مهمة الدعوة، ولهذا تأسست الجمعية الإسلامية الإسبانية سنة 1391 هـ - 1971م. 
2- العمال: هم أكبر الفئات الإسلامية، فيكونون أكثر من ثلثي عدد المسلمين في إسبانيا أي حوالي 150 ألفا من جملة المسلمين، البالغة 250 ألف نسمة. 
ازدادت هجرة العمال المسلمة في سنة 1396 هـ - 1976م، لا سيما عمال المغارب العربية، بسبب المعاناة التي حدثت للعمال المسلمين في غرب أوروبا، ثم ازدادت الهجرة الإسلامية بعد ذلك، حتى وصل عدد العمال المسلمين في لشبونة إلى أكثر من 50 ألفا معظمهم من المغاربة، وأغلب هؤلاء من الشباب، ومعظمهم بدون أسرهم، كما أن أغلبهم أمي، لذا من السهل انحرافهم. 
ولقد تنبه المركز الإسلامي في إسبانيا لهذا الخطر فأخذ يعمل على تعميق الهوية الإسلامية بين هؤلاء. 
3- المسلمون الإسبان: وهؤلاء اعتنقوا الإسلام طواعية وعن اقتناع بعد أن تكشفت لهم صورته الحقيقية التي حاول تشويهها المسيحيون، وأسهم في ذلك صدور قانون حرية العقيدة في إسبانيا بعد تعصب دام عدة قرون، وهذه الفئة من المسلمين منتشرة في غرناطة، وأشبيلية، وملقا، وقرطبة، ومدريد.
4- المسلمون في الجيوب الاستعمارية الإسبانية: في المغرب في سبتة ومليلة، لا مجال للشك في أن المسلمين في هذين الجيبين أغلبية ولا مجال لمناقشة موضوعهم الديني ضمن الأقلية، ولكن الوضع الديني والاجتماعي والتعليمي يجعلنا نشير إليهم فقط، لنتذكر هذا الوضع الغريب للاستعمار الإسباني.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الهيئات والمؤسسات الإسلامية في إسبانيا:
بدأ أول تجمع للنشاط الإسلامي في إسبانيا من مدينة غرناطة، وسبحان الله فلقد كانت غرناطة آخر معاقل المسلمين التي سقطت في الأندلس بعد غروب شمس الإسلام، ثم يشاء الله أن تبدأ شمس الإسلام تشرق من جديد عن غرناطة بالأندلس، وفي إسبانيا حاليا مجموعة من الهيئات والمؤسسات الإسلامية ظهرت في غرناطة ثم انتشرت خصوصا بعد صدور قانون حرية الأديان، ولقد بلغ عدد الهيئات والمنظمات والمؤسسات الإسلامية في إسبانيا 49 ومنها:
1) المركز الإسلامي الإسباني:
أقدم المؤسسات الإسلامية في إسبانيا، أسسه الطلاب المسلمون الذين كانوا يدرسون في إسبانيا في سنة 1966م في مدينة غرناطة، وقد انبثق عن جمعية طلابية أول الأمر، وسمي المركز الطلابي الإسلامي وأصبح للمركز الإسلامي فروع في مدن إسبانية عديدة، وفي سنة 1976م تقدم المركز للحكومة بطلب تحويل مسماه من المركز الطلابي الإسلامي إلى المركز الإسلامي، وفي عام 1978م انتقل المركز من غرناطة إلى مدريد، وللمركز الإسلامي فروع في غرناطة، وبرشلونة وقرطبة ومن أبرز نشاطات المركز:
1 - نشر الدعوة الإسلامية بين الإسبان.
2 - توزيع الكتب الإسلامية باللغة الإسبانية.
3 - التوعية الإسلامية.
4 - دعم النظام الطلابي الإسلامي.
5 - الاحتفال بالمناسبات الإسلامية.
6 - تثقيف العمال دينيا. 
7 - إقامة المخيمات الشبابية. 
8 - ترجمة بعض الكتب الإسلامية. 
9 - إقامة مشاريع إسلامية تخص التعليم، منها مدرسة في برشلونة، ومدرسة في غرناطة.
10 - نجح المركز الإسلامي في تأسيس وقف خيري إسلامي. 
ولقد أنشأ المركز الإسلامي مدرسة ابن رشد في غرناطة ولقد دعمها خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك فهد ماديا، وللمركز الإسلامي الإسباني فروع في أشبيلية، وقرطبة، ومالقة، وشريش، ومرسية، والجزيرة الخضراء، ودوس هرماناس، وبرشلونة، وماسراجونزا، وأبريادوا، وفلسية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

2) جمعية المسلمين الإسبان في غرناطة: تضم المسلمين الإسبان، وهم الإسبان الذين اهتدوا إلى الإسلام.
3) جمعية اتحاد الطلاب المسلمين في غرناطة.
4) الجمعية الإسلامية في إسبانيا، ومقرها مدريد ومعظم القائمين عليها من المغرب.
5) الجمعية الإسلامية في قرطبة تأسست سنة 1400هـ بعد استلام مسجد القاضي أبي عثمان.
6) الجمعية الإسلامية في الأندلس ومقرها في مالقة.
7) جالية إسلامية في أشبيلية (جمعية محدودة).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المركز الإسلامي الثقافي في مدريد:
تم افتتاحه في عاصمة إسبانيا في 24/ 3 /1413 هـ، وقام بالافتتاح الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، نيابة عن خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود وحضر حفل الافتتاح ملك إسبانيا، ولقد تكفل خادم الحرمين الشريفين بنفقات المركز كاملة، والتي بلغت 25 مليون دولار وافتتح المركز رسميا في 24/ 9/ 1992م. 
يعتبر المركز الإسلامي الثقافي في مدريد أكبر المراكز الإسلامية في أوروبا، وتبلغ مساحته 18 ألف متر مربع، ويضم مبنى المركز مسجدًا يتسع لأكثر من ألف مصل، وملحقًا به شرفة خاصة بصلاة النساء، ويضم حمامات للوضوء، ويتكون المركز من 6 طوابق ثلاثة منها تحت الأرض، وتبلغ مساحة المسجد وحده حوالي 650 مترًا مربعًا.
ويضم المركز إلى جانب المسجد مدرسة متعددة المراحل تتسع لأكثر من 300 طالب، ومعملا لتعليم اللغات، يضم 36 غرفة مجهزة للتدريس، وبالمركز قاعة كبيرة للعرض، وللمؤتمرات تتسع لأكثر من 500 مقعد، ومجهزة بكافة الأجهزة الصوتية ومركز للترجمة الفورية، وتقوم مدرسة المركز بتعليم العلوم الإسلامية، واللغة العربية، والقرآن الكريم، إلى جانب تدريس اللغة الإسبانية، واللغة الإنجليزية، وبالمركز مكتبة تضم حوالي 30 ألف كتاب، وقاعة للمطالعة، مجهزة بوسائل سمعية وبصرية، وللمسجد مئذنة رشيقة ترتفع إلى حوالي 36 مترًا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المؤسسات العلمية:
هناك مجموعة من المؤسسات العلمية بعضها أكاديمي مثل المعهد العربي للدراسات الأكاديمية، ومنها المعهد الإسباني العربي للثقافة في مدريد، والمدرسة العربية في مدريد وهي مدرسة إسبانية للبحث العلمي.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

التحديات:
تبرز على الساحة الإسلامية في إسبانيا بعض التحديات مثل:
1 - الوجود القادياني وقد أقامت هذه الفئة الدخيلة معبدا لها في قرية صغيرة سمتها (بدور أباد) على بعد 21 كيلومترًا من قرطبة.
2 - مركز تنصيري في مدريد (مركز دارك نيوما) يدرس العربية والإسبانية، ويديره راهب. 
3 - بعض العمال المسلمين يقدمون صورة مشوهة عن الإسلام بسبب جهلهم. 
4 - ظهور فئات ضالة في الوسط الإسلامي في إسبانيا. 
5 - توجد بعض الجمعيات الإسلامية الفردية، والتي قد تضم عددًا قليلًا، وهذا يؤدي إلى التشرذم والتمزق.
6 - تحديات مالية تظهر كصعوبات في تمويل العمل الإسلامي، وقد تسبب تخلف الأعمال الإنشائية للمدارس والمراكز الإسلامية.
7 - عدم تطبيق العدالة والمساواة بين العمال المسلمين وغيرهم في الأجور.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المتطلبات:
1 - كانت الجالية المسلمة تطلب إنشاء وقف إسلامي للصرف على المؤسسات الإسلامية، وقد تم إنشاء هذا الوقف، وتطالب الجالية المسلمة بدعم هذا الوقف.
2 - الأقلية المسلمة في إسبانيا في حاجة إلى مدرسين لتعليم الدين الإسلامي يجيدون اللغة الإسبانية للتدريس في بعض المدارس الملحقة بالمساجد، كما تحتاج إلى دعم مدرسة ابن ر شد في غرناطة. 
3 - إرسال بعض البعثات الطلابية إلى الجامعات الإسلامية. 
4 - إقامة المخيمات الصيفية للشباب المسلم ولأطفال المسلمين. 
5 - ترجمة الكتب الإسلامية إلى اللغة الإسبانية.
الوضع الديني في إسبانيا: 
صدرت إحصائية عن الأديان في إسبانيا في سنة 1410هـ أشارت إلى أن عدد المسلمين قدر بحوالي 250 ألف نسمة، والبروتستانت 30 ألف نسمة، والأرثوذكس 400 ألف نسمة، واليهود 5 ملايين نسمة، والكاثوليك يكونون الأغلبية.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2378

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

4- الأقلية المسلمة في بلغاريا:

إحدى دول البلقان، ومن دول أوروبا الشرقية، خضعت لحكم الأتراك العثمانيين من سنة (799هـ - 1396م). واستمر حكم الأتراك لها قرابة خمسة قرون، وأنشئت إمارة بلغارية عقب اتفاقية برلين سنة 1878م، وكان الأتراك يشكلون حوالي ثلث سكانها، ثم توسعت على حساب الدولة العثمانية، وتكونت بها مملكة في سنة (1326هـ - 1908م). وفي الحرب العالمية الأولى اشتركت مع ألمانيا فهزمت وتقلصت مساحتها، وفي الحرب العالمية الثانية انضمت إلى ألمانيا مرة أخرى، فهزمت للمرة الثانية وغزاها الروس، ثم سيطر عليها الشيوعيون منذ نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية، وفي سنة 1960م صدر قانون تسجيل السكان. ويحتم على المسلمين أن يتخذوا أسماء بلغارية، واستخدمت السلطات البلغارية القوة في تنفيذ هذا القانون في سنة 1982م. واحتجت على ذلك تركيا فمعظم المسلمين البلغار من أصول تركية، ثم تغير الوضع بعد سقوط النظام الشيوعي في شرقي أوروبا وفي الاتحاد السوفيتي.
الموقع:
تشرف بلغاريا على البحر الأسود من الناحية الشرقية، وتشترك حدودها الغربية مع يوغسلافيا، وتحدها تركيا واليونان من الجنوب، ورومانيا من الشمال، وتبلغ مساحة بلغاريا (110.911كم2). وسكانها في تقديرات سنة 1408هـ - 1988م حوالي 8.982.000 نسمة، والعاصمة صوفيا، وسكانها أكثر من مليون نسمة، ومن أهم مدنها: بلوفديف، وفارنا، "وارنا" وروس، وبور غازي، ويشكل المسلمون في بلغاريا حوالي 1.600.000 نسمة. وإن كانت بعض المصادر تقدرهم بمليون نسمة (10% من جملة السكان)، وهذا يخالف الواقع العددي للمسلمين في بلغاريا، وحسب التقديرات الإسلامية يشكل المسلمون حوالي 16.7% من سكان بلغاريا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الأرض:
بلغاريا بلد جبلي مضرس المظهر، فالجبال تخترقها من الغرب نحو الشرق فتشكل مناطق متميزة الملامح، ففي الجنوب الغربي جبال رودوب، ويصرف قسما منها نهرا استروما وماريتزا إلى بحر إيجة، وإلى الشمال من جبال رودوب سهل تراقيا ويشغل القسم الجنوبي الشرقي من بلغاريا، وحيث يجري نهر ماري تيزا، وفي شمال النطاق السابق تأتي جبال البلقان، وتنحدر إلى سهل الدانوب حيث يشكل نهر الدانوب حدودها الشمالية مع رومانيا، ويجري في سهولها الشمالية الشرقية، وتمتد مجموعة من المستنقعات بين صوفيا في الغرب إلى سليفن في الشرق، وتحيط بها مجموعات من التلال المكسوة بالغابات. 
المناخ: 
يتصف مناخ بلغاريا بارتفاع حرارته في الصيف، وبشتائه البارد حيث يتميز بالقارية، غير أن المرتفعات تقلل من حدة الحرارة في الصيف، والقسم الشمالي الشرقي من بلغاريا معرض لغزو الرياح الحارة في الصيف، والباردة في الشتاء، وأمطار هذا النطاق تسقط في فصل الصيف، والنطاق الجنوبي متأثر بمناخ البحر المتوسط، وأمطاره شتوية، وقد وفرت الجبال حماية للوديان من الرياح الباردة في فصل الشتاء وهذه الحماية تتيح لبلغاريا فرصًا ممتازة لزراعة الورود، حتى أصبحت بلغاريا أولى دول العالم في إنتاج عطر الورد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السكان:
الخليط السكاني في بلغاريا يتكون من العناصر البلغارية التي تشكل غالبية السكان، وهذه العناصر ترجع إلى أصول تركية قديمة، هاجرت إلى المنطقة وتتحدث لغة السلاف، تليهم عناصر تركية حديثة الهجرة مختلطة بجماعات من التتار، ثم أقلية من الغجر، وهناك أقليات أخرى من أصل روماني، ومن الأرمن، يعيش نصف سكان بلغاريا في المدن، والنصف الآخر يعيش على الاقتصاد الزراعي في الريف، ولقد وصل الأتراك العثمانيون إلى بلغاريا عن طريق هجرة إلى إقليم رملي في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي، وظلوا في بلغاريا عدة قرون، واستقر الأتراك في مقدونيا، ورودوبيس، ثم حدثت هجرة إجبارية للأتراك مما قلل من عددهم في بلغاريا، وكان عددهم في سنة 1887م حوالي 602 ألف نسمة، وصل في سنة 1921م إلى 577 ألف نسمة، وكان عدد المسلمين 825 ألفًا.
النشاط البشري: 
يحتل الإنتاج المعدني مكانة هامة في اقتصاد بلغاريا، وتستخرج المعادن من ثلاث مناطق، في الغرب حيث يستخرج الرصاص والزنك والنحاس والحديد، والمنطقة الثانية في شرقي جبال رودوب، أما الثالثة فقرب البحر الأسود حيث يستخرج النفط، وأسهم هذا في ظهور العديد من الصناعات المعدنية والنفطية، وتتركز الصناعة في صوفيا، وفي فارنا، وبلوفديف، وسترازاجورا.
أما الزراعة فتمارس في المنطقة الشمالية حيث سهل الدانوب، وفي بعض المناطق الداخلية الإنتاج يتكون من القمح ومن الذرة هذا إلى جانب الفاكهة والورد، والثروة الحيوانية تتمثل في تربية الأغنام والأبقار.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى بلغاريا: 
تقدم الإسلام نحو شبه جزيرة البلقان في بداية النصف الثاني من القرن الثامن الهجري، وذلك مع الفتح العثماني للبلقان، ففتح العثمانيون مدينة بلوفديف في سنة (765هـ - 1363م)، ثم فتحوا صوفيا في سنة (787هـ - 1385م)، وتوالت فتوح الأتراك العثمانيين لبلغاريا، وتم الاستيلاء على جميع أراضيها في سنة (796هـ - 1393م)، وظل الأتراك يحكمونها أكثر من خمسة قرون، وفي نهاية القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي تدخلت روسيا ضد تركيا، ومنحت بعض المناطق حكما ذاتيا، وتكونت إمارة بلغاريا عقب معاهدة برلين سنة 1878م، وفي سنة (1326هـ - 1893م) أعلن عن قيام مملكة بلغاريا، وعقدت معاهدة إستانبول سنة 1909م، وانحازت في الحرب العالمية الأولى إلى جانب ألمانيا وتركيا، وعقدت معاهدة سنة 1919م مع الحلفاء على أن تحترم حقوق الأتراك، وأعقب هذا عقد عدة معاهدات مع تركيا لاحترام حقوق الأتراك البلغار، وكذلك انحازت إلى جانب الألمان في الحرب العالمية الثانية، ثم تحولت إلى الحكم الشيوعي بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية بعد أن غزاها الروس، ولقد زاد انتشار الإسلام في العهد التركي. وبعد الاستقلال تعرض المسلمون إلى الظلم والاضطهاد، فكان المسلمون أكثرية قبل الاستقلال، ونتيجة الضغوط والمضايقات هاجر العديد إلى خارج بلغاريا، وحل محلهم العنصر البلغاري، والذي استقدم إلى بلغاريا من البلدان المحيطة بها، فقل عدد المسلمين وظل الإسلام منتشرا بين العناصر التركية التي بقيت في بلغاريا، وتشكل غالبية المسلمين الآن حيث يقترب عددهم من مليون مسلم، فكان عددهم في سنة 1391هـ قرابة 900 ألف نسمة، ثم يليهم المسلمون البلغار، ويليهم المسلمون الغجر، ثم التتار الذين يشكلون حصة ضئيلة من المسلمين المقدونيين، وكان عدد المسلمين في بلغاريا سنة 1391هـ 1.450.000 مسلم، والآن يشكل مجموع المسلمين أكثر من مليون ونصف نسمة، ويتزايد عدد المسلمين بنسب مرتفعة نتيجة زيادة المواليد، فكانت نسبتهم في سنة 1949م 13.3%، وفي سنة 1956م 14.1%، وفي سنة 1971م 17% لذلك فمن المتوقع أن تصل حصتهم في سنة 2000م إلى 25% من مجموع السكان، ولكن التعسف البلغاري مستمر ضد المسلمين الأتراك وهذا يدفع العديد منهم إلى الهجرة، ولم يقتصر الأمر على هذا، فلقد أغلقت المدارس والمساجد وشنت حملات على المسلمين لتغيير أسمائهم، ومنع الختان، وأرغموا المسلمات على الزواج من غير المسلمين.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مناطق المسلمين: 
ينتشر المسلمون في المناطق القريبة من الحدود اليوغسلافية والحدود اليونانية، وكذلك قرب الحدود التركية. ويتركزون في مناطق دورويس الشرقية وكترلوا ولودوغوريا وسلانيك. وبرغم أن المسلمين الآن يزيد عددهم على مليون ونصف مليون، تقدرهم بعض المصادر الغربية ب10% من جملة السكان أي حوالي مليون نسمة، ويتكون المسلمون البلغار من القوميات التركية، فحوالي 60% منهم من الأتراك، ومن القومية البلغارية 25% ومن الغجر حوالي 15%. ولم يقتصر الأمر على تغيير أسماء الأفراد، وإنما تجاوز هذا إلى تغيير أسماء مناطق المسلمين، فتم تغيير اسم منطقة شومين إلى غورسكي، ومنطقة لازجراد، وهاسكوي إلى أريغودووبر مشيري.
الوضع الراهن:
يعاني المسلمون في بلغاريا العديد من ألوان الاضطهاد فليس لهم حق ممارسة شعائرهم الدينية، فالدين يتعرض لحملات مركزة من الإلحاد الشيوعي، لدرجة منع دخول مصاحف القرآن الكريم، وكذلك الكتب الدينية، وأجبر المسلمون على تغيير أسمائهم الإسلامية واضطروا إلى الهجرة إلى خارج بلغاريا، كما أرغموا على سكنى مناطق شبه معزولة، ونتيجة سياسة القمع هاجر 37 ألف مسلم تركي إلى الخارج. وتبذل المحاولات لتذويبهم في المجتمع البلغاري، ويقاوم المسلمون هذه السياسة بالتمسك بدينهم، ولقد حرمت المناطق الإسلامية من التطور الاقتصادي والنهوض بدخولها، وضحية هذا الاضطهاد الأجيال القادمة من أبناء المسلمين، وعرضت المسألة البلغارية على مؤتمر وزراء خارجية المؤتمر الإسلامي في 1986م، وصدر قرارًا يعبر عن قلق الوزراء من التعسف البلغاري ضد الأتراك، وعرضت المسألة البلغارية أيضًا على مؤتمر القمة الإسلامي بالكويت سنة 1987م، وأكد المؤتمر على ما جاء بقرار وزراء الخارجية السابق، وشكلت لجنة للاتصال ببلغاريا وزارت لجنة بلغارية الكويت، ولقد تغير الوضع في بلغاريا بعد انهيار النظام الشيوعي، ونأمل أن تتحسن أوضاع المسلمين نتيجة هذا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المساجد:
كان في بلغاريا حوالي (1200 مسجد) والآن في صوفيا ثلاثة مساجد: أحدها تحول إلى متحف، والثاني إلى كنيسة، والثالث مغلق، وكان عددها أكثر من ذلك قبل استيلاء الشيوعيين على مقاليد الحكم في بلغاريا، وتمول المساجد حاليا بالجهود الذاتية، ويرأس الشؤون الدينية مفت، وتنقسم المناطق الإسلامية إلى ست، يرأس كل منطقة مجلس من العلماء، وهذا أمر شكلي فقط، ولقد ضعف التعليم الديني في ظل الحكم الحالي، فالمدارس الإسلامية لا تتعدى كونها كتاتيب ملحقة بالمساجد، وجدير بالذكر أن الاضطهاد في بلغاريا يوجه ضد المسلمين وحدهم، بينما يستثنى من ذلك المسيحيون، فيحرم على المسلمين لبس الزي الإسلامي خصوصًا النساء، ويمنع المسلمون من الاحتفال بأعيادهم أو صوم رمضان، ولا تبنى مساجد جديدة، والمسجد الذي يتوفى إمامه يغلق، ولا يدفن المسلمون موتاهم في مدافن خاصة بهم، بينما تحترم الحكومة البلغارية الرهبان وتعطيهم حرية التعبد في الكنيسة، فالحرب ضد الإسلام وحده، وهذا ميراث قديم، ورثه البلغار عن التعصب الديني، وفي محاولة لبلغرة التعليم الإسلامي في بلغاريا أغلقت السلطات 1500 مدرسة، وكذلك تم إغلاق 1300 من دور التربية الإسلامية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الهيئات الإسلامية: 
لا يوجد غير تنظيم شكلي، حيث يرعى شؤون المسلمين مفت أكبر، ولا توجد في البلاد مدارس إسلامية نظامية، والمنظمات أو الجمعيات ممنوعة بحكم الحرب المستترة ضد الأقلية المسلمة، والأمر يستدعي بذل الجهود لدى الحكومة البلغارية لتحسين وضع المسلمين، وفتح مدارس إسلامية، وإلغاء قوانين التمييز ضد المسلمين، وبناء المساجد التي تهدمت، واستعادة المساجد المسلوبة، والسماح بدخول الكتب الإسلامية إلى بلغاريا، وإرسال بعثات من أبناء المسلمين البلغار إلى الدول الإسلامية للدراسة بعد التحول الذي حل في بلغاريا ضد السلطات الحاكمة سابقا. نأمل أن تتغير معاملة المسلمين البلغار، وفي زيارة مفتي بلغاريا الشيخ نديم حافظ إبراهيم إلى مكة المكرمة بدعوة من رابطة العالم الإسلامي مؤشر لهذا. 
تحسين أحوال المسلمين في بلغاريا:
في لقاء مع الدكتور نديم حافظ إبراهيم أمين عام الجمعية الخيرية الإسلامية الدولية في بلغاريا نشر بجريدة العالم الإسلامي في العدد (1252)، شكر هيئة الإغاثة الإسلامية العالمية لمساعداتها للمسلمين في بلغاريا، وذكر الدكتور حاجة المسلمين في بلغاريا إلى مزيد من الدعم المادي والثقافي الإسلامي، وذلك كي تؤدي الجمعية رسالتها الإسلامية، فالجمعية تتكفل برواتب 800 معلم وإمام، وهؤلاء لم يتسلموا رواتبهم منذ عدة شهور كما أن في بلغاريا حاليا حوالي 1000 مسجد، ويمثل المسلمين 24 عضوا في البرلمان البلغاري من (250) عضوًا.
ولقد أضاف الدكتور حافظ أن المسلمين في بلغاريا بدءوا يمارسون شعائر دينهم بحرية بعد سقوط النظام الشيوعي، كما أن الجمعية بنت 4 مدارس ثانوية إسلامية، وكلية للشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية في العاصمة البلغارية، وتصدر جريدة ومجلة تهتم بأحوال المسلمين في بلغاريا، ولقد بدأ المسلمون الذين هجّرتهم السلطات الشيوعية في العودة، فلقد عاد منهم 150 ألف مسلم إلى بلغاريا. 
ولقد حدد الدكتور حافظ أهداف الجمعية فيما يلي:
1- تنقية ثقافة المسلم البلغاري مما علق بها من رواسب الحكم الشيوعي.
2- الاهتمام بتنشئة أبناء المسلمين نشأة إسلامية.
3- حماية مصالح المسلمين في بلغاريا. 
4- ترميم المساجد التي خربها الشيوعيون، وبناء المعاهد والمدارس الإسلامية.
5- تدريس العلوم الإسلامية في المدارس الحكومية لأبناء المسلمين.
6- التعاون بين الجمعية الخيرية البلغارية والهيئات الإسلامية العالمية مثل: رابطة العالم الإسلامي، وهيئة الإغاثة الإسلامية العالمية، والأزهر، والبنك الإسلامي للتنمية.
مشروع إنشاء جامعة في بلغاريا: 
طلبت دار الإفتاء في بلغاريا من بعض البلدان العربية والإسلامية المساهمة في إنشاء جامعة إسلامية في محافظة إزجراد في شمال شرق بلغاريا، وحيث تتركز أقلية مسلمة يصل عددها إلى حوالي 700 ألف نسمة، ويقوم بهذه الجهود الدكتور نديم مفتي المسلمين في بلغاريا، وتقف وراء هذا المشروع الجمعية الخيرية العالمية لنشر الثقافة الإسلامية التي تأسست في صوفيا العاصمة البلغارية، وسوف تتألف الجامعة الإسلامية من خمس كليات تضم كلية الشريعة والآداب، والإدارة والفنون، ومعهدًا لتعليم اللغة العربية، واللغة التركية، ويجري مفتي بلغاريا اتصالات في هذا الشأن بالمملكة العربية السعودية، ومصر، والكويت، وتركيا، والإمارات العربية المتحدة، وعدد آخر من البلدان العربية والإسلامية، وقد بدأ البنك الإسلامي إسهامه في تأسيس هذه الجامعة.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2380

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

5 - الأقلية المسلمة في البرتغال:

توجد في جنوب غربي أوروبا, تحدها إسبانيا من الشمال والشرق, والمحيط الأطلنطي من الجنوب والغرب، والبرتغال دولة صغيرة مساحتها حوالي 92.072 كيلومترا مربعا، وسكانها حوالي 10.246.000 نسمة والعاصمة لشبونة، وسكانها حوالي مليون نسمة، أهم المدن أبوروتو، وأمادورا.
الأرض:
تتكون أرضها من الحافة الغربية من هضبة المزيتا الإسبانية، التي تنحدر نحو الغرب بحافاتها نحو السهول الساحلية على المحيط الأطلنطي، وأغلب القسم الشمالي من البرتغال يتكون من القسم الأوسط من حوض نهر تاجة، وهو قسم مضرس تسوده التلال والجبال، والقسم الغربي أرض سهلية، وتسود الكثبان الرملية والبحيرات السواحل، ويجري في أرض البرتغال قسم من نهر دورو، ونهر تاجة، ونهر الوادي اليانع.
المناخ:
تتمتع البرتغال بمناخ من طراز البحر المتوسط برغم تأثير المحيط الأطلنطي، فالشتاء معتدل مطير والصيف حار جاف، ويزداد الجفاف الصيفي في الجنوب، وتكثر الأمطار في الغرب وعلى المرتفعات، والرياح السائدة غربية، ويسود الضباب على السواحل، وتنتشر الغابات على المرتفعات في الوسط والشمال.
السكان:
يعيش حوالي (70%) من البرتغاليين في القطاعين الشمالي والأوسط من البلاد، وقد تغيرت الكثافة بعد نمو مدينتي لشبونة وأبورتو، ولقد هاجر العديد من البرتغاليين إلى البرازيل، ويهاجر العديد منهم إلى دول غربي أوروبا.
النشاط البشري:
تمثل الزراعة الحرفة الأساسية، فلا تزال البرتغال دولة زراعية، ولا تزال تستخدم الوسائل التقليدية، والملكية مفتتة في مزارع صغيرة، لذا فاستعمال نظام الميكنة ما زال بطيئا، ويزرع الأرز في المناطق الساحلية، وتنتشر زراعة العنب في مناطق عديدة، وينتج الزيتون، والذرة، والقمح، وتربى الأغنام والماعز والأبقار على السفوح.
وتشتهر البرتغال بالفلين، حيث تنتج نصف الإنتاج العالمي، كما تشتهر البرتغال بصيد الأسماك، ويعمل بهذه الحرفة أكثر من 50 ألفا، وتوجد بها ثروة معدنية تتمثل في خام الحديد، والنحاس، والمنجنيز، وهي فقيرة في مواد الطاقة، وتتركز الصناعة في لشبونة، وأبورتو، حيث صناعة السفن، وتكرير النفط، وصناعة الحديد والمنسوجات.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى البرتغال؟
لقد كانت البرتغال جزأً من الأندلس، حيث عرفت "بغربي الأندلس"، وما زال جنوبها يحمل هذا الاسم حتى الآن، ففتحت ضمن بلاد الأندلس في نهاية القرن الهجري الأول، عندما توغلت الجيوش الإسلامية بقيادة طارق بن زياد في هذه المناطق، واستوطنتها قبائل عربية وقبائل من الأمازيغ (البربر) في بداية الاستقرار الإسلامي، وفي سنة (123هـ-740م) حدثت مجاعة بشمالي الأندلس، فهجر المسلمون المنطقة وارتحلوا جنوبا، فانتهز المسيحيون هذه الفرصة وتكونت إمارة صليبية صغيرة في سنة (133هـ - 750م) في القسم الشمالي من البرتغال، وكانت هذه هي النواة التي أدت إلى ظهور دولة البرتغال، واتخذت من مدينة أبورتو عاصمة لها، وأخذت تتوسع على حساب المناطق الإسلامية كلما ظهر ضعف في نطاق الحدود معها.
وبعد سقوط الدولة الأموية بالأندلس انقسم غربه إلى عدة إمارات، وانتهزت إمارة "أبورتو" أو البرتغال ضعف هذه الإمارة فاستولت على بعض المدن المجاورة لها، مثل مدينة براغة وقلمرية ونقلوا إليها عاصمتهم، وهكذا انتهزت إمارة أبورتو ضعف الإمارات الإسلامية المجاورة لها، وعندما استولى المرابطون على الأندلس وضعوا حدا لتوسع إمارة "أبورتو" واستقرت الحدود لمدة قرن ونصف. 
وعندما خلف الموحدون المرابطين ظلت البرتغال في وضعها السابق، وضعفت الأندلس بعد الموحدين فأخذت البرتغال في التوسع مرة ثانية منتهزة ضعف الإمارات الإسلامية بالأندلس، فغزوا قصر بني دينيس في سنة (614هـ - 1217م) ثم باجة وسانت مارية وشلب وغربي الأندلس في سنة (647هـ - 1249م) ونقلوا عاصمتهم إلى لشبونة، وهكذا استولوا على غربي الأندلس بعد حكم إسلامي دام أكثر من خمسة قرون، وعندما تم لهم ذلك نزعوا ملكية أراضي المسلمين ووزعوها على المهاجرين من النصارى، واضطر المسلمون إلى الهجرة وبقي المستضعفون، وفي سنة (947هـ - 1540م) تم طرد من بقي من المسلمين عقب زواج ملك البرتغال من أخت ملكة إسبانيا تنفيذًا لشروط الزواج، فهاجروا إلى المغرب، وهكذا كان التعصب ضد المسلمين يجمع شمل حكام البلدين. 
المسلمون حاليا:
وصلت إلى البرتغال جالية مسلمة من المستعمرات السابقة، والتي استقلت عن البرتغال من أنجولا، وموزمبيق، وغينيا بيساو، وأكثر أفراد هذه الجالية من موزمبيق، ولقد تمت هذه الهجرة حديثا، وهناك عناصر مسلمة في البرتغال تعود جذورها إلى أصول هندية باكستانية، وجاء في بعض التقارير أن عدد المسلمين في البرتغال يزيد قليلا على عشرة آلاف، منهم أكثر من 6000 من السُنة، وحوالي 4000 من الإسماعيلية، وحوالي 100 من الشيعة، ويقيم أغلب المسلمين في العاصمة لشبونة وضواحيها، وهناك أعداد ضئيلة تنتشر في بعض المدن البرتغالية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الهيئات الإسلامية:
ظل المسلمون في البرتغال يعانون لفترة من الضياع، وذلك من أعقاب هجرتهم من المستعمرات البرتغالية السابقة، ثم شعروا بأنهم في حاجة إلى تنظيم أنفسهم، وفي سنة 1968م أسسوا الجمعية الإسلامية في لشبونة، ورأسها في تلك الفترة الدكتور سليمان والي محمد، وتشكلت لها هيئة إدارية ومجلس إدارة، وجمعية عمومية، وزادت هجرة المسلمين إلى البرتغال بعد سنة 1974م. ولقد زاد عدد المسلمين في لشبونة، وقررت الجمعية إقامة مركز ومسجد لهم، حيث كانت الصلاة تقام في السفارة المصرية في لشبونة ثم أجريت الانتخابات لهيئة جديدة لإدارة الجمعية، وظهر خلاف شديد للأسف بين أعضاء الجمعية، ثم أجريت انتخابات أخرى في سنة 1981م، ثم انتخابات في سنة 1988م، وانتخب الأخ الدكتور عبد المجيد وكيلا للجمعية، وهو من أصل موزمبيقي، وظهر عهد جديد للجمعية، وللجمعية عدة نشاطات منها:
1- التعليم الإسلامي:
ويحتوي برنامجًا يشتمل على 5 مراحل تعليمية، تتناول دراسة القرآن الكريم، والأخلاق الإسلامية، والعبادات، والعقيدة، وتاريخ الأنبياء، ثم تدريس اللغة العربية، وهناك برنامج اجتماعي، ولكن ما زالت هذه البرامج في حاجة إلى تقويم ودعم، وهناك نقص في مخططات الجمعية في الأنشطة الشبابية والأنشطة النسائية.
2 - المركز الإسلامي الثقافي:
لقد تم بناء المركز الإسلامي في لشبونة منذ مدة قصيرة، غير أنه للأسف هناك ضعف في الإشراف على هذا المركز برغم أنه يشرف عليه مجلس سفراء الدول الإسلامية، ولقد شغل أمر هذا المركز أفراد الجالية المسلمة.
3 - جمعية ضاحية أوديفيلاس:
بهذه المدينة جالية مسلمة تقدر بحوالي 400 مسلم، تضم أكثر من 75 أسرة، وأقامت الجالية جمعية خيرية إسلامية برعاية الأخ محمد فاروق إبراهيم، وأقامت مسجدا يقع بين أحياء ثلاثة، ويشكل أكثر من 600 متر مربع، ويضم المبنى مسجدًا ومدرسة (غرفة واحدة)، وقاعة للمحاضرات، ويشاركهم جماعة التبليغ في المبنى.
4 - جمعية النساء المسلمات: 
تأسست هذه الجمعية في سنة 1987م، ومن أهدافها: تشجيع العمل الإسلامي في البرتغال، تكوين مراكز الدعوة الإسلامية، تنمية العلاقات بين النساء المسلمات في البرتغال، وكذلك علاقات حسنة مع المنظمات النسائية، تقوم الجمعية بأنشطة اقتصادية.
5 - الجمعية الإسلامية في لادانجييرو:
هي إحدى ضواحي العاصمة البرتغالية، وأقام المسلمون بها جمعيتهم، وأقامت هذه الجمعية مسجدًا، وتركز الجمعية على تعميق الإسلام في نفوس أبناء الجالية المسلمة، والعمل الاجتماعي، وتصدر مجلة باللغة البرتغالية وهي مجلة النور، وهناك مجلة إسلامية أخرى تصدرها الجالية وهي مجلة الفرقان صدرت في سنة 1981م.
ومن أهم متطلبات الجالية المسلمة في البرتغال: إزالة الخلافات بين بعض أفراد الجالية، تدقيق الترجمة الحالية لمعاني القرآن الكريم باللغة البرتغالية، دعم التعليم الإسلامي والمركز الإسلامي في لشبونة، إشراك الشباب في النشاط الإسلامي، تنشيط العنصر النسائي الإسلامي في الدعوة.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2379

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

6 - الأقلية المسلمة في رومانيا:

إحدى دول أوروبا الشرقية، تقع شمالي شبه جزيرة البلقان، يحدها الاتحاد السوفيتي "سابقا" من الشمال والشمال الشرقي، وبلغاريا من الجنوب، والمجر من الغرب، ويوغسلافيا من الجنوب الغربي والبحر الأسود من الشرق.
تبلغ مساحة رومانيا (237.500كم)، ووصل عدد سكانها سنة 1408 هـ - 1988م 23.20.000 نسمة وعاصمتها بخارست، ومن مدنها براسوف، وكلوج، وقنسطنطة.
الأرض:
أرض رومانيا تتكون من جبال الكربات وهي كتلة تمتد وسط رومانيا، وفي الغرب أحواض سهلية أبرزها حوض ترانسلفانيا، وتجري خلاله بعض روافد نهر الدانوب، وفي القسم الجنوبي من رومانيا سهل والاشيا ويشرف على نهر الدانوب، حيث الحدود الفاصلة بينها وبين بلغاريا، وتتوسطه العاصمة بخارست، في القسم الشرقي من رومانيا سهل مولدافيا وتملؤه البحيرات والمنخفضات، ويطل على البحر الأسود.
المناخ:
مناخ رومانيا يتميز بشتاء طويل، وتنخفض درجة الحرارة إلى ما دون التجمد، ويتساقط الثلج، وتغزوها رياح باردة من الشمال، بينما تمنع جبال الكربات وصول الرياح المعتدلة إلى بعض المناطق في الشمال والوسط، وترتفع الحرارة في الصيف في المناطق المنخفضة، ويتساقط المطر وتزداد كميته في الغرب.
السكان:
يعيش معظم سكان رومانيا في المناطق السهلية في الجنوب والغرب وتقل كثافة السكان في جبال الكربات، وفي السهول الشرقية حيث المستنقعات، وتزداد الكثافة كذلك في مناطق الصناعة عند سفوح جبال الكربات، ويتكون السكان من عناصر عديدة، منهم الصرب، والكروات، واليونانيين، وأقليات تركية، وتترية، وألبانية، كما توجد بعض العناصر الأخرى من الأوكرانيين، والألمان والمجريين، والألبان، وينتشر الإسلام بين العناصر التركية، والتترية، والألبانية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

النشاط البشري:
تنتج رومانيا البترول والغاز الطبيعي، وكذلك الفحم، وإلى جانب هذا يستخرج النحاس والرصاص والزنك، وقد ساعد هذا على قيام العديد من الصناعات المتطورة مثل: الصناعات الحديدية، والمعادن الأخرى، والصناعات البتروكيميائية، وكذلك الصناعات الغذائية وصناعة المنسوجات، والإنتاج الزراعي يشغل مساحات واسعة، وإنتاجها من الحبوب يشمل القمح والشعير والذرة والأرز، غير أن الدولة كانت تسيطر على جميع عناصر الإنتاج، شأنها في ذلك شأن البلدان الشيوعية، وتوجد بها ثروة حيوانية لا بأس بها من الأبقار والأغنام.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى رومانيا؟
بدأت الدعوة الإسلامية في هذه المنطقة بجهود فردية، قام بها الأفراد في النصف الثاني من القرن السابع الهجري، وكان معظم الدعاة من العناصر التركية، وكان أول استقرار لأميرين من أمراء الأتراك السلاجقة عز الدين وساروسلطين سنة 661هـ - 1262م، وأقاما مع جيوشهما في بلدة باباداغ وباشرا الدعوة للإسلام في النطاق الساحلي الشرقي من رومانيا، وظلت الدعوة قائمة على جهود الأفراد مدة قرنين من الزمان، هاجر خلالهما العديد من الأتراك المسلمين إلى ما يعرف حاليا باسم رومانيا. وفي سنة (1814هـ - 1411م) استولى العثمانيون على منطقة دبروجة التي تشكل ساحل رومانيا، ثم فتح العثمانيون والاشيا في سنة (819هـ - 1416م) ثم ترانسلفانيا. وهكذا أصبحت الأراضي الرومانية تحت النفوذ العثماني، وذلك في حركة توسعية شملت البلقان وما يجاورها.
وأخذ الإسلام ينتشر بين سكان المناطق المفتوحة في معظم شرق أوروبا، وتغلب تسامح الإسلام على عصبية المسيحية، وتحولت أُسَر بل قرى ومدن بأكملها إلى الإسلام، وشهد القرن الهجري العاشر نهوضا بالدعوة الإسلامية في شرقي أوروبا، نتيجة تسامح الأتراك المسلمين، ونتيجة حرية العقيدة، ولقد فضلت شعوب هذه المنطقة الخضوع لحكم الأتراك على المسيحيين، وقد قبل ذلك أهل ترانسلفانيا في رومانيا، ففضلوا الحكم التركي الإسلامي على الخضوع لحكم أسرة هابسيرج المسيحية المتعصبة، وكذلك فعل أهل المجر، وشهد بذلك مقاريوس بطريق أنطاكية عندما شهد أعمال القسوة الفظيعة التي أوقعها البولنديون الكاثوليك بالمسيحيين الأرثوذكس، فذكر أن ضحايا هذه الأحداث كانوا ثمانين ألفا، وختم مقاريوس ما كتبه بقوله: (أدام الله بقاء دولة الترك، فهم يأخذون ما فرضوه من جزية ولا شأن لهم بالأديان)، هذه شهادة بطريق أنطاكية، وهي دليل واضح على تسامح المسلمين، لهذا اعتنق العديد من شعوب جنوب وشرق ووسط أوروبا الإسلام طواعية، برغم ما كتب من تشويه مغرض عن تاريخ الإسلام في هذه البلدان.
وهكذا ظل الإسلام في رومانيا بعد أن فتحها الأتراك في نهاية القرن التاسع الهجري وحتى الحرب العالمية الأولى، وبعد هزيمة الأتراك فيها تعرض المسلمون لألوان عديدة من الاضطهاد فهاجرت الآلاف منهم إلى تركيا هروبا من الاضطهاد العنصري حتى أصبح عدد المسلمين في رومانيا سنة (1346هـ - 1927م) مائتين وعشرين ألفا، ثم وصل عددهم بعد ذلك إلى مائتين وستين ألفا قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية، وبعدها عادت هجرة المسلمين من رومانيا مرة أخرى بعد استيلاء الشيوعيين على الحكم واستيلاء روسيا وبلغاريا على أجزاء من رومانيا حتى وصل عددهم في سنة (1391هـ - 1971م) إلى 90 ألف نسمة، ويتكون المسلمون من الأتراك والتتار والغجر، ويقدر عددهم الآن بحوالي 160 ألف نسمة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مناطق المسلمين: 
يوجد المسلمون في شرقي رومانيا في منطقة دبروجة على ساحل البحر الأسود في مقاطعتي قنسطنطة، وتولسية وفي مدينة بخارست، وللمسلمين مفت في مدينة قنسطنطة غير أنه مسلوب النفوذ، وأهمل التعليم الإسلامي في ظل الحكم الشيوعي، ويعاني المسلمون في رومانيا كثيرا من المضايقات والتحديات، بسبب تمسكهم بعقيدتهم، وكانت أحوالهم قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية أفضل، حيث كانت لهم جريدة تصدر في مدينة قنسطنطة، ولقد حافظت بعض المناطق على أوضاعها الإسلامية وأسمائها مثل مدينة المجيدية في جنوب رومانيا على البحر الأسود، وباباداغ في الشمال.
المساجد: 
في رومانيا 72 مسجدا من المساجد الأثرية القديمة منها مسجد هونكيار بني سنة 1278هـ - 1861م، ومسجد انادولكيوي، ومسجد باباداغ، ومسجد عصمهان، ومسجد همزجا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

التحديات:
تبرز عدة تحديات متمثلة في هيمنة الشيوعيين على الحكم، ومحاربتهم للعقيدة الإسلامية، بل للأديان عامة، فلقد صادر الشيوعيون أراضي الأوقاف، وألغوا المحاكم الشرعية، وأغلقوا المساجد والمدارس ثم التعصب المسيحي، فما زالت ظلاله تسيطر على العديد من أهل رومانيا، كذلك العداء التقليدي للأتراك، والمتطلبات تتمثل في بذل النفوذ السياسي من الدول الإسلامية التي لها صلة برومانيا لتحسين أحوال المسلمين، ثم إرسال الفقهاء لتبصير المسلمين بدينهم، ودعم الجالية الإسلامية ماديا وعلميا، وتقديم بعض المنح التعليمية لأبناء المسلمين، ولن يتحقق هذا إلا بعد الحصول من رومانيا على وعود بتحسين أحوال المسلمين وذلك بالطرق الدبلوماسية.
الجمعيات الإسلامية:
يرأس الطائفة الإسلامية المفتي ويساعده المجلس الإسلامي "سواري إسلام" ويتكون من 23 عضوا ومقر دار الافتاء والمجلس في مدينة قنسطنطة، وعدد الأئمة 140 إماما والمطلوب 170 إماما. وتوجد جمعيات إسلامية بالمعنى المتعارف عليه في مناطق الأقليات المسلمة، والمساجد مغلقة بسبب عدم وجود الأئمة وتزيد على 30 مسجدا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

انهيار النظام الشيوعي:
لقد انهار النظام الشيوعي في رومانيا، وقتل شاوسيسكو رئيس رومانيا، وتغير الوضع في رومانيا، بل في الكتلة الشرقية، ونأمل أن يتحسن وضع المسلمين في ظل النظام الجديد.
الملتقى الأول لمسلمي أوروبا الشرقية: 
عقد هذا الملتقى في 24\2\1412 هـ - 3\9\1991م، في مدينة سراييفو في جمهورية البشناق والهرسك في يوغسلافيا، وهو أول مؤتمر إسلامي من نوعه يعقد في أوروبا الشرقية وحضره عدد كبير من رجال الدين من أوروبا الشرقية ومن خارجها، وناقش المؤتمر مشاكل المسلمين في شرقي أوروبا خصوصا بعد سقوط النظام الشيوعي واتخذ الملتقى عدة قرارات وتوصيات منها:
1- يوصي الملتقى المسلمين في شرقي أوروبا بالتمسك بهويتهم الإسلامية. 
2- يوصي الملتقى الهيئات الإسلامية في شرقي أوروبا بالعمل على تعميق أواصر الأخوة بين المسلمين في هذه البلاد.
3- يناشد الملتقى دول العالم والمنظمات العالمية العمل على وقف الحرب الدائرة في بعض مناطق يوغسلافيا.
4- يناشد المؤتمر الدول الإسلامية فتح قنصليات لها في مناطق تجمع المسلمين في دول البلقان.
5- يوصي الملتقى المنظمات الإسلامية والإنسانية مساعدة الشعب الألباني المسلم.
6- يوصي الملتقى جميع المنظمات بالاهتمام بمسلمي كوسوفو في محنتهم. 
7- يدعو الملتقى منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي إلى تمثيل المسلمين في كل دول شرقي أوروبا بعضوية المنظمة بصفة مراقب.
8- يناشد الملتقى جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود بفتح معهد لتعليم اللغة العربية والعلوم الإسلامية لمسلمي شرقي أوروبا.
9- يدعو الملتقى المنظمات الإسلامية في المملكة العربية السعودية بفتح مكاتب لها في جمهورية البشناق والهرسك.
10- يدعو الملتقى المستثمرين والبنوك الإسلامية إلى المساهمة في إعمار المناطق الإسلامية في شرقي أوروبا، وتنمية أحوالها الاقتصادية.
11- يناشد الملتقى اليونسكو بإعادة إعمار وترميم التراث الثقافي والمعماري الإسلامي.
 من قرارات المؤتمر: 
1- مطالبة حكومات شرقي أوروبا بإعادة الأوقاف الإسلامية.
2- نقل المجلس الإسلامي لدول شرقي أوروبا إلى مدينة سراييفو.
3- العمل على فتح مكتب إعلامي لتوفير المعلومات عن المسلمين في شرقي أوروبا.
4- جعل هذا الملتقى مؤتمرا سنويا لمسلمي شرقي أوروبا.
5- تسمية أمانة دائمة للمؤتمر.
6- تكون مدينة سراييفو مقر الأمانة الدائمة للمؤتمر.
7- الإسراع بترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم والكتب الإسلامية إلى لغات دول شرقي أوروبا.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2381

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

7 - الأقلية المسلمة في المجر:

ظهرت كدولة بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى، في أعقاب هزيمة النمسا التي سيطرت عليها فترة طويلة، والمجر إحدى دول جنوب وسط أوروبا، لا سواحل لها، ومخرجها عن طريق نهر الدانوب، وعن طريق جيرانها، وسيطر عليها الألمان في أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، وبعدها تحولت إلى دولة شيوعية، وقامت بها انتفاضة شعبية في سنة (1376هـ - 1956م) ضد الاحتلال السوفيتي ونفوذه، لكنهم بطشوا بشعبها الأعزل في غزو عسكري لأراضيها، وراح ضحية هذا أكثر من مائتي ألف بين قتيل وجريح ومهاجر، وتبلغ مساحة المجر (93,036كم)، وسكانها في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م – 10,597,000 نسمة، والعاصمة بودابست وسكانها 2,063,745 نسمة، ومن مدنها دبرتشن، وبش وسزجد. ولقد تغير الوضع السكاني في المجر بعد انهيار النظام الشيوعي في الكتلة الشرقية، وأخذ الوضع السياسي في التغيير، ونأمل أن ينال المسلمون حقوقهم في ظل الوضع الجديد. 
الموقع:
تحد المجر من الشمال جمهورية تشيكوسلوفاكيا، ومن الجنوب يوغسلافيا، ومن الشرق رومانيا، ومن الغرب النمسا، ومن الشمال الشرقي الاتحاد السوفيتي "سابقا".
الأرض:
يغلب على أرض المجر المظهر السهلي، فتمتد السهول في الشرق إلى حدودها مع رومانيا، ويصل طولها إلى (225كم)، وهي سهول رسوبية جيدة التربة، ويطلق عليها سهول "ناجيا فود" "Nagyafold"، وهي من أشهر سهول أوروبا، وفي الشمال الغربي من المجر سهل صغير يطلق عليه "كيزافولد" "Kisafold" وفي الوسط سهل "ميزوفولد" "Mezofold" وتوجد الجبال في الشمال، وفي الغرب توجد بحيرة "بالاتون" "Balaton" أكبر البحيرات العذبة في أوروبا، ويجري نهر الدانوب وبعض روافده في المجر، وتعترضه بعض الجزر التي تجعله يعدد مجاريه، ويصلح للملاحة، وشقت على جانبيه القنوات، ومن أبرز روافده نهر تيزا ويجري من الشمال إلى الجنوب موازيا لنهر الدانوب، وتقع العاصمة بودابست على الدانوب، وأعطاها هذا منظرا جميلا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المناخ:
مناخ المجر قاري، فصيفه حار والشتاء بارد، وهذه السمات تأتي من بعد المجر عن تأثير البحار الملطف من قارية المناخ، وفصل الشتاء جاف، وقد تسقط أمطار في سبتمبر نتيجة وصول هواء رطب من البحر المتوسط، أما الصيف فمطير، وأكثر مناطق المجر أمطارا المناطق الجنوبية الغربية، وتنخفض الحرارة في الشتاء إلى ما دون الصفر.
السكان:
حوالي 95% من سكان المجر من عناصر المجيار، ولقد وصلت إلى المجر في القرن التاسع الميلادي، وتتحدث هذه المجموعات اللغة المجيارية، وهي عناصر آسيوية الأصل، وهناك أقليات من الألمان والسلافين والرومان، والعرب والكروات، والنمو السكاني بطيء، فلقد كان عدد سكان المجر في سنة (1369هـ-1949م) حوالي تسعة ملايين ومائتي ألف، وصل عددهم أخيرا إلى عشرة ملايين ونصف بعد 30 عاما، واللغة المجرية آسيوية كلغة الفنلنديين والأتراك. 
النشاط البشري:
المجر بلد زراعي صناعي، فتسهم الزراعة بتسعة عشر في المائة من الدخل القومي، وتستخدم 13% من القوة العاملة، والأراضي الزراعية تمثل حوالي 60% من مساحة البلاد، وتحتل المراعي 19% من جملة المساحة، وإنتاجها من القمح والذرة، والشعير، والأرز، وإلى جانب هذا يزرع البنجر السكري والعديد من الحاصلات الأخرى التي تزرع كخامات صناعية، وتربى الثروة الحيوانية في مناطق المراعي وفي المناطق الزراعية، فتربى الأبقار بأعداد كبيرة والأغنام، أما الصناعة فتسهم بحوالي أربعين في المائة من الدخل، وأهم الصناعات عربات السكك الحديدية، والآلات الميكانيكية، وآلات الزراعة، والصناعات الكيميائية، وصناعة الغزل والنسيج، والصناعات البتروكيميائية والكهربائية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى المجر؟
وصل الإسلام إليها مبكرا، وذلك عندما هاجرت إلى أرض المجر بعض القبائل البلغارية التي كانت تقيم بحوض الفولجا، حدثت هذه الهجرة في أواخر القرن الرابع الهجري، وكانت بعض هذه القبائل تعتنق الإسلام وقد أشار ياقوت الحموي إلى حديث دار بينه وبين أحد هؤلاء البلغار سكان المجر وذلك في مدينة حلب في سنة (626 هـ - 1228م) وجاء في هذا الحديث: إنه من بلاد (الهنكر) وهو الاسم الحالي للمجر حيث تعرف "بهنغاريا" وقد ذكر المتحدث هذا: إن في بلادهم ثلاثين قرية مسلمة وأنهم مسلمون على مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة - رضي الله عنه -.
ولقد ذكر ياقوت الحموي أن عددا من الهنغاريين كان يتلقى العلم بحلب، مما يدل على أن المسلمين بالمجر كانوا يرسلون أبناءهم لدراسة العلوم الدينية بالبلاد الإسلامية، وعندما يعودون يتولون أمور الدين، واتضح لنا أن الإسلام وصل إلى المجر عن طريق الهجرة، ولقد تعرض المسلمون الأوائل إلى الاضطهاد الديني في عهد ملك المجر شارل روبرت في سنة (741هـ- 1340م) عندما أرغمهم على اعتناق المسيحية أو الهجرة من المجر. وهاجر إلى بلاد المجر بعض الأئمة من الأندلس منهم: أبو حامد الغرناطي وابنه حامد في القرن السادس الهجري، وذكر أبو حامد الكثير من أخبار المسلمين بالمجر في كتابه (تحفة الألباب ونخبة الآداب) وكانت هذه المرحلة قبل وصول الأتراك العثمانيين إلى وسط أوروبا.
وعندما فتح العثمانيون المجر في سنة (949هـ - 1586م) أقبل بعض السكان على الإسلام، وزاد عدد المسلمين بالمجر، واستقرت جماعات تركية بالبلاد، وبقيت بها بعد خروج الأتراك من المجر في سنة (1098هـ - 1687م)، وكان في بودابست في عهد الحكم العثماني واحد وستون مسجدا، واثنان وعشرون مصلى، وعشر مدارس إسلامية، منها مدرسة "مصطفى سكولي باشا" وعدد من المكتبات، وكانت بودابست ذات طابع إسلامي. 
وعندما خرج الأتراك من المجر تعرض المسلمون والمنشآت الإسلامية إلى التعصب الديني، فأرغموا على الهجرة أو اعتناق المسيحية، وحطم المتعصبون الآثار الإسلامية، ولم ينج من تخريبهم سوى القليل من الآثار الإسلامية، فهناك آثار مسجد واحد في بودابست وحمام وضريح الشيخ "بابا"، وفي مدينة "بيش" في جنوبي المجر مسجد أثري، وهناك بعض الآثار الإسلامية في مدينة "كنتسة"، وفي قرية "حمزة بك"، وعدد المسلمين بالمجر حاليا يصل إلى ستة آلاف، وكان عددهم في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية ثلاثة آلاف مسلم، ولم يزد عددهم كثيرا، ولقد تعرضوا لضغط صليبي ثم تعرضوا لضغط شيوعي، وهم في عزلة عن إخوانهم ولا اتصال لهم إلا بمسلمي النمسا، ويقدر عدد المسلمين حاليا بحوالي 6000 نسمة.
الجمعية الإسلامية المجرية: 
تأسست هذه الجمعية في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م وعدد الأعضاء حوالي 200 عضوا، ومقرها في بودابست ويرأسها الدكتور عبد الرحمن المهالفي، والجمعية معترف بها من قبل الحكومة المجرية، وتحاول الجمعية كتابة تاريخ الإسلام في المجر، وللجمعية نشاط ملحوظ، فتعقد الدروس الأسبوعية، وتقوم بتعليم القرآن الكريم، وتخطط الجمعية لعدد من المشروعات الإسلامية، منها ترجمة القرآن الكريم إلى اللغة المجرية، وإيفاد بعض الطلاب للدراسة بالجامعات الإسلامية، كما تحاول تنشيط الدعوة الإسلامية في المجر.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2382

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

8 - الأقلية المسلمة في تشيكوسلوفاكيا:

إحدى دول الكتلة الشرقية سابقا، ومن بلدان وسط أوروبا، دولة اتحادية تتكون من جمهورية التشيك، وعاصمتها براغ، وجمهورية سلوفاكيا وعاصمتها براتسلافا والأولى تتكون من سبع مقاطعات بينما تتكون سلوفاكيا من ثلاث مقاطعات، ولكل جمهورية لغتها الخاصة، وكانت بها دولة بوهميا القديمة، حاربها الأتراك العثمانيون، وخضعت للنفوذ العثماني، فحكمت تركيا العثمانية سلوفاكيا، أما التشيك فكانوا تحت سيطرة النسما، ولم يستمر الحكم العثماني طويلا، فسيطرت النسما على القسمين معا.
وبعد الحرب العالمية الأولى تكونت دولة تشيكوسلوفاكيا في سنة 1337هـ - 1918م، على إثر هزيمة النسما، واحتلتها ألمانيا في الحرب العالمية الثانية، واستولى على حكمها الشيوعيون في سنة 1368هـ - 1948م، وفي سنة 1388هـ - 1968م، وصل إلى الحكم ألكسندر دوبشك وأصبح السكرتير الأول للحزب الشيوعي التشيكوسلوفاكي، وحاول التخلص من سيطرة روسيا على تشيكوسلوفاكيا، فغزتها مئات الآلاف من قوات الروس وحلف وارسو، وذلك في هجوم لتقييد حرية الشعب التشيكوسلوفاكي، وأقصي (ألكسندر دوبشك) بالقوة عن الحكم، وكبتت حرية التشيكوسلوفاكيي  ن، وبعد انهيار الشيوعية تغير الوضع في تشيكوسلوفاكيا، ويسودها الآن اتجاه نحو تقسيم البلاد إلى دولتين.
الموقع:
توجد تشيكوسلوفاكيا وسط قارة أوروبا، تحدها بولندا من الشمال وألمانيا من الشمال الغربي والغرب، وفي جنوبها المجر والنمسا، وفي شرقها روسيا، وهكذا حدودها مع ست دول، وهي دولة داخلية لا سواحل لها وتبلغ مساحتها 127,889 كيلومترا مربعا، وسكانها سنة 1408هـ - 1988م حوالي 15,612,000 نسمة، وعاصمتها براغ وسكانها حوالي مليون وربع المليون نسمة، وأهم المدن: برنو 369,000 نسمة، وبراتسلافا واسترافا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الأرض:
أرضها على شكل مستطيل ضيق، طوله من الشرق إلى الغرب حوالي 724 كيلومترا، وعرضه من الشمال إلى الجنوب حوالي 97 كيلومترا في شرقي البلاد، وفي الغرب يصل إلى 282 كيلومترا، ويمكن تقسيم الأرض في تشيكوسلوفاكيا إلى أربعة أقسام متميزة الملامح هي هضبة بوهيما، وتوجد في الغرب، وتقطعها الأنهار المتجهة نحو الشمال إلى نهر إلب، والقسم الثاني منطقة تلال مورافيا، وتوجد في الوسط، ويجري بها نهر مورافيا، وفي شمالها تقع سيليزيا التشيكية، وتنصرف مياهها إلى نهر أودر، والقسم الثالث يتكون من سفوح جبال الكربات، ويطلق عليه سلوفاكيا، والقسم الرابع عبارة عن سهول تمتد في الجنوب والجنوب الشرقي وهي قسم من سهول نهر الدانوب.
المناخ:
ينتمي مناخ تسيكوسلوفاكيا إلى طراز وسط أوروبا، حيث الشتاء الطويل البارد وتنخفض الحرارة إلى ما دون درجة التجمد، ويسود الجفاف النسبي، والتساقط في معظم الأحوال ثلجي، أما الصيف فدفيء وتقترب معدلات الحرارة من 520م، والرياح الغربية هي السائدة، وتلاحظ الفوارق الإقليمية بسبب اختلاف التضاريس، وتغطي الغابات 30% من مساحة البلاد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السكان:
يتكون سكان تشيكوسلوفاكيا من التشيك، ويشكلون حوالي 65% من السكان ويشكل السلافيون ثلث السكان، والباقي أقليات مجرية وبولندية، وألمانية وأوكرانية، ويزيد السكان ببطء فلقد كان عددهم في سنة (1391هـ 1971م) حوالي 12 مليون نسمة، ووصل عددهم في سنة (1408هـ - 1988م) إلى 15,6 مليون نسمة.
النشاط البشري:
تشيكوسلوفاكيا دولة صناعية، وتسهم الصناعة بنصف الدخل القومي وتعتمد على الخامات المحلية، والطاقة المولدة من المساقط المائية، ولقد خدمتها شبكة جيدة من المواصلات، وأولت الدولة التنمية الصناعية اهتمامها، وقد ساعدها على التصنيع توافر الخامات والأيدي العاملة الماهرة، والإنتاج يشمل صناعة الآلات الهندسية والزراعية والسيارات وصناعة الزجاج والكيميائيات والمنسوجات، وتشتهر تشيكوسلوفاكيا بصناعة الزجاج والأواني الخزفية.
أما الزراعة فحصتها حوالي 10% من الدخل القومي، ويعمل بها حوالي 10% من القوة العاملة، وتبلغ مساحة الأراضي الزراعية حوالي 704,000 هكتار، ويتنوع الإنتاج تبعا للأقاليم الطبيعية، وينتج القمح والشوفان، كما تزرع الذرة والبنجر وحوالي ثلث مساحة البلاد تغطيه الغابات، ولهذه الأخشاب قيمة اقتصادية في داخل البلاد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى تشيكوسلوفاكيا ؟ 
لقد مرت الدعوة الإسلامية في تشيكوسلوفاكيا بأحداث جسام نوجزها فيما يلي:
1- لقد أشار بعض المؤرخين المسلمين إلى وصول الإسلام إلى هذه المنطقة في القرن العاشر الميلادي، ومن هؤلاء إبراهيم بن إسحاق الطرطوشي من الأندلس، وإبراهيم بن يعقوب من قرطبة، ومنهم ابن البكري في كتاب "المسالك والممالك"، وجاء الإسلام مع قبائل مسلمة من وسط آسيا.
2- وكانت المرحلة الثانية بعد دخول الأتراك العثمانيين إلى وسط أوروبا، وبعد انتصار الأتراك في معركة (كوسوفو) ومعركة الموهاج، ودخل العديد من سكان هذه المنطقة في الإسلام ومنهم سكان البوسنة والهرسك كذلك منهم البوقوميل، ولقد تم فتح إقليم سلوفاكيا وهو قسم من تشيكوسلوفاكيا، ثم فتح العثمانيون منطقة بورنو عاصمة إقليم مورافيا، ولم يستمر وجود الأتراك طويلا، ولكن الفترة التي حكم فيها الأتراك هذه المنطقة كانت كافية لدخول الكثير في الإسلام، وهاجرت إلى المنطقة عناصر إسلامية عديدة، وبنيت المساجد وشيدت المدارس ولا تزال بعض الآثار الإسلامية شاهدا على ذلك التراث العريق.
3- بعد انسحاب الأتراك من وسط أوروبا تعرض المسلمون للتنكيل وهدمت مساجدهم وأغلقت مدارسهم وهاجر العديد منهم، ونال الإسلام من تحديات كثيرة شنتها إمبراطورية النمسا، ولكن بقي البعض من المسلمين برغم هذه التحديات التي حاولت محو آثار الإسلام من وسط أوروبا، وظل الأمر على هذا الوضع حتى صدر في النمسا قانون التسامح الديني في 1/12/1782م، وبصدور هذا القانون تنفس المسلمون شيئا من الحرية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

4- وفي 5/7/1912م صدر مرسوم الإمبراطور النمساوي فرنسوا جوزيف الثاني واعترف فيه بالإسلام كدين في الإمبراطورية، فشيد المسلمون المساجد والمدارس، وزاد عدد المسلمين، وأسسوا الجمعيات الإسلامية في تشيكوسلوفاكيا، فكونوا الاتحاد الإسلامي بتشيكوسلوفاكيا فيما بعد.
ولقد هاجر العديد من مسلمي البوسنة والهرسك والألبان إلى تشيكوسلوفاكيا في أواخر حكم إمبراطورية النمسا لها، وشهدت هذه الفترة نشاطا إسلاميا ملحوظا.
5- الفترة السابقة على حكم الشيوعيين لتشيكوسلوفاكيا.
نشط المسلمون في هذه الفترة، وأتت هجرات إسلامية من البلدان المجاورة لتشيكوسلوفاكيا، ومن شرق أوروبا، وتكون الاتحاد الإسلامي التشيكي في 27/1/1933م، وذلك في احتفال رسمي وسط مدينة براغ، وقد حضر الاحتفال جمع غفير من المسلمين وغير المسلمين، وذلك بعد موافقة السلطات الرسمية على تشكيل الاتحاد، وقد حضر هذا الاحتفال البروفوسور محمد علي شلهاوي، ولا يزال يعيش إلى الآن وله دور هام في بعثة الدعوة الإسلامية في تشيكوسلوفاكيا حاليا، ولقد أصدر الاتحاد الإسلامي التشيكي عدة مطبوعات، وأصدر صحيفة إسلامية اسمها الصدى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن آثار تلك الفترة وجود ثلاث تراجم لمعاني القرآن الكريم باللغة التشيكوسلوفاكية هي:
1- ترجمة د. اقناس فسيلي وصدرت هذه الترجمة قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية، والمترجم غير مسلم.
2- ترجمة د. أ. ر. نيكل صدرت سنة 1935م والمترجم غير معروف الديانة، ويعيد تنقيحها د. محمد علي شلهاوي.
3- ترجمة إيفان هربك، وهو أحمد هربك، وما زال يعمل بجامعة براغ، وغير اسمه في العهد الشيوعي، وهذه الترجمة في حاجة إلى إعادة النظر، ومن الكتب الإسلامية باللغة التشيكوسلوفاكية  : "تاريخ الإسلام" لمؤلف غير مسلم هو فلكس تاور، صدر في سنة 1986م. و"تاريخ الصديق رضي الله عنه" وهو للمؤلف السابق، و"حياة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام" ترجم سنة 1980م، وهناك العديد من الكتب المترجمة يجب إعادة التدقيق فيها.
ولقد كان هناك العديد من المساجد التي هدمت في العهد الشيوعي، وقد اضطهد الشيوعيون المسلمين طيلة حكمهم لتشيكوسلوفاكيا فأصبحت المساجد أثرا بعد عين، وسجن الشيوعيون رئيس الاتحاد الإسلامي في سنة 1945م، وحل الاتحاد نهائيا في سنة 1948م، وبعد الأحداث الأخيرة في شرق أوروبا ووسطها واضمحلال الحكم الشيوعي بدأ بعض المسلمين الذين اشتركوا في تشكيل الاتحاد يحاولون بعثه من جديد، ونشر هؤلاء إعلانات في الصحف للمسلمين في تشيكوسلوفاكيا، ومن هؤلاء د. محمد علي شلهاوي السابق الذكر، ود. رومان راجنسكي الذي يعيش في براغ، وصالح سليمان في مدينة برانسلافا.
الوضع الراهن للمسلمين في تشيكوسلوفاكيا:
نتيجة لظروف الاضطهاد التي عاشها المسلمون في العهد الشيوعي تشتت الشمل وتفرقت الجماعات، لهذا يوجه القائمون على الشؤون الإسلامية أمثال د. محمد علي شلهاوي ود. رومان وصالح سليمان الإعلانات للمسلمين للاتصال بهم حتى يجتمع الشمل، ولهذا لا يعرف عدد المسلمين بالضبط، ولذلك يقدر عددهم بحوالي 3000 نسمة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مناطق المسلمين:
أهم مناطق تجمع المسلمين في تشيكوسلوفاكيا في مدينة براتسلافا وما حولها من مدن أخرى، وأبرز الشخصيات الإسلامية في هذه المنطقة هو صالح سليمان، كما توجد جالية مسلمة في مدينة برنو، وبدأ المسلمون في هذه المنطقة في الظهور والتجمع، ومن أبرز المسلمين في هذه المنطقة المهندس سالم فولدان ومعظمهم من المسلمين الجدد، وهناك جالية مسلمة في مدينة براغ وأبرز المسلمين فيها د. دومان، كما توجد جالية مسلمة في مدينة تريبج ومن أبرز المسلمين د. محمد علي شلهاوي الشخصية الأولى في مسلمي تشيكوسلوفاكيا، ولقد تم مراجعة دستور الاتحاد الإسلامي وقدم للسلطات الرسمية للتصديق علية والتصريح بالعمل الإسلامي في البلاد.
متطلبات العمل الإسلامي في تشيكوسلوفاكيا: 
أهم متطلبات العمل الإسلامي تتمثل في: 
1- تنشيط الدعوة الإسلامية وتقديم الإسلام لغير المسلمين.
2- شراء 3 أماكن لإقامة 3 مراكز إسلامية في مناطق تجمع المسلمين في براغ، وبراتسلافا، وبرنو.
3- طباعة معاني القرآن الكريم باللغة التشيكوسلوفاكية  ، وكذلك طباعة الكتب الإسلامية. 
4- تخصيص بعض الدعاة الذين يجيدون لغة البلاد أو اللغة الألمانية.
5- تأمين منح دراسية لأبناء المسلمين. 
6- إقامة مركز إسلامي في العاصمة براغ.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2383

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

9 -  الأقلية المسلمة في النمسا:

إحدى دول أوروبا الوسطى، وهي ما تبقت من إمبراطورية النمسا وهنغاريا السابقة، وتقدر مساحتها بحوالي (83.855كم) وسكانها 7.556.000 نسمة، والعاصمة فيينا، ويسكن العاصمة حوالي ربع سكان البلاد، ومن أهم مدنها كلاغنفورت، ولينز، وسالزبورج، وتنقسم النمسا إلى تسع مقاطعات، واللغة الرسمية هي الألمانية، وبها أقليات سلافية وكرواتية وهنغارية، واحتلتها ألمانيا في الحرب العالمية الثانية، ثم احتلها الحلفاء بعد هزيمة ألمانيا، وأعلن تكوين جمهورية النمسا المستقلة في سنة (1375هـ - 1955م).
الموقع:
تحدها ألمانيا وتشيكوسلوفاكيا من الشمال، ويوغسلافيا وإيطاليا من الجنوب وسويسرا من الغرب، وليشتنشتاين من الغرب، والمجر من الشرق، أي تحدها سبع دول، وتشغل النمسا قسما من شرقي جبال الألب، وقسما من الأراضي المحيطة بنهر الدانوب.
الأرض:
تغطي المرتفعات أكثر من نصف مساحة النمسا، حيث تخترق أرضها سلاسل من جبال الألب الشرقية، وتمتد خلالها من الشرق إلى الغرب، وتنحدر إليها جبال الكربات، وترتفع بعض قممها إلى أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف متر، وبأرض النمسا بعض الأحواض الداخلية مثل حوض فيينا، فحوالي ربع مساحتها من سهول داخلية حوضية وهضاب متوسطة الارتفاع ويخترق نهر الدانوب الأراضي النمساوية، وعليه مدينة فيينا، ويسير النهر مسافة، (350كم) في أرض النمسا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المناخ:
تختلف الأحوال المناخية بالنمسا من منطقة إلى أخرى وذلك بسبب اختلاف الأقاليم التضاريسية وبسبب موقعها، ويتصف المناخ بالبرودة بصفة عامة في الشتاء، فتنخفض الحرارة في كثير من مناطقها إلى ما دون الصفر، وتعتدل الحرارة في الصيف فوق المرتفعات، بينما تزداد في المناطق الحوضية، والأمطار غزيرة والتساقط معظمه في الصيف، وقد ساعد هذا على تنوع النبات الطبيعي، فالنمسا غنية بالغابات.
السكان:
يقدر عدد سكان النمسا حاليا بحوالي ثمانية ملايين نسمة، وأغلب السكان من العناصر الألمانية وبها أقلية هنغارية وسلافية وكرواتية ولقد هاجرت إلى النمسا بعض الجماعات المسلمة من دول أوروبا الشرقية بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، ويعيش بالمدن النمساوية أكثر من نصف السكان.
النشاط البشري:
لقد نهضت النمسا في المجال الصناعي فأصبحت الصناعة أهم موارد الدخل، والصناعات تشمل المعدات الثقيلة والصناعات الميكانيكية والتحويلية هذا إلى جانب الصناعات البتروكيميائية، والملابس، والمنسوجات، والصناعات الدقيقة، أما الإنتاج الزراعي فيغطي معظم حاجة النمسا، ويشمل زراعة الحبوب ويشتغل بالزراعة 10% من القوى العاملة وإنتاجها في الفحم والشعير والذرة، وإلى جانب هذا يزرع بنجر السكر وتربى الحيوانات في مناطق المروج وعلى السفوح، ويسد الإنتاج حاجة البلاد، وهي غنية بثروتها الحيوانية من الأبقار والأغنام، وإنتاج الأخشاب والصناعات الخشبية من الموارد الهامة بالنمسا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى النمسا:
كان أول وصول للإسلام إلى وسط أوروبا في أثناء التقدم التركي العثماني نحو فيينا، حيث كان أول حصار تركي لها في سنة (936هـ - 1549م)، ودارت رحى الحرب بين الفريقين في عنف وشراسة، وجاء الحصار الثاني لفيينا في سنة (1095هـ - 1683م)، ولم يتقدم الأتراك أكثر من ذلك حيث مشارف فيينا، وعندما توسعت إمبراطورية النمسا دخلت في حوزتها مناطق انتشر بها الإسلام، كبلاد البشناق والهرسك، ولكن أهم وصول للإسلام إلى النمسا كان في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الأولى حيث هاجر إليها بعض المسلمين من أوروبا الشرقية، ثم زادت هذه الهجرة بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، فوصلت إليها هجرات إسلامية من يوغسلافيا، ثم جاء إليها العديد من العمال الأتراك، فزاد عدد المسلمين بها، ويمثل الأتراك أكبر جالية مسلمة في النمسا، ثم يليهم المسلمون اليوغسلاف، ثم مسلمون من الأقطار العربية.
وضع المسلمين بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية:
كان عدد المسلمين في النمسا في سنة (1371هـ - 1951م) حوالي ثلاثة آلاف، وصل بعد عشرين عاما إلى (35 ألفا)، أي تضاعف أكثر من عشر مرات، وقد وصل في الآونة الأخيرة إلى حوالي 120 ألف مسلم، ويقيم المسلمون على هوامش المدن الكبرى، ويعمل المسلمون في الصناعة، كما يعمل بعضهم في التجارة وبالنمسا الآن حوالي 87 مسجدا منها 27 مسجدا في العاصمة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مناطق المسلمين ومنظماتهم:
ينتشر المسلمون في مدن فيينا ولينز وسالزبورج، ولقد تأسست أول جمعية إسلامية بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى وكانت تسمى "جمعية الثقافة الإسلامية" ويرأسها المرحوم الدكتور عمر أهرنفلز من الشخصيات النمساوية المسلمة البارزة، وفي سنة (1370هـ - 1950م) تأسست جمعية "مسلمي النمسا" وقامت هذه الجمعية برعاية أحوال المسلمين، وحلت الجمعية في سنة (1382هـ - 1962م)، وتكونت بعدها جمعية (الخدمات الإسلامية الاجتماعية) واستأجرت مركزا للصلاة كما زودته بمكتبة إسلامية، ثم بدأت فكرة جمع التبرعات لإقامة مركز إسلامي بفيينا، وتصدر الجمعية مجلة "الصراط المستقيم" بالألمانية واليوغسلافية والتركية، وبالنمسا اتحاد للطلاب المسلمين، ولقد أصدر الاتحاد عدة نشرات إسلامية، وبالنمسا أندية للعمال المسلمين تتعاون مع جمعية "الخدمات الإسلامية الاجتماعية".
أهم الهيئات الإسلامية:
بعد اعتراف النمسا بالإسلام كدين بالبلاد تأسست الجالية الإسلامية كهيئة إسلامية، ومن الهيئات: "الاتحاد الإسلامي"، واتحاد "الطلاب المسلمين"، و"المركز الإسلامي"، ومن الهيئات: جمعية "المللي جروس" وهي هيئة إسلامية تركية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المركز الإسلامي:
أقيم أول مسجد في النمسا في سنة 1295هـ - 1878م حيث أنشأ إمبراطور النمسا مسجدا للجيوش الإسلامية في فيينا ثم بدأت فكرة بناء مسجد للمسلمين بالنمسا، قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى ولكن قيام الحرب أخر هذا المشروع، وتجددت الفكرة في سنة (1387هـ - 1967م)، ولقد بذلت جمعية "الخدمات الإسلامية" جهودا لإتمام هذا المشروع، وواجهت الجمعية تحديات كثيرة وعقبات أثارها أعداء الإسلام، وبرغم هذا نجحت الجمعية في إقامة المركز الإسلامي بفيينا، وتكفلت المملكة العربية السعودية بنفقات إقامة المركز الإسلامي بفيينا، وتم البناء وافتتح رسميا أول المحرم من سنة 1400 هـ الموافق للعشرين من نوفمبر من سنة ألف وتسعمائة وتسعة وسبعين ميلادية، وذلك في احتفال رسمي حضره رئيس جمهورية النمسا الدكتور رودولف كرخشليكر، ومستشار النمسا الدكتور برونو كرايسكي، وعمدة فيينا، ومثل المملكة العربية السعودية معالي الشيخ عبد العزيز الخويطر وقال الرئيس النمساوي: "إن هذا المركز يمثل إثراء للحياة في النمسا" بينما قال المستشار النمساوي: "إن افتتاح المركز الإسلامي في النمسا يعتبر خطوة للأمام في تطوير النمسا كمركز دولي"، والمركز الإسلامي يوجد بمنطقة أوتوسيتي بفيينا، ويضم مسجدا ضخما ومدرسة إسلامية، وجمعية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم ومسكنا للإمام ومكتبة وقاعة للمحاضرات وهذا يعتبر دعما للأقلية المسلمة بالنمسا.
التحديات:
يمثل التنصير مظهرا للتحدي خصوصا بين الأسر الفقيرة، وليس للقاديانية وجود وكذلك البهائية، وإنما هناك تحد آخر من اليهود في النمسا، ولهم تأثيرهم على وسائل الإعلام، ولقد تحسنت أوضاع الأقلية المسلمة أخيرا بسبب جهود الدول العربية وسياسة النمسا المعتدلة تجاه العرب.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2384

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

10 - الأقلية المسلمة في سويسرا:

دولة اتحادية صغيرة المساحة، تتكون من اثنتين وعشرين مقاطعة (canton)، أعلنت بها الجمهورية في سنة (690هـ - 1291م)، بعد انفصالها عن حكم أسرة هابسبورج، وبرغم صغر مساحتها اتبعت نظام الحياد، وهذا أكسبها احترام دول العالم وجنبها مشاكل الحروب، واختيرت مقرا للعديد من المنظمات الدولية وتبلغ مساحة سويسرا (41.293) من الكيلومترات المربعة، وسكانها في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م: 6.551.000 نسمة، والعاصمة (برن) وسكانها حوالي (500.000 نسمة) وأهم المدن زيورخ، وبازل، وجنيف.
الموقع:
توجد في جنوبي أوروبا الوسطى، تحدها ألمانيا من الشمال، وإيطاليا من الجنوب، والنمسا من الشرق، وتشغل أرضها قسما من جبال الألب وجبال جورا، ولموقعها أهمية في وسط قارة أوروبا، حيث ممرات جبال الألب التي تربط بين العديد من الدول الأوروبية.
الأرض:
أرض سويسرا جبلية في جملتها، فحوالي 60 % من مساحتها من المرتفعات الألبية، وهذا القطاع يضم 20 % من السكان، وتنحدر بمقدمات نحو الهضبة السويسرية، وتضم هذه المقدمات عدة بحيرات، وتنقسم جبال الألب إلى عدة سلاسل، وأعلى قمة في الألب السويسرية مونتي روزا 4617م، وتشمل سويسرا قسما من جبال جورا حيث يتبعها القسم الجنوبي الشرقي من هذه الجبال، وتحتوي العديد من الأودية والحافات، وتخترقها بعض الممرات، وتمتد الهضبة السويسرية على شكل دهليز بين جبال الألب وجبال جورا، ويختلف ارتفاع الهضبة من مكان إلى آخر، وقد أعطتها طبيعتها الجبلية الغنية بالغابات قيمة سياحية عظيمة.
وتحصر الجبال بينها العديد من الثلاجات مثل اليتش، وجورنروفيزتش وهذه الثلاجات مصدر سياحي هام، وتنتشر بسويسرا البحيرات العذبة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المناخ: 
ينتمى مناخ سويسرا إلى طراز وسط أوروبا، (المناخ الألبي) والمناخ بارد بصفة عامة حيث يغطي الثلج معظم أرضها في الشتاء وتتحول إلى ثلاجات استغلها السويسريون في السياحة لمزاولة رياضة الانزلاق على الجليد، وتهب من الجبال رياح الفهن إلى الأودية، فتؤثر في مناخ المناطق المنخفضة، والتساقط غزير، ويسودها صيف دفيء في المناطق الهضبية وعلى الأودية المنخفضة. 
السكان: 
يعيش معظم سكان سويسرا في مناطق الهضاب وفي المدن الرئيسة، مثل زيورخ، وبازل، وبرن، وجنيف، ولوزان، ويقل توزيع الكثافة السكانية على المرتفعات، وينتمي السكان إلى العناصر الألمانية، ويشكلون أغلب سكان سويسرا، ويتحدث 75 % من السكان الألمانية، ومن بين سكانها عناصر فرنسية فحوالي 20 % من جملة السكان يتحدثون الفرنسية، كما توجد عناصر إيطالية، (حوالي 4 % من السكان يتحدثون الإيطالية)، ويوجد بين السويسريين عدد كبير من الأجانب يقارب مليون نسمة.
النشاط البشري: 
سويسرا دولة متقدمة، ترتفع دخول الأفراد بها إلى مستوى عال، ويعود هذا لكثرة الأنشطة الاقتصادية، فتمارس الزراعة في الوديان المنخفضة وفوق الهضبة الوسطى، وتبلغ نسبة العاملين في الزراعة حوالي 4 % من جملة القوى العاملة، وتنتج سويسرا 50 % من حاجتها من المواد الزراعية، وأهم الغلات الحبوب، مثل القمح والشيلم والجودار والبطاطس، والفاكهة مثل التفاح والعنب، والزراعة مختلطة أي تربى الحيوانات في مناطق الزراعة، مما يزيد من دخل المزارعين، وهناك حركة للرعي على سفوح الجبال في فصل الصيف، وتشتهر سويسرا بمنتجات الألبان، وتصدر للخارج كميات كبيرة، ولا تفي الزراعة بحاجة السكان، وتغطي الغابات مساحات كبيرة من الأراضي السويسرية، لهذا فالصناعات الخشبية تشغل مكانة هامة في البلاد السويسرية، غير أن البلاد فقيرة في الثروة المعدنية، وكذلك وضعها في مواد الطاقة، غير أنها غنية بالقوة الكهربائية المولدة من المساقط المائية، وتشتهر بالصناعات الدقيقة كالساعات، والآلات الدقيقة، والأدوات الطبية، والكيميائيات، والأدوات الكهربائية، وتعتبر الصناعة دعامة الدخل القومي السويسري، وتشكل السياحة موردا هاما في الدخل السويسري.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى سويسرا؟
كانت هناك بداية مبكرة لوصول الإسلام إلى قلب أوروبا، فلقد أسس بعض البحارة الأندلسيين المسلمين دولة في جنوبي فرنسا، وغزوا الأراضي الواقعة إلى شمالهم، ففي سنة (321هـ - 939م) وصلوا إلى بلدة (سان غال) في سويسرا، وأرسلوا الحملات إلى المنطقة التي تشغلها سويسرا حاليا وذلك لتأمين الأندلس، وبنوا أبراجا في أماكن متعددة في جبال الألب، وبقي قسم من هذه الجبال تحت سيطرة العرب، وكانت تصلهم الإمدادات من البحر، وقد بعث (أوتون) إمبراطور ألمانيا سفارة في شأن هؤلاء إلى (عبد الرحمن الناصر) خليفة الأندلس، وبعد سقوط الأندلس هاجر عدد من المسلمين فرارا من الاضطهاد الديني إلى أودية جنوب سويسرا، وأقاموا بها، وسكان هذه المنطقة يدعون أنهم من أصل عربي، غير أن هذه الجماعات اندمجت في المجتمعات المحيطة بهم.
ووصلت سويسرا هجرات إسلامية في النصف الثاني من القرن الرابع عشر الهجري، فلقد لجأت إليها أقلية مسلمة بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، ونتيجة لجهود بعض الدعاة اعتنق عدد من السويسريين الإسلام، ومن أوائل من دخل في الإسلام الشاعر السويسري (فريشيوف شوون) صاحب ديوان (الليل والنهار)، وقبل إسلامه كان ملتحقا بدير فرنسي للرهبان، ثم انتقل إلى الجزائر، وبها اعتنق الإسلام ثم عاد إلى سويسرا، وهناك قام بمهمة الداعية المسلم، فأسلم على يديه عدد من السويسريين، وأخذ عدد المسلمين يتزايد في سويسرا نتيجة الهجرة إليها، أو استيطان بعض المسلمين بها، وكان عدد المسلمين بسويسرا في سنة (1371هـ - 1951م) يقدر بألفين، وتضاعف عدة مرات خلال عشرين عاما، ففي سنة (1391هـ - 1971م) زاد على الثلاثين ألفا، ويقدر عددهم في الوقت الراهن (بخمسة وسبعين ألف مسلم) عدد الأتراك يقارب نصفهم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مناطق المسلمين: 
ينتشر المسلمون في معظم المدن الكبرى بسويسرا، في جنيف وزيورخ ولوزان وبازل وبرن، غير أن أكبر عدد منهم في جنيف، ويتكون المسلمون من جماعات مقيمة بصورة مؤقتة كالطلاب والعمال ورجال السلك الدبلوماسي والأعضاء المسلمين في المنظمات الدولية، وهناك مسلمون أجانب يقيمون بصورة دائمة كرجال الأعمال وغيرهم، ومسلمون من أصل سويسري ويقدر عددهم بحوالي خمسة آلاف.
نشأة المؤسسة الإسلامية بجنيف:
كان للمسلمين مركز إسلامي متواضع في مدينة جنيف، يضم مكانا للصلاة، وأصدر مجلة المسلمين بالعربية والفرنسية، ولكن المركز لم يستمر طويلا، وفي سنة (1392هـ - 1972م) تأسست أول جمعية إسلامية لبناء أول مسجد بسويسرا، وتشكلت اللجنة التنفيذية للجمعية من 7 أعضاء، وانضم إليهم ممثلو الدول الإسلامية في جنيف كمستشارين، ووضعوا دستورا لها، وسجلت الجمعية رسميا، وحصلت على إذن من الحكومة السويسرية لبناء مسجد إسلامي ومركز لها.
زار الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود - يرحمه الله - سويسرا بعد حرب رمضان سنة 1393هـ - 1973م، ووضع حجر الأساس للمؤسسة، وتشتمل على عدد من المنشآت الإسلامية لخدمة العقيدة الإسلامية، شيدت على نسق إسلامي يعطي صورة مشرفة عن الحضارة الإسلامية، وتقع المؤسسة الإسلامية بالقرب من المقر الأوروبي للأمم المتحدة منطقة (لاثوريل) في حي (لابوتي ساكوني)، وتتكون المؤسسة من مسجد فسيح يتسع لعدد كبير من المصلين، ومكتبة إسلامية، ومدرسة بها ستة فصول لتعليم أبناء المسلمين وتضم أكثر من 150 تلميذا، والتعليم بها مجانا، وزودت مكتبة المؤسسة بعدد كبير من أمهات الكتب الإسلامية، ووصلتها الكتب من مختلف العواصم الإسلامية، وأصبحت تضم مراجع عن الإسلام والحضارة الإسلامية، وبنيت على شكل يجمع بين الطراز الشرقي والأسلوب الغربي، وبها مختبر لغوي تتوافر به أحدث الآلات السمعية والبصرية، ولقد أثريت المكتبة منذ سنة 1400هـ خصوصا بعدما تلقت هدايا من الكتب من المملكة العربية السعودية، ومن رابطة العالم الإسلامي، ومن الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة، كذلك تلقت المكتبة مبالغ مالية لشراء ما يلزمها من الكتب، وأصبحت تضم العديد من الكتب باللغات المختلفة، وبالمؤسسة الإسلامية بجنيف قاعة للمحاضرات، ولقد استقدمت عددا وافرا من رجال الفكر الإسلامي، فألقوا المحاضرات بشتى اللغات، وزودت قاعة المحاضرات بأجهزة الترجمة الفورية بثلاث لغات هي العربية والفرنسية والإنجليزية، وبالمؤسسة الإسلامية صالة للمناسبات الاجتماعية، ومن الهيئات الإسلامية المعهد الإسلامي في جنيف، والمعهد الإسلامي في زيورخ، ومعهد الطلاب العرب والمسلمين في ليون (سيد يكس)، والجمعية الإسلامية للناطقين بالألمانية في زيورخ.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مسجد المؤسسة الإسلامية:
أقيم المسجد على نسق إسلامي بديع يتسع لعدد كبير من المصلين، وخصص به مصلى للنساء، وبني على نسق إسلامي جميل زود بمجموعة من القباب تتوسطها قبة كبيرة، وتجلت الهندسة الإسلامية في زخرفته، فتتكون جدرانه من المرمر، ونقوش من الجبس وتتوسطه نافورة، شيد حوضها من الرخام، ومحراب المسجد ومنبره من التحف الفنية الإسلامية، وهكذا جاء البناء عملا فنيا رائعا يليق بمكانة الإسلام، ولقد تم بناء المؤسسة الإسلامية بجنيف في سنة (1398هـ - 1978م)، وافتتحه الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز - يرحمه الله - في 25 جمادى الثانية سنة 1398هـ - 1978م، وتكلف بناء المؤسسة الإسلامية بجنيف 12 مليونا من الفرنكات السويسرية، وأسهمت بها حكومة المملكة العربية السعودية، كما أوقفت عمارة سكنية بمبلغ 15 مليونا من الفرنكات السويسرية للصرف على المؤسسة الإسلامية بجنيف.
نشاط المؤسسة الإسلامية:
تقوم المؤسسة الإسلامية بجنيف بالعديد من الأنشطة الإسلامية، منها النشاط الإعلامي والتصدي للحملات المعارضة، لإبراز الصورة الحقيقية للإسلام، وتصحيح ما تراكم حولها من تشويه، وبذل الجهود للحفاظ على عقيدة الأقلية المسلمة بسويسرا، وتقديم التعليم الإسلامي المناسب لأبناء المسلمين، ورعاية الجالية المسلمة اجتماعيا، وقهر حملات التحدي المضادة، وتم افتتاح مركز إسلامي في مدينة لوزان يضم قاعة كبيرة لأداء الصلاة، ومدرسة إسلامية لتعليم أطفال المسلمين.
الهيئات والمؤسسات الإسلامية:
يوجد عدد كبير من المؤسسات الإسلامية يصل إلى 28 مؤسسة وهيئة موزعة على المدن السويسرية أغلبها في جنيف حيث يوجد العديد من هذه المؤسسات، منها مؤسسة الثقافة الإسلامية في الغرب، وجمعية صوت الإسلام، والمركز الإسلامي، والمركز الثقافي الإسلامي، والمعهد الإسلامي في جنيف، والمؤسسة الثقافية الإسلامية في جنيف، ومؤسسة الثقافة الإسلامية، ويوجد بعض المؤسسات في زيورخ، وفي برن، وبعض هذه المؤسسات تعليمية أو فروع ملحقة بالجامعات السويسرية.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2385

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

11- الأقلية المسلمة في بولندا:

إحدى دول وسط أوروبا ظهرت واختفت على خارطة أوروبا السياسية عدة مرات، فلقد أخذت مكانتها قديما كدولة في العصور الوسطى، واتسعت مساحتها في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي (الخامس الهجري)، ثم تقلصت مساحتها في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي (التاسع الهجري)، وذلك أمام توسع الألمان، وعادت رقعتها إلى الاتساع في القرنين السادس عشر الميلادي والسابع عشر الميلادي، ثم انكمشت مرة أخرى في نهاية القرن الثامن عشر، فلقد اقتسمت أراضيها كل من ألمانيا والنمسا وروسيا، ثم ظهرت مرة أخرى بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى في سنة 1339هـ - 1920م، واحتلها الألمان في أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، حيث كان وضعها الجغرافي أحد أسباب قيام هذه الحرب، ثم عادت فظهرت بوضعها الراهن بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، وهكذا ظلت تتقاذفها القوى الكبرى المجاورة لها، وصحب هذا تغيير في خارطتها وسكانها بين انكماش واتساع، واستولى السوفييت على القسم الشرقي منها في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية، ومنحت قسما من ألمانيا مقابل ذلك، تبلغ مساحته 115.500كيلومتر مربع، وسيطر الشيوعيون على حكمها منذ سنة 1372هـ - 1952م، وتسودها الآن حركة شعبية ضد الحكم الشيوعي. ويعتبر الوضع الراهن في بولندا ضد الهيمنة الشيوعية مثلها في ذلك مثل دول شرق أوروبا، ولا سيما بعد انهيار النظام الشيوعي.
الموقع:
توجد بولندا وسط أوروبا، ويحدها البلطيق من الشمال، وتشيكوسلوفاكيا من الجنوب، والاتحاد السوفييتي "السابق" من الشرق والشمال الشرقي، وألمانيا من الغرب، وتبلغ مساحتها 312.683 كيلومترا مربعا، وسكانها في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م 37.860.000 نسمة وعاصمتها وارسو، وسكانها حوالي مليونين، وأهم المدن كراكو، وبوزنان، ومن موانيها على بحر البلطيق: شتيتن وجدانسك (دانزنج)، وتنقسم البلاد إداريا إلى 17 قسما.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الأرض: 
تضم أرضها ثلاثة أقسام:
 سهول في الشمال وتطل على بحر البلطيق بطول يصل إلى خمسمائة كيلومتر، وتشرف على مجموعة من البحيرات الساحلية، وتمتد السهول من مصب نهر أودر إلى خليج دانزنج، والقسم الساحلي من هذه السهول قليل الخصوبة تتخلله الكثبان الرملية، أما القسم الجنوبي من السهول فأكثر خصوبة نسبيا، وإن كانت تربتها تتكون من الركامات الجليدية، والقسم الثاني من أرض بولندا هضبة قليلة الارتفاع مستوية السطح أثرت فيها التعرية الجليدية، ويليها القسم الثالث وهو المضرس من أرضها حيث القسم الشمالي من سفوح الكربات الغربية (الفودلاند).
المناخ: 
ينتمي مناخ بولندا إلى النمط القاري البارد، وهذه السمة تأتت من موقعها المتطرف، وبعدها عن المؤثرات الأطلنطية، فالشتاء بارد وتنخفض الحرارة في معظم مناطقها إلى ما دون الصفر، ويتساقط الثلج في معظم أيام الشتاء، ويتأثر المناخ بالرياح الباردة القادمة من الشمال والصيف دفيء والتساقط المطري معظمه صيفي والمرتفعات الجنوبية أوفر مطرا من السهول في الشمال.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السكان: 
لقد خضع سكان بولندا إلى العديد من عمليات النقل الجماعي في أثناء سيطرة القوى المختلفة من جيرانها، ويُقَدَّرُون الآن بحوالي 37.800.000 نسمة، وهم أكثر شعوب وسط أوروبا نموا، ويتكون السكان من البولنديين وهم الأغلبية العظمى بين السكان، ثم أقليات ألمانية وروسية، ولقد قتل وشرد منهم عدة ملايين في أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، وترتفع الكثافة السكانية في الجنوب وتقل في الشمال، وبدأ سكان المدن في التزايد نتيجة الصناعة، وبولندا الدولة الشيوعية الوحيدة التي تعترف بالتعليم الديني، فغالبية سكانها من الكاثوليك، وهذا عامل من عوامل مقاومة النفوذ الشيوعي الذي سقط أخيرا.
النشاط البشري: 
اقتصاد بولندا صناعي زراعي، فتسهم الصناعة بنصف الدخل القومي، وأهم الصناعات تتمثل في بناء السفن والسيارات والآلات والمواد الكيميائية وتكرير البترول والزجاج والمنسوجات، أما الزراعة فيعمل بها حوالي 23 % من سكان بولندا العاملين وتشغل نصف مساحة البلاد، ومسموح في بولندا بالملكية الفردية، ويمتلك المزارعون 87 % من الأراضي الزراعية، وتنتج 84 % من الإنتاج الزراعي، وأهم الحاصلات القمح والشعير، هذا إلى جانب الشوفان والجودار، وهو المحصول الأول، والبنجر السكري والبطاطس والخضر، وتغطي الغابات ربع مساحة بولندا، وكانت تصدر كميات كبيرة من المنتجات الخشبية قلت الآن عن ذي قبل، وتوجد أفضل المراعي في جنوب بولندا، والثروة الحيوانية عنصر هام في اقتصادها، ومعظم ثروتها الحيوانية من الأبقار والخنازير.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى بولندا؟
بدأ أول اتصال بالمسلمين عندما هاجم التتار بولندا في القرن (الثالث عشر الميلادي) (1249م)، وتحول هذا العداء إلى مهادنة، وذلك عندما استعان البولنديون بالتتار المسلمين لصد هجمات الألمان، فانضم الكثير من التتار إلى الجيش البولندي شريطة أن تكون لهم الحرية في القيام بشعائرهم الإسلامية، وهكذا تكونت أول جالية إسلامية في بولندا، وفي القرن (الخامس عشر الميلادي) التاسع الهجري كانت حدود بولندا تشترك مع دولتين إسلاميتين هما: دولة تتار القرم المسلمة وعاصمتها (بفش سراي) ويسميها الروس الآن سفربول، والدولة الإسلامية الثانية هي الدولة العثمانية، ومرت العلاقات بينهما وبين بولندا بحروب متعددة، وبرغم هذا كانت الجالية المسلمة تتمتع باحترام ملوك بولندا، وبنيت المساجد والمدارس الإسلامية في مدينة (لوبلان) في شرقي بولندا حاليا، وفي القرن العاشر الهجري تعرض المسلمون إلى موجة من الاضطهاد نتيجة التعصب الصليبي فهاجر الكثير منهم، وتسبب هذا في توتر العلاقات بين بولندا وجارتها دولة التتار فاشتعلت الحرب بينهما في سنة 1050هـ - 1640م.
وتكررت هذه الحروب في عهد السلطان إسلام جراي الثالث 1644م – 1654م، وتحسنت العلاقات بعد ذلك أيام السلطان محمد الرابع التتري، وعندما اتحدت بولندا مع لتوانيا تطوع الكثير من التتار المسلمين في جيش لتوانيا، فزادت الأقلية المسلمة بالبلاد، وعندما اقتسمت ألمانيا والنمسا وروسيا بولندا في أواخر القرن (الثامن عشر الميلادي) الثاني عشر الهجري، أصبح المسلمون ضمن المناطق المقسمة، وكانت الأكثرية من نصيب روسيا القيصرية.
وبعد الحرب العالمية الأولى ظهرت بولندا للوجود كدولة مرة أخرى وكان عدد المسلمين آنذاك يتراوح بين 100 ألف و150 ألفا، وانتعشت أحوال الأقلية المسلمة، فبنوا المساجد والمدارس وكانت مدينة فلنيوس في شمال شرقي البلاد مركز المفتي ومقر الجمعية الإسلامية في بولندا وهي الآن تتبع لتوانيا، وحاول المسلمون بناء مسجد بوارسو ولكن الحرب العالمية الثانية حالت دون ذلك، وفي سنة 1944م أحرق ستالين 15 مسجدا وبداخلها المصلون يوم عيد الفطر، وعندما خرجت بولندا من الحرب العالمية تغير وضعها السياسي، وتقلصت مساحة البلاد وقل عدد سكانها، وكانت نتيجة ذلك وخيمة على المسلمين في بولندا، حيث كان عددهم في سنة 1383هـ - 1963م أحد عشر ألفا، منهم عشرة آلاف مسلم بولندي، ويقدر عدد المسلمين حاليا بحوالي 10 آلاف.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المنظمات الإسلامية: 
للمسلمين الآن الجمعية البولندية، ومسجدان في شمال شرقي بولندا في بلدتي وتزوزينياني في جهة بياتيستوك، والتعليم الإسلامي قاصر على الأسرة والجهود الذاتية، ولقد هاجر بعض المسلمين البولنديين إلى الولايات المتحدة واستقروا في حي بروكلن في نيويورك، وكان للمسلمين جريدة في وارسو في سنة 1393هـ - 1973م، سميت (بالمجلة الإسلامية) صدرت باللغة البولندية، وبسبب نقص المدارس الإسلامية، ذهب بعض الطلاب إلى يوغسلافيا للدراسة في مدرسة خسروبيك الإسلامية، ولقد اعتنق الإسلام حديثا بعض البولنديين، وعلاقات الأقلية المسلمة بالعالم الإسلامي ضعيفة، وهم في حاجة إلى ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم والكتب الإسلامية.
الوضع الراهن: 
مما يؤسف له أن وضع المسلمين حاليا في بولندا مؤلم، والسبب يرجع إلى انقراض جيل أئمة المساجد، لذلك هجرت المساجد بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، وشارك في هذا التحدي الشيوعي، فأصبح الإسلام قاصرا على صلاة العيدين، وأغلب المسلمين البولنديين من التتر، وهم يتحسرون على مجد الإسلام الضائع، ونسيان العالم الإسلامي لهم، وبرغم ذلك للمسلمين مقبرة إسلامية، بالقرب من منطقة بياليستوك، قرب حدود لتوانيا ولاتفيا في يرهونسكي.
الهيئات الإسلامية: 
التنظيم الإسلامي الوحيد يتمثل في المجلس الإسلامي البولندي، ويرأسه حاليا مصطفى مخاريسكي، ومقره المؤقت في مدينة بياتيستوك حيث أكبر تجمع إسلامي في بولندا وبهذه المدينة مسجدان، وهناك مشروع إقامة مركز إسلامي بها أيضا، ويحوي المشروع مسجدا، ومدرسة، وقاعة محاضرات، ودار ضيافة، والمشروع في حاجة إلى دعم مادي، كما يوجد مشروع لمركز إسلامي في وارسو ويشرف عليه مجلس القراء المسلمين بالعاصمة، وفي مدينة جدانسك مسجد أقامه أحد أبناء دولة الإمارات العربية، وبها حوالي 2000 مسلم، وأخطر التحديات في بولندا جهل المسلمين فيها بدينهم.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2386

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

12- الأقلية المسلمة في النرويج:

إحدى الدول الإسكندنافية، دولة فريدة بظواهرها الطبيعية، وتبلغ مساحتها 323.895 كيلومترا وسكانها في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م (4.201.000) نسمة، والعاصمة (أوسلو) وسكانها أكثر من نصف مليون نسمة، وأهم المدن تروندهايم، وبرجن، وتمتلك أسطولا تجاريا يحتل المرتبة الرابعة بين الأساطيل التجارية العالمية.
الموقع:
توجد النرويج في أقصى شمال غربي أوروبا، تمتد حتى النهاية الشمالية لقارة أوروبا حيث المحيط المتجمد الشمالي، ويحدها بحر الشمال من الجنوب، والمحيط الأطلنطي من الغرب، والسويد وفنلندا من الشرق وروسيا من الشمال الشرقي، وأرض النرويج على شكل مستطيل ضيق، طوله حوالي 2650 كيلومترا وهو طول خط الساحل الخارجي، أما إذا أخذنا في الاعتبار الفيوردات فيصل طوله إلى 20.117 كيلومترا، ويضاف إلى أرض النرويج عدد كبير من الجزر الصغيرة المجاورة لسواحلها الغربية والشمالية.
الأرض:
تتميز أرض النرويج باختلافات إقليمية حادة، وتباين في بيئاتها الطبيعية فيسودها المظهر الجبلي بصفة عامة، وتتعدد أقسام التضاريس بأرضها، فمن سهول ضيقة تمثل مراكز الاستيطان البشري إلى تلال متوسطة الارتفاع أو جبال مستديرة وأخرى بارزة، وعلى امتداد سواحلها توجد سهول متموجة، وخلجانها العديدة والتي تسمى "فيوردات" وتشغل السهول مساحة ضئيلة من أراضي النرويج، مما جعل الأراضي الزراعية لا تزيد عن (30%) من جملة أرضها.
المناخ:
يؤثر موقع النرويج في أحوالها المناخية، فيطول بها النهار في الصيف والعكس في الشتاء، وتعرف بأرض شمس منتصف الليل، وتظهر اختلافات حادة بين الصيف والشتاء في مناخ النرويج يضاف إلى هذا تأثير المرتفعات، ويقلل من حدة برودة الشتاء تأثير المياه الدفيئة التي يجلبها تيار الخليج، أما الجبال في الداخل فموطن لتراكم الجليد، وفي الصيف تتمتع المناطق الساحلية والمنخفضة بصيف معتدل، ويتساقط المطر بكميات كبيرة، هذا الاختلاف في الأحوال المناخية أثمر أنماطا نباتية متعددة، فهناك الغابات في مناطق، وتسود الحشائش والطحالب في مناطق أخرى، بينما تسود القحولة في مناطق متعددة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السكان: 
تعيش جماعات (اللاب) في شمالي النرويج، ويزيد عددهم على عشرين ألف نسمة، وإلى جانبهم أقلية من الفنلنديين تصل قرابة عشرة آلاف نسمة، والأغلبية الباقية من سكان النرويج من النرويجيين، وتختلف الكثافة السكانية اختلافا واضحا ففي النطاق الساحلي تزيد الكثافة، وفي نطاق يمتد بطول الساحل وعرضه لا يزيد عن 15 كيلومترا يتجمع حوالي ثلاثة أرباع السكان. 
النشاط البشري: 
يعيش على الزراعة نحو خمس سكان النرويج، وتتحكم الظروف المناخية في الزراعة، وقد استخدم النرويج الطرق الحديثة في الزراعة، واستعملت البيوت الزجاجية في إنتاج الخضر، والحاصلات تتكون من الشعير والقمح، والجودار، والشوفان، والبطاطس، وتربي النرويج ثروة حيوانية تكفي الاستهلاك المحلي وتسمح بفائض يصدر، وتحتل الثروة الخشبية مكانة هامة في اقتصاديات النرويج، فيبلغ الإنتاج السنوي نحو أحد عشر مليونا من الأمتار المكعبة.
والنرويج أولى الدول الأوروبية في صيد الأسماك، وخامس أقطار العالم، وتقوم بها صناعة تجفيف وتعليب الأسماك، أما الصناعة فتشغل المكان الأول في اقتصاديات البلاد، ولقد استخدمت الطاقة الكهربائية على نطاق واسع، وأبرز الصناعات بها صناعة السفن والمنسوجات والصناعات الخشبية، وصناعة الورق، وتعليب الأسماك، والأدوات الكهربائية، وتمتلك النرويج أسطولا تجاريا من أكبر الأساطيل في العالم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى النرويج?
وصلها الإسلام حديثا، وذلك عندما هاجر إليها عدد من العمال من بعض الدول الإسلامية، وهؤلاء يعملون في الفنادق والمطاعم والحرف اليدوية أو في صناعة الملابس، وهناك عدد ضئيل يعمل في التجارة في الأحياء التي يعيش فيها المسلمون، ولقد بدأت هجرة هؤلاء العمال إلى الدول الإسكندنافية منذ سنة 1380هـ - 1960م، ومعظمهم من الباكستان وتركيا ويوغسلافيا والمغرب، وأغلبية العمال المسلمين المهاجرين يأتون إلى النرويج بدون أسرهم، وهذه المشكلة قد ينتج عنها الزواج المختلط مما يهدد الجالية المسلمة بالذوبان في المجتمعات الجديدة، لا سيما وأن الأغلبية المهاجرة من الشباب.
وتعاني جماعات الأقلية من عدم معرفة اللغة النرويجية، ومن قلة المهارة مما يجعلهم يستخدمون في الأعمال الشاقة، وفي الفنادق والمطاعم، كما يعملون في قطاعات أخرى، مثل صناعة حفظ الأغذية وصناعة الملابس، ويتقاضون أجورا زهيدة، ولقلة الدخول وانخفاض مستواها تعيش الأقلية المسلمة بالنرويج في الأحياء الفقيرة، أو في مساكن متواضعة يقيمها أصحاب الأعمال، وغالبية الأقلية المسلمة في النرويج تعيش في العاصمة (أوسلو)، وفي مدينة برجن وكذلك في ترندهايم.
ولقد أخذ عدد الأقلية المسلمة في التزايد، فكان عددهم في سنة 1393هـ - 1973م حوالي سبعة آلاف مسلم، كان من بينهم أربعة آلاف مسلم من أصل باكستاني، وحوالي ألف مسلم من أصل تركي والباقي من اليوغسلافيين والمغاربة وجنسيات أخرى، ووصل عددهم في سنة 1397هـ - 1977م إلى تسعة آلاف مسلم من بينهم ستة آلاف مسلم من الباكستانيين، وحوالي ألف وخمسمائة مسلم من أصول تركية، والباقي من اليوغسلافيين ومن المغاربة ويزيد عددهم الآن عن 15.000 نسمة. 
المنظمات الإسلامية: 
المنظمات الخاصة بالأقليات في الدول الإسكندنافية تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أنواع: منظمات خاصة بكل عنصر أو جماعة تتحدث لغة واحدة، ومنظمات تأخذ صبغة سياسية، والذي يعنينا هو الصنف الثالث المتمثل في المنظمات الدينية، وهي لخدمة احتياجات الدين بين الأقليات، وفي النرويج الجمعية الإسلامية الحنيفية، وتهتم هذه الجمعية بتعليم أبناء المسلمين قواعد دينهم، واستأجرت لهذه الغاية شقة من غرفتين في مدينة (أوسلو)، والهيئة الإسلامية الثانية هي المركز الإسلامي الثقافي، وليس له مقر ثابت، وهناك محاولة لبناء مقر له، وتوجد هيئات إسلامية محدودة، ولما كانت الحاجة ماسة إلى توحيد الهيئات والمنظمات الإسلامية في الدول الإسكندنافية لذا تكون اتحاد الجمعيات الإسلامية منذ سنة 1394هـ - 1974م، وللاتحاد فرع في مدينة (أوسلو) عاصمة النرويج، ولرابطة العالم الإسلامي مكتب في كوبنهاجن بالدنمارك، ويعاون اتحاد الجمعيات الإسلامية في النرويج بإرسال الأئمة والمدرسين، ويوجد الآن جمعية إسلامية في مدينة برجن، وفي (أوسلو) المركز الثقافي الإسلامي، وفيها أيضا قسم للدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة (أوسلو)، ولقد تكون أخيرا الاتحاد العام للجمعيات الإسلامية بالدول الإسكندنافية. 
المساجد: 
استأجر المسلمون مراكز للصلاة، وتحاول الجالية بناء مسجد في (أوسلو) بعد أن حصلت على قطعة أرض من حكومة النرويج، والحاجة ماسة لترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم حتى تتجاوز الأقلية المسلمة مرحلة الحفاظ على شخصيتها الإسلامية، وتباشر مهمة الدعوة بعد تزويدها بالكتب الإسلامية المترجمة والدعاة الذين يجيدون اللغات الإسكندنافية، كما أن الأقلية في حاجة إلى مركز إسلامي، ومدارس لتعليم أبنائهم في بيئة متقدمة، وفي خضم من الحضارة التي تغيب فيها القيم الروحية.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2394

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

13 -  الأقلية المسلمة في فنلندا:

إحدى دول الشمال، في شرقي شبه جزيرة إسكندنافيا، دولة محايدة، ويطلق عليها أرض البحيرات والغابات، حصلت على استقلالها من روسيا في سنة 1336هـ ـ 1917م، احتلها الروس مرة أخرى في سنة 1360هـ ـ 1941م، ثم تحررت بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، واستولى السوفييت على عشر مساحتها، وتحتفظ بعلاقات طيبة مع الكتلتين الشرقية (سابقا) والغربية. 
الموقع: 
تبلغ مساحة فنلندا 337.032 كيلومترا مربعا، وسكانها في سنة 1408هـ ـ 1988م 5.000.000 والعاصمة هلسنكي، وسكانها حوالي 500.000 نسمة، وأهم المدن: تامبري وتوركو، وكانت العاصمة السابقة، تحدها النرويج من الشمال، والاتحاد السوفييتي "سابقا" من الشرق، والسويد وخليج بوثنيا من الغرب، ويحدها بحر البلطيق من الجنوب. 
الأرض: 
أرضها منخفضة بصورة عامة، وتكثر بها البحيرات، وأكثر أرضها ارتفاعا في الشمال الغربي، ولقد أثرت التعرية الجليدية في أرضها، ووسط البلاد هضبة وبها أكثر من ستين ألف بحيرة صغيرة تنتشر في سائر أنحائها، وبالقرب من شواطئها عدد كبير من الجزر يصل إلى 30 ألف جزيرة صغيرة، وتغطي الغابات ثلثي أرضها. 
المناخ: 
يتحكم موقعها في أحوالها المناخية، حيث تشغل أرضها العروض الشمالية من القارة، فالشتاء طويل بارد، وتنخفض الحرارة في الشتاء إلى ما دون الصفر بكثير، والشمال أكثر برودة، أما الصيف فدفيء رطب، ويتميز بالقصر، وتشرق بها شمس منتصف الليل في شهور مايو ويونيو ويوليو، وذلك بسبب ميل أشعة الشمس، ويتساقط المطر في الصيف.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السكان: 
يتكون سكان فنلندا من ثلاث مجموعات، فمنهم جماعات اللاب وهي قليلة العدد وتعيش في الشمال، ثم الفنلنديون وهم الأغلبية حيث يشكلون حوالي (92 %)، ثم جماعات من السويد وتعيش كأقلية في الجنوب والغرب، وهناك أقلية صغيرة من العناصر التركية المهاجرة وهي التي نقلت الإسلام إلى فنلندا، وحوالي خمس السكان يعيشون في منطقة هلسنكي وحولها. 
النشاط البشري: 
تشكل الغابات موردا اقتصاديا هاما في فنلندا، حيث تعتبر مصدرا للصناعات الخشبية والورق والكيميائيات، وتشغل الأخشاب مكانة هامة في صادراتها، وتقوم الزراعة في النطاق الجنوبي، ويزرع القمح والبنجر، وفصل الزراعة في الشمال قصير، إذ تتراوح مدته بين مائة وعشرين يوما ومائة وثلاثين يوما، وتربى الثروة الحيوانية بدرجة تصل إلى الاكتفاء الذاتي، وتوجد بها ثروة معدنية لا بأس بها، منها: النحاس، والكبريت، والحديد، والنيكل، والزنك، ولقد نهضت الصناعة بفنلندا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى فنلندا؟
وصل الإسلام إلى فنلندا منذ سنة 1224هـ ـ 1809م، وذلك عندما هاجر إليها عدد من المسلمين التتار كتجار للفراء، وفي أثناء حكم الروس لفنلندا، وكان معظم المهاجرين من منطقة قازان، واستقر التتار المسلمون بفنلندا، وأسسوا أول جمعية إسلامية لهم في سنة 1246هـ ـ 1830م، وكانت هذه الجمعية تتبع المشيخة الإسلامية للتتار في مدينة أوفا، وعندما استقلت فنلندا عن روسيا في سنة 1336هـ ـ 1917م، فضل المسلمون البقاء بفنلندا، ووصلت هجرات من المسلمين الذين اشتغلوا كرجال أعمال ومهنيين ونظموا شئونهم فانتخبوا هيئة إسلامية ترعى مصالحهم، وطالبوا الدولة بالاعتراف بالإسلام، وتزعم هذا السيد ولي أحمد والسيد عمر عبد الرحيم، فاعترفت حكومة فنلندا بالإسلام كدين في فنلندا في سنة 1344هـ ـ 1925م. 
وكان عدد المسلمين ضئيلا أول الأمر، فحتى منتصف القرن الرابع عشر الهجري لم يتجاوز عددهم ألف مسلم، ثم زادت هجرة المسلمين إلى فنلندا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، ووصل عددهم إلى أكثر من 2.000 مسلم في سنة 1391هـ ـ 1971م، والآن حوالي 3.000 مسلم.
مناطق المسلمين: 
وينتشر المسلمون في مناطق مختلفة من فنلندا، ولكن أكبر عدد منهم في مدينة هلسنكي وفي تامبيري، وبرومباه، وتوركو، وكوتا، وبارفينا، وغالبيتهم من الطبقة المتوسطة، ومعظم المسلمين من التتار واليوغسلاف وبعض الباكستانيين والمغاربة، والغالبية أحناف، وبرغم صغر عدد الجالية المسلمة بفنلندا إلا أنها متمسكة بدينها، وجيدة التنظيم وتهتم بالحفاظ على القيم الإسلامية بين أبنائها، ولكن يخشى من ذوبان هذه الجالية في المجتمع الفنلندي، ويطالبون بعلماء يجيدون التركية لتعليم أبنائهم، كما يطالبون بتقوية العلاقات بينهم وبين الدول الإسلامية، ويلاحظ أن عدد المسلمين بفنلندا قليل، وذلك بسبب الهجرة منها، أو بسبب الزواج المختلط، والذوبان في المجتمع الفنلندي.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الهيئات الإسلامية:
أسس المسلمون أول جمعية إسلامية حديثا في فنلندا سنة 1952م، كما أسس المسلمون مركزا إسلاميا في هلسنكي وناديا للشباب المسلم، ويتكون المركز من: مسجد، ومدرسة للأطفال، وقاعة للاجتماعات، وقاعة للاحتفالات الدينية، ومكتبة للجمعية، ومقر للإمام، وهناك مراكز إسلامية أخرى في أربع مدن، هي: تامبيري، وبارفينا، وتوركو، وكوتا، وترجموا معاني القرآن الكريم إلى الفنلندية.
وللمسلمين في فنلندا جمعيتان، واحدة في هلسنكي والثانية في تامبيري، وهناك تعاون كبير بين الجمعيتين، وجمعية هلسنكي أكبر حجما وأوسع نشاطا، ولهم جمعية ثقافية هي الجمعية التركية الفنلندية، ولها عدة فروع، وتوجد مقبرة للمسلمين في هلسنكي، وأخرى في مدينة توركو. 
المساجد: 
يوجد مسجد في العاصمة هلسنكي تشرف عليه الجمعية الإسلامية، وبالعاصمة مركز إسلامي يتبع الجمعية الإسلامية أيضا، وهناك مشروع لبناء مركز إسلامي جديد في هلسنكي بتكلفة 55 مليون مارك فنلندي، وسوف يضم مسجدا ومركزا إسلاميا، وعدة ملحقات، وفي مدينة تامبيري مسجد تشرف عليه جمعية تامبيري الإسلامية، ويوجد مسجد في مدينة توركو، ومسجد آخر في مدينة برومباه. 
التعليم الإسلامي:
في أول الأمر كان التعليم قاصرا على جهود الآباء، ثم فتحت الجمعية الإسلامية في هلسنكي مدرسة ابتدائية لتعليم أبناء المسلمين، وتعترف فنلندا بالجالية المسلمة، ولذلك تقدم المساعدات للمدارس الخاصة، ولهذا تقدم مساعدة لهذه المدرسة، والجالية المسلمة في حاجة إلى مدارس أخرى في مناطق تجمع المسلمين في المدن الأخرى. 
التحديات:
يبرز على الساحة الإسلامية في فنلندا عدة تحديات، منها ظاهرة الذوبان في المجتمع الفنلندي، ومنها عزلتهم عن العالم الإسلامي، ومنها قلة المدارس الإسلامية واقتصارها على مدرسة هلسنكي، ومنها عدم وجود منهج إسلامي تعليمي، وقلة الكتب الإسلامية، ومنها ندرة رجال الدين الذين يجيدون اللغة الفنلندية.
المتطلبات: 
أبرز متطلباتهم كسر نطاق عزلتهم عن العالم الإسلامي، والحاجة إلى رجال الدين الذين يجيدون لغة فنلندا، ويمكن أن يتم ذلك بتخصيص بعض المنح لأبناء الأقليات المسلمة في فنلندا للدراسة في الجامعات الإسلامية، ومن متطلباتهم استكمال مشروع المركز الإسلامي في هلسنكي، ويلاحظ أن الحكومة الفنلندية أفضل حكومات غرب أوروبا معاملة للمسلمين، ولهذا يمكن الخروج بالدعوة الإسلامية إلى دائرة أوسع من نطاق الجالية المسلمة.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2396

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

14- الأقلية المسلمة في جزيرة كريت:

أطلق عليها العرب (أقريطش)، وعرفت عند الأتراك باسم جريت (Grit) وحديثا باسم جزيرة كريت، وتتبع حاليًا اليونان، وهي أكبر الجزر اليونانية وتوجد ضمن الحوض الشرقي للبحر المتوسط، وفي أقصى جنوب بحر إيجة، وفي جنوب شرقي شبه جزيرة المورة التابعة لليونان أيضًا، (وتوجد الجزيرة بين دائرة عرض 35، 30 – 35 درجة شمالا)، ويكاد ينصفها خط طول 25 شرقا، والعاصمة مدينة كانديا أو الخندق، وهو اسم أندلسي أطلقه الأندلسيون عندما حكموا كريت، واستبدل حديثا بـ"هرقليون".
الأرض:
جزيرة مستطيلة الشكل طولها بين الغرب والشرق 255 كيلومترا، وأكبر عرض لها يبلغ 50 كيلومترا، وتبلغ مساحتها (8331) كيلومترات، وترتفع أرض كريت في الوسط حيث تنتشر الجبال في خط يمتد من الشرق إلى الغرب، وأعلى قممها تصل إلى 2456 مترا، حيث جبل ( ايدهى أوروس ). وتتناثر الجبال في وسطها على شكل كتل تفصل بينها سهول، وتحاط سواحل الجزيرة بسهول ساحلية، وتنحدر إليها أنهار قصيرة سريعة الجريان، وتتمتع سواحل الجزيرة الشمالية بعدد من الخلجان تصلح كموانئ طبيعية ومعظم مدنها موانئ على الساحل الشمالي.
المناخ:
ينتمي مناخ جزيرة كريت إلى طراز البحر المتوسط، فالصيف حار جاف غير أنه يعتدل على الشواطئ وفوق المرتفعات، والشتاء معتدل مطير، وتقل الحرارة على جبالها.
السكان:
سكان كريت حوالي (800 ألف نسمة) وينتمون إلى عناصر متعددة، أغلبهم من اليونانيين، ثم جالية تركية وصلت الجزيرة إبان الحكم الإسلامي لها، ويعمل سكان الجزيرة بالزراعة، وينتجون القمح والذرة والزيتون والعنب والحمضيات، كما يعمل قطاع منهم بالحرف البحرية كصيد الأسماك والإسفنج والتجارة خارج جزيرتهم، وهناك عدد آخر يعمل بالرعي والصناعات التقليدية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى كريت؟
تقترب جزيرة كريت من السواحل العربية في شمال إفريقية، وحاول المسلمون فتحها في منتصف القرن الهجري الأول، وذلك في أثناء تعقبهم لجيوش الروم بعد هزيمتهم في الشام ومصر، وغض المسلمون النظر عن فتح كريت حتى مستهل القرن الثالث الهجري، عندما استولى فريق من عرب الأندلس على الجزيرة في سنة 210هـ - 825م، ووصلوا إلى الجزيرة في مغامرة بحرية، وظل الأندلسيون يحكمون الجزيرة حتى سنة (350هـ - 961م)، أي مكث الحكم الإسلامي لكريت هذه المرة مائة وأربعين عاما، واعتنق معظم سكان الجزيرة الإسلام، ثم استولى البيزنطيون على الجزيرة مرة أخرى، وعاد الاضطهاد الديني للمسلمين بالجزيرة، وفي مستهل القرن السابع الهجري اشترت جمهورية البندقية جزيرة كريت من دون منتسيرات برنيفاس، وحكم البنادقة الجزيرة حكما استبداديا وحاولوا نشر المذهب الكاثوليكي بين سكان الجزيرة، وكان أهلها يعتنقون المذهب الأرثوذكسي، وأمام الاضطهاد الديني والحكم المتعسف هاجر الكثير من أهل الجزيرة إلى البلاد الإسلامية واعتنق الكثير منهم الإسلام.
واستنجد أهل الجزيرة بالأتراك العثمانيين لتخليصهم من حكم البنادقة، فأرسل العثمانيون حملة لفتح جزيرة كريت في سنة (1080هـ – 1669م) وعاد الحكم الإسلامي لجزيرة كريت مرة ثانية، وساد التسامح الديني بالجزيرة، ورجع المذهب المسيحي اليوناني مرة ثانية إلى كريت، وأمام تسامح المسلمين اعتنق الكثير من أهل الجزيرة الإسلام، ففي مدة لا تزيد عن قرن من حكم الأتراك اعتنق نصف سكان جزيرة كريت الإسلام طواعية، وانتشر الإسلام في المدن والقرى وفي جميع أنحاء كريت في ظل الحكم التركي، ولم يحاول الأتراك تغيير لغة الجزيرة أو التدخل الإجباري في دين أهلها.
وفي أثناء القرن الثالث عشر الهجري انتهزت الدول الأوروبية خصوصًا روسيا ضعف الدولة العثمانية، وحاولوا التدخل إلى جانب اليونان ضد تركيا، وخاضت الدولة العثمانية عدة حروب في كريت وشبه جزيرة المورة، وتدخلت مصر إلى جانب السلطان العثماني، ومنح محمد علي حكم كريت بين سنتي (1240هـ - 1256م)، واستمر الصراع مدة طويلة حتى سنة 1316هـ - 1898م عندما دولت كريت، ومنحت بعد ذلك لليونان في سنة 1332هـ - 1913م، وفي خلال السنوات الأولى من حكم اليونانيين للجزيرة هاجر عدد كبير من المسلمين بكريت إلى خارجها لا سيما إلى تركيا ومصر وليبيا، فقل عدد المسلمين بالجزيرة، حيث بلغ عددهم تسعين ألف نسمة بعد سنة ألف وثلاثمائة وست عشرة هجرية، واستمر تناقص المسلمين نتيجة الاضطهاد الديني، فقل عددهم وتدهور حتى وصل إلى ثلاثة وثلاثين ألف مسلم في سنة ألف وثلاثمائة وسبع وعشرين هجرية، أي قل العدد إلى الثلث في مدة لم تتجاوز إحدى عشرة سنة، ويقدر عددهم حاليا في المناطق التي هاجروا إليها بحوالي 450 ألف نسمة (خارج كريت)، وما زال المسلمون يعانون من الاضطهاد والتعسف فتقلص التعليم الديني إلى ساعتين في الأسبوع، ولم يسمح لهم ببناء مدارس جديدة لتعليم أبنائهم، وحرم عليهم بناء أو إصلاح المساجد.
 وكانت المدارس الإسلامية والمساجد منتشرة في ظل الحكم الإسلامي بالجزيرة في مدن هراقليون وكانيا وستيا وغيرها وحرم على المسلمين بيع أراضيهم لإخوانهم المسلمين من سكان الجزيرة، واستخدم هذا كعنصر ضغط لتهجيرهم من كريت، وأمام هذه الظروف اضطرت الأمانة العامة لرابطة العالم الإسلامي أن تشير إلى معاناة المسلمين بجزيرة كريت بل في اليونان عامة، وذلك في مذكرتها التي رفعت إلى مؤتمر القمة الإسلامي الثالث بمكة المكرمة وطالبت بتقديم العون لهم.
ولقد خلف المسلمون وراءهم العديد من المساجد والمدارس الإسلامية بكريت، ومن أبرز مساجد كريت مسجد السلطان إبراهيم في مدينة الخندق عاصمة الجزيرة، ولقد حول المسجد إلى كنيسة سانت نيكولاس، وكذا كان التعصب والتحدي.
مركز إسلامي في كريت:
افتتح في جزيرة كريت أول مركز إسلامي، ويهتم بالدراسات الإسلامية والعربية.
متطلبات المسلمين في اليونان:
تتمثل فيما يلي:
1- الاهتمام بالمسلمين الوافدين إلى اليونان، وذلك للمحافظة على هويتهم الإسلامية.
2- تنشيط التوعية الدينية بالمساجد.
3- عمل مخيمات صيفية للشباب المسلم في منطقة البلقان.
4- ترميم المساجد القديمة.
5- تخصيص بعض المنح الدراسية لأبناء المسلمين.
6- الاهتمام بالتعليم الإسلامي في اليونان.
استخدام الأسلوب الدبلوماسي للفت نظر الحكومة في تراقيا اليونانية للكف عن انتهاك حقوق المسلمين خصوصا في تراقيا الغربية ومقدونيا.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2370

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

15- الأقلية المسلمة في مالطة:

دولة صغيرة تقع في حوض البحر المتوسط، وتوجد بين جزيرة صقلية وساحل شمالي أفريقيا ممثلا في ليبيا وتونس، وتبعد عن صقلية 80 كيلومترا، وعن ساحل تونس بحوالي 290 كيلومترا، ونفس المسافة تقريبا عن الساحل الليبي، لهذا تشغل مالطة موقعا هامًّا بين جنوب أوروبا وشمال أفريقيا، وبين الحوض الشرقي للبحر المتوسط والحوض الغربي له، ولهذه الأهمية احتلها البيزنطيون حتى منتصف القرن الثالث الهجري، ثم خضعت لحكم الأغالبة والفاطميين حتى نهاية القرن الخامس الهجري واستولى عليها النورمانديون بعد ذلك، ثم حكمها العثمانيون، ثم استولى عليها فرسان القديس يوحنا وأخرجهم العثمانيون منها في منتصف القرن العاشر الهجري، ثم استولى عليها البريطانيون واستقلت في سنة 1384 – 1964م.
الأرض:
تبلغ مساحة مالطة 316 كم2، وتتكون من جزيرة مالطة وعدد من الجزر الصغيرة أبرزها جزيرة جوزو (Gozo) وجزيرة كومينو (Comino) وفيلفولا (Filfola) وهى عبارة عن قمم جبلية بارزة في وسط الماء، وتنتشر المرتفعات وسط جزيرة مالطة وتحيط بها سهول غربية وشرقية، حيث يعيش معظم سكانها، وعاصمة مالطة مدينة فالتا، وسكان العاصمة حوالي 40,000 نسمة، وينتمي مناخ مالطة لطراز البحر المتوسط، حيت النمط المعتدل في الشتاء.
السكان:
يصل عددهم في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م إلى 347.000 نسمة لهذا ترتفع كثافة السكان في الجزيرة الصغيرة لدرجة عالية جدا، والسكان خليط من عناصر عديدة، فبعضهم ينتمي للفينيقيين والبعض ينتمي للعرب، هذا بالإضافة إلى العناصر الأوروبية، وباللغة المالطية العدد من الكلمات العربية، وخليط آخر من لغات متعددة.
 النشاط البشري:
تنتج مالطة القمح والخضر والفاكهة، ويعمل قسم من السكان في الزراعة، وإلى جانبها الرعي وتربية الضأن والماعز، ويعمل قطاع آخر في الصناعات الغذائية والمنسوجات والصناعة التقليدية والسياحة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى مالطة ؟
كانت مالطة من توابع الدولة البيزنطية قبل وصول الإسلام إلى الجزيرة، واتخذ البيزنطيون من مالطة قاعدة لشن هجماتهم على البلاد الإسلامية في شمالي أفريقيا، لا سيما على تونس وليبيا، فمالطة لا تبعد عن الساحل التونسي أكثر من 290 كيلومترا، وكان العرب يصدون هجمات الروم ويتعقبونهم أحيانا إلى قواعدهم في مالطة، فلقد أرسل الأغالبة حكام تونس حملة تأديبية إلى مالطة في سنة 209 هـ، ثم تمكنوا من فتحها في سنة 250هـ، وخضعت لحكم الأغالبة بعد ذلك، وهكذا بدأت السيطرة الإسلامية على مالطة في منتصف القرن الثالث الهجري، فحكمها الأغالبة حتى سنة 297 هـ، ثم حكمتها الدولة الفاطمية حتى سنة 483 هـ، فاستمر الحكم الفاطمي لمالطة 186 سنة، انتشر الإسلام خلالها بين سكان الجزيرة، وهاجرت إليها عناصر عربية، واستخدمت اللغة العربية بين سكانها، وتركت آثارها في اللغة المالطية، وانتشرت المساجد في أنحائها، وارتبط تاريخ الإسلام بها بتاريخ الإسلام في جارتها صقلية، لهذا عندما قامت الحروب الصليبية في الشرق نال صقلية ومالطة الكثير من التحدي، وقاسى المسلمون بالجزيرتين من صنوف الاضطهاد والتعسف، فهاجر عشرات الآلاف من المسلمين بمالطة، وخضعت الجزيرة لحكم النورمانديين في نهاية القرن الخامس الهجري، ثم استولى على مالطة فرسان القديس يوحنا وأخرجهم الأتراك منها في سنة 959هـ، وبقيت تابعة للدولة العثمانية مدة طويلة، وعاد نفوذ الإسلام مرة ثانية لمالطة، ثم استولى البريطانيون عليها في سنة 1230هـ - 1814م، وظلوا يحكمونها حتى استقلت في سنة 1383هـ - 1964م.
 الآثار الإسلامية:
تنتشر بمالطة آثار إسلامية عديدة، تمثلت في المساجد والقصور ذات الطابع المعماري الإسلامي، بل ترك الإسلام بصمات واضحة في حياة الجزيرة، ولا تزال في مالطة مساجد عديدة بالعاصمة فالتا والمدن الأخرى، ويبلغ عدد المسلمين بمالطة الآن أكثر من 50,000 مسلم، وقد بني مركز إسلامي في مالطة ويضم مسجدا ومدرسة.
الهيئات الإسلامية:
بدأ المسلمون في مالطة بإقامة المركز الإسلامي في سنة 1978م، والبناء يتكون من مسجد ومدرسة، ومكتبة ومسكن للعاملين، ويقدم المركز العديد من الخدمات للمسلمين في مالطة، كما توجد جمعية القادة الإسلامية، والتي تم افتتاحها في المركز الإسلامي، وأهدافها هي نفس أهداف المركز الإسلامي، وتصدر الجمعة صحيفة متميزة تسمى صحيفة "الحوار".
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2371

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

16- الأقلية المسلمة في يوغسلافيا "سـابقًا":

كانت جمهورية تتكون من ست جمهوريات صغيرة هي: صربيا وعاصمتها بلغراد، وكرواتيا وعاصمتها زغرب، والبشناق والهرسك وعاصمتها بيفو، ومقدونيا وعاصمتها سكوبي، وسلوفينيا وعاصمتها ليوبليانا والجبل الأسود والعاصمة تيتوجراد، يضاف إلى هذا إقليمان يتمتعان بالحكم الذاتي وهما كوسوفو وفويفودينا، وإقليم سنجاق الذي سلبته جمهوريتا صربيا والجبل الأسود، وتضم يوغسلافيا أكثر من 20 قومية، تتحدث عددًا مماثلًا من اللغات، وتنتشر بينهم المسيحية، حيث يوجد أتباع للمذهب الكاثوليكي، والأرثوذكسي، ويشكل المسلمون حصة كبيرة بين السكان، وظهرت يوغسلافيا على خارطة أوروبا السياسية في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الأولى باسم مملكة صربيا، واحتلها الألمان والإيطاليون في أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، ثم استقلت بعد هزيمة ألمانيا واتحدت في جمهورية فيدرالية، وسيطر الشيوعيون على حكمها، واتبعت سياسة عدم الانحياز، وعاصمة الدولة مدينة بلغراد، وسكانها حوالي مليون ونصف مليون نسمة، وبعد سقوط الشيوعية تفككت يوغسلافيا إلى جمهوريات، شأنها في ذلك شأن الاتحاد السوفيتي، فأعلنت كرواتيا استقلالها عن الاتحاد اليوغسلافي السابق، كذلك أعلنت سلوفينيا استقلالها، كما أعلنت جمهورية البوسنة والهرسك استقلالها، ولقد اعترفت معظم دول العالم باستقلال هذه الجمهوريات، ولم يتبق من يوغسلافيا السابقة غير صربيا، والجبل الأسود والأقاليم الموضوعة تحت الحكم الذاتي مثل كوسوفو وفويفودينا، وسنجاق، وهذه الأقاليم مغلوبة على أمرها تحت حكم الصرب. 
 الموقع: 
توجد في جنوب وسط أوروبا، وفي غربي جزيرة البلقان، وعلى الساحل الشرقي لبحر الأدرياتيك، تحدها رومانيا وبلغاريا من الشرق وبحر الأدريتك من الغرب، وتحدها المجر والنمسا من الشمال، وإيطاليا من الشمال الغربي، كما تحدها ألبانيا واليونان من الجنوب. وتبلغ مساحة يوغسلافيا (255.804 كيلومترات مربعة) وسكانها في سـنة 1408هـ - 1988م (23.549.000 نسمة). 
 الأرض: 
أرض يوغسلافيا "سابقا" جبلية في جملتها، حيث تغطي الجبال ثلاثة أرباعها وأبرزها جبال الألب في غربها حيث جبال ألب كراواتكين وألب جوليا في أقصى الشمال الغربي، وفي ألب جوليا أعلى جبال يوغسلافيا "سابقا" (تريجلاف 2865م)، وهذه المنطقة ممزقة بالوديان العديدة، وعلى ساحل دلماشيا المشرف على البحر الأدرياتي، تطل سلاسل جبلية شديدة الانحدار، حيث جبال الألب الدينارية، وتتكون من صخور جيرية مسامية سريعة الذوبان (كارست)، وتوجد بها أحواض نهرية صغيرة، ويلي هذا النطاق الجيري سلاسل تغطيها الغابات، والمنطقة وعرة صعبة الاجتياز، وإلى الشرق من هذا الإقليم (الديناري) تمتد كتلة دروب البلورية، وتعرف بأراضي الدهاليز والأحواض الجبلية، وتجري بها روافد عديدة، ويخترقها خط حديد الشرق السريع، وإلى الشرق من أرض الدهاليز تمتد سلسلة جبال البلقان اليوغسلافية، أما السهول فتوجد في القسم الشمال حيث سهل الدانوب اليوغسلافي، ويجري به نهر الدانوب، وطول القسم الواقع في يوغسلافيا "سابقا" من نهر الدانوب حوالي 1400 كم، وتأتي إليه روافد عديدة من يوغسلافيا السابقة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المناخ: 
يجمع المناخ بين طرازين، الأول يتمثل في مناخ البحر المتوسط، والثاني المناخ القاري ويفصل بين الطرازين المرتفعات الغربية، ويسود الطراز الأول في صربيا، ويتصف هذا النمط بصيفه الحار والشتاء المعتدل الممطر، وفي الداخل يسود الطراز القاري، فالصيف حار والشتاء بارد، وأكثر المناطق أمطارا تلك المناطق القريبة من البحر الأدرياتي، وينطبق هذا على أرض جمهورية البوسنة والهرسك وجمهورية كرواتيا، وساحل دلماشية. 
السكان: 
ينتمي السكان إلى مجموعة من العناصر، أكثرها عددًا الصقالبة الجنوبيين، أو كما يطلق عليهم أحيانا السلاف، ومنهم الصرب والكروات والبشناق، يضاف إليهم المقدونيون والألبان، وجماعات أخرى عديدة منها الأتراك، وفيها أكثر من عشرين قومية، ولهذا تتعدد اللغات واللهجات، وتصل إلى أكثر من عشرين لهجة ولغة، وقدر عدد السكان في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م، بحوالي 23.5 مليون نسمة، وتختلف الكثافة السكانية، فتقل الكثافة فوق الجبال، وتزداد في السهول الزراعية، وأكثف أجزاء البلاد حول منطقة بلغراد، وفي إقليم سلوفينيا، وفي منطقة زغرب. 
ويتكون المسلمون في يوغسلافيا من البشناق، والهرسك، والألبان، والأتراك والغجر، ويصل عدد المسلمين في الوقت الراهن إلى حوالي 6 ملايين نسمة، ويستعمل السكان أبجديتين لاتينيتين: الأولى للسلاف والكروات والثانية للصرب والبشناق. 
 النشاط البشري: 
يعمل السكان في الزراعة، هذا برغم الهجرة الكبيرة من الريف إلى المدن الصناعية، وتنقسم البلاد من حيث الزراعة إلى نطاقين رئيسين: إقليم الحبوب والبنجر السكري، وهذا يوجد في السهول الشمالية، وهو أهم مناطق الزراعة بالبلاد، وفي جنوب وادي سافا وعند اتصاله بنهر الدانوب يوجد الإقليم الثاني، وتشغل الغابات والمراعي حيزا كبيرا منه، وأهم الغلات تتمثل في القمح والشعير، ويزرع العنب والعديد من الفاكهة، وتغطي الغابات والمراعي ثلث مساحة البلاد، وتتكون الثروة الحيوانية من الماشية ومن الأغنام وتمتلك احتياطيا عظيما من الحديد، والرصاص وهي ثانية الدول الأوروبية بعد الاتحاد السوفيتي في إنتاج الرصاص ومعظمه يأتي من إقليم كوسوفو. وبعد تفكك يوغسلافيا أصبح لكل جمهورية إنتاجها الخاص بها، وهناك احتياطي كبير من الفحم، كما أنها غنية بالمساقط المائية لهذا تولد الطاقة الكهربائية، ولقد تطورت الصناعة بها في الآونة الأخيرة، فتوجد الصناعات المعدنية والكيميائية، والآلات الزراعية والسيارات.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصلهم الإسلام؟ 
من الآراء السائدة أن أول وصول للإسلام جاء مع الفتح العثماني، غير أن هذا الرأي ينطبق على وصول المسلمين بأعداد كبيرة، ولكن الوصول الفعلي سابق على غزو العثمانيين، فالإسلام وصل إلى بعض المناطق قبل الفتح العثماني بعدة قرون، وهناك آراء عديدة تفسر هذا، بعضها يرى أن الإسلام وصل إلى هذه البلاد بعد فتح صقلية، والبعض يرى أنه سابق على هذا. 
ومهما تعددت الآراء، فمن الواضح أن الإسلام وصل إلى هذه المنطقة قبل دخول العثمانيين، ولكن هذه الآراء ينقصها الدليل، وإن كانت بعض المصادر العربية القديمة أشارت إلى وصول الإسلام إلى المنطقة مبكرا، ولكن وصول المسلمين بأعداد كبيرة جاء مع الفتح العثماني، وانتشر الإسلام بعد هذا انتشارا واسعا، وهناك عامل هام ساعد على تهيئة الظروف لانتشار الدعوة الإسلامية في هذه المنطقة، وهو ظهور المذهب البوغوميلي، أو الكنيسة البشناقية، والتي عارضت المذهبين المسيحيين السائدين في المنطقة، المذهب الكاثوليكي والمذهب الأرثوذكسي. 
وكانت الكنيسة البشناقية أكثر اعتدالا في العبادة، بل رفضت الكثير مما جاء بالمذهبين، ورفضت تقديس البشر، والتعميد، كما رفضت مبدأ النزاع بين الروح والمادة، وطالبت بعودة المسيحية إلى أصولها القديمة، لهذا برز الصراع بينها وبين المذهبين السابقين، وهكذا كان البشناق مهيئين لقبول الإسلام. 
ودخل العثمانيون شبه جزيرة البلقان عندما فتحوا جنيبلو في سنة (754هـ - 1353م)، ثم هزموا التحالف النصراني في سنة (767هـ- 1365م) قرب أدرنة، وهزم التحالف مرة أخرى في سنة (773هـ -1371م)، وهكذا توغل الأتراك في شبه جزيرة البلقان حتى وصلوا إلى بلغراد في سنة (856 هـ - 1452م)، واشتدت حدة الصراع بين المذاهب المسيحية، وطلب البشناق العون من الأتراك، ففتح بلادهم السلطان العثماني محمد الفاتح في سنة (868هـ - 1463م)، وحسم الصراع بين المذاهب المسيحية، وعندما تعرف البشناق على مبادئ الإسلام اعتنقوا الدين زرافات ووحدانا. 
ولم ينقض قرن حتى اعتنق جميع البشناق الإسلام طواعية، وصاروا من أقوى أنصاره، وأخذوا في تشييد المدن ذات الطابع الإسلامي، ومن أهم هذه المدن سراييفو، أو "بشناق سراي"، وتقدم العثمانيون في فتح بلاد جديدة، وحسن إسلام البشناق، وعندما ضعفت الدولة العثمانية استولت النمسا على مناطق عديدة من المنطقة، وأخذت بعض المناطق تستقل مثل بلاد الجبل الأسود، وصربيا، واضطر العثمانيون للتخلي عن بلاد البشناق والهرسك في سنة (1295هـ - 1878م) لإمبراطورية النمسا والمجر. وهكذا دام الحكم العثماني في معظم مناطق يوغسلافيا أكثر من أربعة قرون.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أحوال المسلمين: 
تعرض المسلمون في عهد الحكم النمساوي لموجات قاسية من الاضطهاد، واضطر العديد منهم إلى الهجرة فرارًا بدينهم، وعندما ثار المسلمون ضد الحكم النمساوي انضم إليهم الأرثوذكس، ونجح المسلمون في الحصول على الحكم الذاتي في الأمور الدينية، وعندما ظهرت الدولة الصربية استبشر المسلمون للتخلص من الاستعمار النمساوي، ولكن غدر بهم الأرثوذكس بعد الاستقلال، وقد كان في مدينة بلغراد 270 مسجدًا، والعديد من المدارس الإسلامية وأكثر من 270 كتابًا، وبعد أن انحسر الحكم الإسلامي عن المدينة، قضي على المدارس الإسلامية، وهدمت المساجد لتقام مكانها الفنادق، والمسارح، وأقيم البرلمان، على أنقاض مسجد بتار وكان أجمل مساجد بلغراد، والمسجد الوحيد الذي بقي في بلغراد هو مسجد بيرقلي، ويعتبر أقدم مساجد بلغراد وبني في سنة (828 هـ - 1521م). 
 أحوال المسلمين بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية: 
سادت يوغسلافيا "سابقا" فترة من الاضطرابات في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية، وبعد أن استقرت الأحوال أخذ المسلمون يستردون كيانهم فأعيدت لهم بعض مساجدهم ومدارسهم، واعترفت الدولة بكيان المسلمين في سنة (1393هـ - 1973م)، وتكونت جمهورية إسلامية في بلاد البشناق والهرسك، ويشكل المسلمون أغلب سكان هذه الجمهورية، وأصبح للمسلمين حرية التعبد وإقامة المساجد وبناء المدارس، وشراء الكتب الإسلامية وكذلك نشرها، ولم تنقض مدة وجيزة على هذا الاستقلال حتى بدأت جمهورية صربيا تشن هجمات وحشية على الجمهوريات التي أعلنت استقلالها، ولا سيما جمهورية البوسنة والهرسك. وفي الحلقات الموالية دراسة مفصلة عن البوسنة والهرسك، إقليم كوسوفو، وكذلك عن إقليم سنجاق، وهي أهم مناطق تجمع المسلمين فيما كان يسمى بيوغسلافيا، ولقد مارست صربيا عمليات استئصال ديني للمسلمين في هذه المناطق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مناطق المسلمين: 
يتركز وجود المسلمين في المناطق التالية: 
1- جمهورية البشناق والهرسك، وجمهورية كرواتيا، وجمهورية سلوفينيا، وحيث المركز الرئيسي للهيئة الإسلامية العليا في مدينة سراييفو ويشرف على المسلمين في البوسنة والهرسك. 
2- في جمهورية صربيا وإقليم كوسوفو وإقليم فويفودينا، حيث المركز الرئيسي للهيئة الإسلامية العليا في مدينة برشتينا، ويشرف على المسلمين في هذه المناطق، يعاني المسلمون في إقليم كوسوفا العديد من تحديات الصرب للسلطات الحاكمة. 
3- في جمهورية مقدونيا، وحيث المركز الرئيسي للهيئة الإسلامية في مدينة سكوبي، ويشرف على المسلمين في الجمهورية. 
4- في جمهورية الجبل الأسود، وحيث المركز الرئيسي للهيئة الإسلامية في مدينة تيتوجراد ويشرف على المسلمين في منطقة الجبل الأسود. 
وجملة المسلمين في هذه المناطق أكثر من 6 ملايين، أي أن نسبتهم تزيد على ربع السكان، وقدر عدد المسلمين في سنة 1406هـ - 1986م بأكثر من 5 ملايين نسمة. 
تطور أعداد المسلمين: 
لقد تعرض المسلمون للاضطهاد في الفترة من سنة (1297هـ - 1879م)، فهاجر الكثير منهم إلى تركيا والبلدان الإسلامية، ذلك أنهم تعرضوا للاضطهاد والتحدي بعد خروج الحكم التركي وسيطرة النمسا، ولقد هجر النمساويون أعدادًا كبيرة من الكاثوليك إلى أراضي البشناق، وظهر التحدي للمسلمين والمسيحيين والأرثوذكس، فقل عدد المسلمين لأسباب عديدة منها الهجرة إلى الخارج، ومنها جلب الكاثوليك إلى أرضهم وزيادة عدد المسيحيين، ومنها اضطراب أحوال المسلمين في الفترة السابقة، ولنأخذ حالة المسلمين في جمهورية البشناق والهرسك كمثال لما حدث، فلقد كان عدد سكان هذه الولاية في سنة (1297هـ - 1879م) 1.153.000 نسمة، وكان عدد المسلمين 449.000 نسمة أي إن نسبتهم 38.9%، ووصل عدد السكان في سنة (1328هـ - 1910م) 1.848.000 نسمة، وكان عدد المسلمين 588.000 نسمة أي إن نسبتهم 32%، وفي سنة 1350هـ - 1931م وصلت نسبة المسلمين إلى 30.9% ثم تحسنت أحوال المسلمين بعد ذلك فوصلت في جمهورية البشناق والهرسك إلى 41.5% في سنة (1391هـ - 1971م) وفي إحصاء تم في أغسطس 1991م وصلت نسبة المسلمين في البوسنة إلى حوالي 50% من جملة السكان أي زادت نسبتهم عن ذي قبل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القوميات المسلمة: 
يشكل المسلمون البشناق أغلبية المسلمين في يوغسلافيا، وهم أفضل حالا من باقي الجماعات المسلمة، ثم المسلمون الألبان ويقترب عددهم من مليونين، وفي إحصاء سنة 1989م بلغ عددهم 1.8 مليون، ومعظمهم في إقليم كوسوفو حيث يشكلون حوالي 77% من سكانه، وحوالي نصف مليون ألباني في منطقة مقدونيا ويوشك إقليم كوسوفو على الانفجار نتيجة تحدي الصرب. حيث سلب هذا الإقليم من ألبانيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى، ثم يأتي ترتيب الأتراك، وقد قل عددهم بسبب هجرة العديد منهم إلى تركيا، ثم يأتي دور الغجر ويقترب عددهم من مائة ألف نسمة، ولكل قومية لغتها ومدارسها الإسلامية. 
 الهيئات الإسلامية: 
يوغسلافيا "سابقا" كانت دولة علمانية، وفي البلاد اتحاد إسلامي عام يرأسه كبير العلماء، ومقره في سراييفو وفي عواصم أربع جمهوريات مجالس للعلماء ينظمون شؤون المسلمين، ويبلغ عددهم 260 مجلسا فيوجد مجلس في سراييفو عاصمة جمهورية البشناق والهرسك، وفي سكوبي عاصمة جمهورية مقدونيا، وتيتوجراد عاصمة الجبل الأسود، وكذلك مجلس للعلماء في بريشتينا عاصمة إقليم كوسوفو، والمجالس الإسلامية الأخرى موزعة حسب البلديات، وفي العواصم الكبرى تسمى المجالس الإسلامية مشيخات. 
ولهذه الهيئات قوتها ونفوذها بين المسلمين، وتعترف الحكومة بهذا التنظيم، ولقد تكون حزب إسلامي في البوسنة والهرسك باسم الهيئة الديمقراطية، ويرأس هذا الحزب علي عزت بك، وهذا حدث هام في تاريخ المسلمين بعد أن دام مدة طويلة تحت الحكم الشيوعي، ولكن مما يؤسف له أن جمهورية البوسنة والهرسك مرت ولفترة طويلة بمحن لم يسبق لها نظير، حيث مارس الصرب عملية استئصال ديني للمسلمين في البوسنة والهرسك بل ومن معظم مناطق يوغسلافيا "سابقا ". 
توزيع المؤسسات الإسلامية: 
الطائفة الإسلامية بريشتينا، والطائفة الإسلامية في سراييفو، ومدرسة غازي خسروبيك في سراييفو، ومكتبة غازي خسروبيك في سراييفو، واتحاد الطلاب المسلمين في شرق أوروبا ستودنتسك ناسلجي ب/10 في لويليانا، ومجلس الجمعية الإسلامية في زغرب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المساجد: 
لقد تعرضت المساجد للهدم في فترة التحدي أيام حكم النمسا، وقبل الحرب العالمية الأولى وبعدها، لهذا قل عددها عن ذي قبل، أي في عهد حكم الأتراك، وبعد أن حصل المسلمون على اعتراف الدولة بدأ عدد المساجد يزداد فوصل إلى 2700 مسجد، واسترد المسلمون معظم المساجد التي سلبت منهم أيام الاضطهاد، وتنتشر المساجد في معظم المدن والقرى حيث تعيش الأقلية المسلمة، ففي إقليم سراييفو 1092 مسجدًا، وفي مشيخة بريشتينا 670 مسجدًا، وفي سكوبج 372 مسجدًا، وفي مشيخة تيتوجراد 76 مسجدًا، والباقي موزع في مناطق أخرى، ولقد نشطت حركة بناء المساجد في الآونة الأخيرة، وفي البلاد حوالي 1950 إمامًا للمساجد. ويقدر عدد المساجد حاليا بأكثر من 3000 مسجد ومصلى، وتقوم الجمعية الإسلامية اليوغسلافية ببناء حوالي 70 مسجدا سنويًّا، ولقد تجاوز عدد الأئمة ثلاثة آلاف، غير أن هذه المساجد لم تسلم من تدمير الصرب في حربهم ضد المسلمين. 
 التعليم الديني: 
يتعلم الطفل المسلم مبادئ الإسلام والقرآن الكريم في الكتاتيب، فحسب إحصاء 1391هـ كان بمدارس تحفيظ القرآن الكريم حوالي 120 ألف طفل، وكان بسراييفو 569 مدرسة ابتدائية (كتّابا)، وفي برشتينا 120 مدرسة ابتدائية إسلامية (كتابا)، وفي سكوبي مدرسة ابتدائية، وفي تيتوجراد مدرستان ابتدائيتان، ولقد طور المسلمون مناهج التعليم الابتدائي من حيث المناهج والمعلمين. 
وهناك عدد من المدارس المتوسطة والثانوية، فتوجد مدرسة ثانوية إسلامية في مدينة سراييفو (مدرسة خسروبك) وثانوية أخرى بمدينة برشتينا، كما توجد الكلية الإسلامية في سراييفو، وقد افتتحت في سنة 1397هـ، ووضعت مناهجها وفقا لنظم الكليات الإسلامية، كما افتتح بها قسم للمرأة المسلمة، ولقد ساهمت المملكة العربية السعودية في إقامة الكلية الإسلامية في سراييفو، وساهمت فيها رابطة العالم الإسلامي وبعض الدول الإسلامية، وهناك مكتبة الغازي خسروبك في سراييفو، وهي من أشهر المكتبات الإسلامية وتضم الآلاف من الكتب باللغة العربية وكذلك بالتركية، هذا إلى جانب العديد من المخطوطات ولقد ترجمت معاني القرآن الكريم منذ فترة بعيدة إلى بعض اللغات اليوغسلافية، وصدرت ترجمة حديثة للمعاني القرآنية وهي مترجمة عن اللغة العربية، أما الطبعات القديمة فترجمت عن اللغة التركية، وفي البلاد مدارس لإعداد الأئمة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المتطلبات: 
لقد نشط المسلمون في إقامة المؤسسات الإسلامية، وفي بناء المساجد والمدارس، لهذا تبرز المتطلبات في دعم هذه المؤسسات كتقديم المعونات المادية، ومساعدة الأقلية المسلمة في تأسيس تعليم جامعي إسلامي، خصوصا وقد بدأت الكلية الإسلامية في سراييفو تأخذ مكانها في مجال التعليم منذ خمس سنوات، وهذه فرصة نادرة، لهذا ينبغي دعم هذا الاتجاه، لتحصين الجيل الصاعد من أبناء المسلمين ضد موجات الإلحاد حتى يستعيد الإسلام وضعه الحقيقي بين المسلمين في المنطقة، ومن المتطلبات حاجة المسلمين إلى المدرسين باللغة العربية، دعم الدعاة والدعوة، كذلك الحاجة إلى الكتب والدوريات الإسلامية ودعم وتصحيح مناهج التعليم الإسلامي. 
الهيكل الإداري للطائفة الإسلامية: 
ينتظم الهيكل الإداري للمسلمين فيما يلي: 
1 - رئيس العلماء: هو الرئيس الديني الأعلى للطائفة المسلمة وينتخبه مجلس خاص مكون من: 
(أ) أعضاء المجلس الأعلى للطائفة المسلمة في يوغسلافيا " سابقا ". 
(ب) مديرو المدارس الدينية. 
(ج) رؤساء وأعضاء الهيئات الإسلامية. 
2 – الرئاسة الإسلامية العليا في يوغسلافيا " سابقا "، ويتكون من رئيس العلماء رئيسا، ورؤساء الرئاسات الدينة أعضاء، و6 أعضاء ينتخبهم المجلس الأعلى. 
3- المجلس الأعلى للطائفة الإسلامية يضم 35 عضوًا تنتخبهم مجالس الطائفة الإسلامية.
الحرب الأهلية في يوغسلافيا: 
لقد أصاب يوغسلافيا مثلما أصاب الكتلة الشيوعية من التفكك والانهيار، فاشتعلت حرب أهلية في يوغسلافيا في النصف الثاني من عام 1991م، فأعلنت جمهورية صربيا الحرب على جمهوريتي كرواتيا، وسلوفينيا، ونالت كرواتيا النصيب الأكبر من التدمير والخراب، مما أدى إلى تدخل هيئة الأمم المتحدة، ودول غرب أوروبا، وتأثر بهذه الحرب مسلمو كرواتيا وسلوفينيا. 
ولقد دفعت أحداث تسلط الصرب على الجمهوريات الأخرى في يوغسلافيا المسلمين في جمهورية البشناق والهرسك إلى توجيه نداء إلى العالم الإسلامي أكدوا فيه أنهم معرضون لخطر بالغ من جانب النزعات القومية التي تسود البلاد، وتمزقها، وجه هذا النداء الشيخ يعقوب سليموسكي زعيم المسلمين إلى وزراء خارجية العالم الإسلامي، وقال: في حالة اندلاع قتال واسع النطاق سيكون المسلمون معرضين لهجمات لا ترحم. ونتيجة هذه الأحداث دعا الحزب الإسلامي في البوسنة والهرسك إلى تأسيس جيش خاص بمسلمي يوغسلافيا، لا سيما وأن المسلمين في هذه الجمهورية ينظرون إلى الجيش الصربي المعسكر في بلادهم على أنه جيش احتلال، ودعا الحزب الإسلامي المسلمين في يوغسلافيا إلى الانضمام إلى هذا الجيش، وأيد تكوين هذا الجيش زعماء المسلمين اليوغسلاف، ويرون أن تكوين جيش إسلامي يحمي مسلمي يوغسلافيا أصبح أمرًا ضروريًّا، وتسير الأحداث في يوغسلافيا إلى الانهيار والتفكك، غير أنها تشير إلى ضرورة استقلال الجمهوريات اليوغسلافية. 
أما عن عمليات الاستئصال الديني للمسلمين والذي قام به الصرب في جمهورية البوسنة والهرسك، فقد خصصت الحلقة التالية لبيان هذه المأساة.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2373

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

17- إقـلـيم كـوسـوفــو:

نال إقليم كوسوفو حكما ذاتيا منذ سنة 1394 هـ - 1974م وفق الإصلاحات الدستورية التي تمت فيما كان يسمى "بيوغسلافيا"، فأصبح مقاطعة ذاتية الحكم ضمن اتحاد يوغسلافيا "سابقا"، ولكن جمهورية صربيا الوريث الوحيد للاتحاد اليوغسلافي " السابق " ألغت الحكم الذاتي لكوسوفو في سنة 1409 هـ - 1979م. وحلت حكومة كوسوفو، وألغت هيئة الرئاسة، وأغلقت إذاعة الإقليم، ووسائل الإعلام الأخرى، كما ألغت استخدام اللغة الألبانية، لغة أغلبية سكانه، وحلت محلها اللغة الصربية التي لا يجيدها سكان كوسوفو.
وجلبت الحكومة الصربية قواتها العسكرية من جمهوريتي مقدونيا، وكرواتيا وتمركزت هذه القوات في كوسوفو، لتحكم حصار الإقليم، ولتبطش بسكانه، وسيطر الصرب على كوسوفو بنظام بوليسي لا يحترم أبسط حقوق الإنسان، فشنوا حملات قتل وتعذيب، وهتك لأعراض النساء، وتنكيل بالسكان العزل، وتوالت الأحداث المخزية التي يندى لها جبين الإنسانية، فالإقليم معرض لبطش وتنكيل الصرب بعد الانتهاء من البوسنة والهرسك، لتبدأ عملية أخرى للاستئصال الديني.
فماذا نعرف عن كوسوفو؟
يوجد إقليم كوسوفو جنوب إقليم سنجاق الذي تسكنه أغلبية مسلمة، ترزح هي الأخرى تحت حكم الصرب، وتحيط صربيا بكوسوفو من الشرق، وتحده جمهورية الجبل الأسود شقيقة صربيا وشريكتها في البطش والتنكيل من الشمال الغربي، وتحد كوسوفو ألبانيا من الغرب، وفي جنوبه جمهورية مقدونيا إحدى الجمهوريات المنشقة عن يوغسلافيا " السابقة ".
تبلغ مساحة كوسوفو حوالي 10.900 كيلومتر مربع، ويزيد سكان الإقليم على 3 ملايين نسمة، أغلبهم من الألبان المسلمين "2.400.000 نسمة" أي يشكلون 80% من سكانه، وتتكون الأقلية الباقية من السكان من الصرب والأتراك والغجر، وعاصمة الإقليم بريشتينا، ومن مدنه برزرين، وداكوفيكا، وبيش، وكوسوفسكا، مترفسكا، وأروشفاك، وجينلان، وزور، ودجاس، ولبليان، وبدويفو وجانيفو.
وأرض كوسوفو جبلية في جملتها، يتوسطها سهل كوسوفو الخصيب، وتجري به أنهار من أهمها نهر بللى دوريم، ويصب في بحر الأدرياتيك، ونهر أبيار أحد روافد نهر مورافا، ومناخ الإقليم متطرف بارد في الشتاء، حار في الصيف، والوضع يختلف على المناطق الجبلية.
أحوال المسلمين في كوسوفو:
يشكل المسلمون في كوسوفو ( ألبان ) ثاني العناصر المسلمة في يوغسلافيا " السابقة " بعد البشناق سكان البوسنة والهرسك، وكان التعليم في الإقليم باللغة الألبانية قبل إلغاء الصرب نظام الحكم الذاتي للإقليم، فأصبح التعليم باللغة الصربية، التي لا يجيدها السكان، سمح الصرب للمسلمين بالتعليم حتى المرحلة الثانوية، وفرضوا شروطا قاسية على التعليم الجامعي حتى أصبح قاصرا على أبناء الصرب، وبالإقليم عناصر أخرى مسلمة.
ويشغل الصرب المناصب الهامة في كوسوفو، فيتمتعون بالوظائف القيادية، في كل مجالات الحياة، ويسكنون أرقى الأحياء في مدن كوسوفو، بينما يشتغل المسلمون بالوظائف الشاقة في المناجم، والخدمات، وتتدنى دخولهم حتى درجة " الكفاف " ويعيشون بعيدا عن أحياء الصرب الراقية في بيوت متواضعة أقرب إلى الأكواخ، "هذا التناقض الغريب" !! علما بأن الألبان استوطنوا الإقليم قبل مجيء الصرب إلى البلقان، ولكنهم يعيشون في متاهات التخلف في أرضهم الغنية بالثروات المعدنية، فالإقليم ينتج 45 % من الزنك والرصاص من إنتاج يوغسلافيا " السابقة " وإلى جانب هذا فالإقليم غني بأراضيه الزراعية، التي تنتج القمح والشعير، والذرة، والكروم، والحمضيات، كما أنه غني بثروته الرعوية والغابية، ويتوافر به العديد من مصادر الرزق.
ويهيمن الصرب على الصناعة ففيه صناعة استخلاص المعادن وصناعات الأسمدة، والكبريت، وقطع غيار السيارات، والمنسوجات والصناعات الخشبية، ورغم كثرة موارد الرزق يعيش المسلمون في أدنى درجات التخلف، فحرمهم الصرب من أرزاق إقليمهم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

دخول الإسلام إلى كوسوفو:
عرف أهل كوسوفو الإسلام قبل مجيء الأتراك إلى المنطقة في سنة 792هـ - 1389م، وازداد انتشار الإسلام في إقليم كوسوفو بل وفي البلقان عامة عندما سيطر الأتراك على حكم المنطقة، وخضع الإقليم وكل البلقان لحكم الأتراك، الذي امتد من سنة 792 هـ - 1389م حتى انهيار حكم الأتراك في البلقان في أعقاب سنة 1912م، وانتزع إقليم كوسوفو من ألبانيا، وخضع لحكم الصرب وعندما احتلت ألمانيا وإيطاليا معظم منطقة البلقان، في الحرب العالمية الثانية، اشترك المسلمون في كوسوفو في الكفاح ضد قوات المحور، وتكونت جمهورية يوغسلافيا " السابقة " في سنة 1363 هـ - 1943م، وضع إقليم كوسوفو تحت سيطرة الصرب، وتسلط الشيوعيون من الصرب على كوسوفو، ونال سكان الإقليم الكثير من البطش، والاستعباد، والقتل، مما دفع الكثير من سكانه على الهجرة.
وقام سكان كوسوفو بالعديد من الثورات مطالبين بحقوقهم المسلوبة فكانت تبطش بهم قوات الصرب، وأمام إصرارهم على المطالبة بحقوقهم المشروعة، منح الإقليم حكم ذاتيا في سنة 1394 هـ - 1974م، ولكن كان الحكم الذاتي منقوصا نتيجة وضعهم تحت إشراف جمهورية صربيا، التي أمعنت في قتل المسلمين بكوسوفو.
 تصعيد الأحداث:
أمام تسلط الصرب وبطشهم بالمسلمين في كوسوفو، وتماديهم في القتل والتعذيب، ثار سكان الإقليم في سنة 1401 هـ - 1981م حيث تظاهر الطلاب مطالبين باستقلال الإقليم، ووضع نهاية لتسلط الصرب، فكان رد الصرب، البطش بالأبرياء، فأمعنوا في القتل والاعتقال، وزجوا بالآلاف في السجون، وألغوا الحكم الذاتي السابق.
ولم يستكن المسلمون لاستعباد الصرب، فعاودا ثورتهم في سنة 1409 هـ - 1989م وكان رد الصرب جلب جيوشهم من مقدونيا وكرواتيا للبطش بالمسلمين في كوسوفو.
الاستئصال الديني:
اشتد ضغط الصرب على مسلمي كوسوفو لإجبارهم على الهجرة، وشجعوا هجرة الصرب وسكان الجبل الأسود على استيطان كوسوفو، وزرعوا هذه العناصر في أهم مناطق الإقليم، الصناعية، والزراعية، وفصل الصرب 100 ألف عامل من المسلمين، وجلبوا فرق القتل والتنكيل للاستئصال الديني، والمستتر خلف العنصرية العرقية، فمشكلة كوسوفو ثمرة حقد دفين ضد المسلمين، والطمع في ثروات الإقليم، ويعود الحقد على المسلمين الألبان إلى أكثر من ستة قرون مضت، إلى معركة كوسوفو سنة 792هـ - 1389م عندما هزم الأتراك أسطورة "لازار" ملك الصرب، ومنذ متى كان النصر في الحروب ذنبًا يورث؟! وحتى لو كان هذا في شريعة الصرب، فما ذنب الألبان؟ وهم العنصر الذي استوطن كوسوفو قبل مجيء الصرب والأتراك بعدة قرون.
فماذا يخبئ الصرب في جعبتهم المدججة بالسلاح، والنزعة الشريرة للقتل والتنكيل، وهتك أعراض المسلمات؟! ماذا يخبئون؟!... إن ما يحدث في البوسنة والهرسك على مسمع من هيئة الأمم، بمنظماتها وهيئاتها الدولية، وما يجري من أحداث يندى لها جبين البشرية شاهد عيان، فالمتتبع لأحداث البوسنة والهرسك يرى أن حظ كوسوفو لن يقل عن حظ شقيقته البوسنة والهرسك، فالهدف واضح هو الاستئصال الديني لمسلمي كوسوفو.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2374

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

18-  إقــلـيم ســـنـجـــاق:

كان هذا الإقليم يتمتع باستقلال إداري حتى قيام الحرب البلقانية في سنة 1912م. وقد وضعت حدوده في مؤتمر برلين, ومعاهدة القسطنطينية, ويحد سنجاق من الشرق والشمال جمهورية صربيا, وتحده من الشمال الغربي جمهورية البوسنة والهرسك, ومن الغرب جمهورية الجبل الأسود, ومن الجنوب إقليم كوسوفو.
وتبلغ مساحة إقليم سنجاق حوالي 8687 كيلومترا مربعا, وسكانه حوالي نصف مليون نسمة, وعاصمة الإقليم نوفي بازار, ويشكل المسلمون أغلبية سكانه (57%) والباقي من الصرب ومن سكان الجبل الأسود, وهذه النسبة أقل من الحقيقة, فالسلطات الصربية هي التي وضعت هذا الإحصاء, وجملته 444 ألف نسمة منهم 253 ألف نسمة من المسلمين, و187 ألفا من الصرب والمنتنجريين (سكان الجبل الأسود).
 أهم مدن الإقليم:
نوفي بازار العاصمة, سينيكاوتوتين, وبريبوليه, وبيريبوي، ونوفاواروش, ورجاي, وبلاو .. ولقد تم تقسيم إقليم سنجاق بين جمهورية الصرب والجبل الأسود في سنة 1876م، بموجب معاهدة البندقية في إيطاليا, وتم تصحيح هذا الوضع أي الحفاظ على كيان الإقليم في اتفاق القسطنطينية في 21 أبريل سنة 1879م, ونصت المعاهدة على أن سنجاق إقليم مستقل داخل الدولة العثمانية, ولكن أعيد تقسيمه مرة أخرى بين صربيا والجبل الأسود في اتفاق بلغراد سنة 1913م, وجدير بالذكر أن البوسنيين والسنجاقيين ينتمون إلى أصل عرقي واحد وهو (البشناق) وقام الصرب بعزلهم, وضم إقليم سنجاق إلى جمهورية الصرب بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية, وجرد الصرب السنجاقيين من حقوقهم الدينية والإنسانية والقومية, ولقد رفض المسلمون في الإقليم مشروع تكوين يوغسلافيا الجديدة, ولذا يتوقع المسلمون شن حملات إبادة جماعية من جانب الصرب, ويشكل المسلمون حوالي 70% من سكان الإقليم.
 الهيئات الإسلامية:
توجد عدة هيئات إسلامية بالإقليم هي: الحزب الإسلامي ويرأسه الدكتور سليمان أوغليانين, وجمعية الشباب المسلمين, ويرأسها عمروفيتش, وجمعية النهضة الثقافية الإسلامية, ويرأسها تنديرفيتش, وجمعية "مرحمت" الخيرية الإسلامية ويرأسها قوزيه موريتش.
 البطش بمسلمي سنجاق:
يحاول سكان إقليم سنجاق نيل حقوقهم, واسترداد كيانهم الإسلامي, وحقوقهم السياسية والثقافية التي سلبها الصرب, وقابلت السلطات الصربية هذه المطالب العادلة بالبطش, والتنكيل بالأبرياء, وصبت على السنجاقيين صنوفا من العذاب, والقتل الجماعي, مما دفع الكثير منهم إلى الهجرة الإجبارية فرارا من المذابح الوحشية ولقد كرر هذا البطش عدة مرات, فبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية قتل الصربيون والمنتنجريون عشرات الآلاف من مسلمي سنجاق, والآن يهدد الصربيون بالإبادة الجماعية لهم, ولقد أصيب المسلمون في الإقليم بالتخلف نتيجة حرمانهم من كثير من الحقوق المدنية, وحرمانهم من الوظائف الحكومية, ونقل الصرب قوات من الجيش الصربي إلى الإقليم, ولقد فر من الإقليم 62 ألف مسلم من المسنين والنساء والأطفال.
 متطلبات:
الإقليم في حاجة إلى معونات مادية وتعليمية, وطبية, فيحتاج إلى ثلاث مدارس إسلامية, وجامعة إسلامية, و20 مسجدًا, ومستوصفا إسلاميًّا, كما يحتاج إلى ضغط عالمي على الصرب لمنح الإقليم حكمًا ذاتيًّا. 
المتطلبات منقولة في عام 1413هـ عن الدكتور سليمان أوغلياتين رئيس الحزب الإسلامي بإقليم سنجاق.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2375

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

19- الأقلية المسلمة في أيرلندا:

إحدى دول غرب أوروبا، كانت تتبع المملكة المتحدة واستقلت عنها في سنة 1920م، قدر سكانها في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م بحوالي 3.6 ملايين نسمة، 95% منهم يدين بالكاثوليكية، 5% منهم (بروتستانت)، تبلغ مساحتها حوالي 70.283 كم2، وعاصمتها دبلن وسكانها حوالي مليون نسمة، ومن مدنها كورك، وليمريك.
الموقع:
في المحيط الأطلنطي في غربي أوروبا، وإلى الغرب من المملكة المتحدة، حيث تبعد عنها حوالي 80 كم، يحدها من الشرق البحر الأيرلندي، ويفصل بينها وبين بريطانيا، والقسم الشمالي من الجزيرة الأيرلندية يتبع المملكة المتحدة ويعرف باسم أيرلندا الشمالية، وهو مجال خلاف بين المملكة المتحدة وأيرلندا، وتوجد أيرلندا بين دائرتي عرض 51 ْ شمالا و54 ْ شمالا، وبين خطي طول 6 ْ، 10 ْ غربًا. 
الأرض والمناخ: 
تشغل أرض أيرلندا حوالي 4/3 الجزيرة الأيرلندية، ويغلب عليها المظهر المستوي، وتتناثر المرتفعات في القسم الشرقي والجنوبي من أيرلندا، أما القسم الأوسط والغربي فتنبسط أرضه، وتبلغ أقصى انخفاضها من الوسط حيث تنتشر بعض البحيرات، ومناخ أيرلندا يمثل نموذجا لمناخ غربي أوروبا، بارد في الشتاء وتصل الحرارة إلى درجة التجمد في بقاع كثيرة من أيرلندا، وتتساقط الثلوج والأمطار غزيرة وتسقط معظم شهور السنة، أما الصيف فمعتدل وتسقط به الأمطار.
السكان والنشاط البشري: 
قدر سكان أيرلندا في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م بحوالي 3.6 ملايين نسمة، ترتفع كثافتهم في الشرق والجنوب، وحوالي ثلث السكان في منطقة العاصمة، والنشاط البشري يتمثل في الزراعة والرعي، والتعدين، والأخشاب، وبعض الصناعات الخفيفة، وأهم الغلات الزراعية القمح، والشعير، والشوفان، والبنجر، والثروة الحيوانية تتكون من الأبقار (7 ملايين رأس)، والأغنام (4 ملايين رأس)، وتنتج الفحم والغاز الطبيعي، والرصاص، والزنك، والفضة. 
المسلمون في أيرلندا: 
وصل الإسلام إلى أيرلندا حديثًا، وذلك نتيجة وصول بعض المسلمين إليها، فلقد نشط هذا الوصول منذ سنة 1370هـ - 1950م، ويتكون المسلمون في أيرلندا من الطلاب القادمين للدراسة، ومن المسلمين المهاجرين بقصد العمل، وهؤلاء من الهند، والباكستان، وماليزيا، وبعض الأقطار العربية، ومعظم المسلمين يعملون بالتجارة، والخدمات، وهناك عدد من الأطباء المسلمين، وقدر عدد المسلمين في أيرلندا بأكثر من 6000 نسمة، ويتركز المسلمون في دبلن، وهناك عدد آخر في مدن كوك وبالي وهوتيس، ويكل. 
الهيئات الإسلامية:
تأسست أول جمعية إسلامية في أيرلندا في سنة 1379هـ - 1959م، وهي المؤسسة الإسلامية، وتشرف على أحوال المسلمين في البلاد، كما تدير المركز الإسلامي الذي تأسس في سنة 1359هـ - 1959م، وقام بهذا عدد من الطلاب المسلمين، ومهمة المركز الإسلامي الإشراف على جامع دبلن، والإشراف على التعليم الإسلامي، والرعاية الاجتماعية للمسلمين، وبالمركز مدرسة ومكتبة، وسوق تجاري تباع فية الأغذية الحلال، ويقيم المركز دورات لتعليم اللغة العربية، وتم افتتاح المدرسة الإسلامية في 6/9/1990م، وفي أيرلندا 4 مساجد، ويشرف على المركز الإسلامي الأخ يحيى حسين، وتستخدم المدرسة الإسلامية المنهج الأيرلندي والدراسات الإسلامية، وتسهم الحكومه الأيرلندية بحوالي 80% من مصروفاتها، وتم الاعتراف رسميا بها في 20/7/1990م، وللمركز الإسلامي أوقاف تشارك في نفقاته، وتم الانتقال إلى المبنى الجديد للمركز في سنة 1403هـ - 1983م. 
التحديات: 
أبرزها مشكلة تمويل العمل الإسلامي، وتحديات الطوائف الضالة.
المطالب أهمها:
1- الدعم المالي للمركز الإسلامي.
2- الحاجة إلى منهج إسلامي في التعليم.
3- تنشيط الدعوة الإسلامية بعدد من الدعاة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

20- الأقلية المسلمة في بلجيكا:

إحدى دول غربي أوروبا، خضعت فترة لحكم إسبانيا، وحكمتها النمسا، ثم خضعت لفرنسا في عهد نابليون بونابرت، وتكونت بها مملكة ضمت إليها هولندا، وذلك في سنة (1231هـ - 1815م) وبعد خمسة عشر عاما انفصلت بلجيكا وتكونت منها مملكة مستقلة، وغزاها الألمان في الحرب العالمية الأولى، وعاد لها استقلالها بعدها، ثم غزتها ألمانيا مرة أخرى في الحرب العالمية الثانية، وبلجيكا إحدى دول السوق الأوروبية المشتركة، وإحدى الدول الثلاث المؤسسة للبنلوكس (Benelux) هذه المنظمة التي تتكون من بلجيكا وهولندا ولكسمبورج.
وتبلغ مساحة بلجيكا (30.519 كم2)، وسكانها في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م (10.224.300) نسمة، والعاصمة (بروكسل)، وسكانها أكثر من مليون نسمة، ومن المدن الهامة (أنفرس)، و(لييج) و(شارلوروا)، و(جنت)، وتحد هولندا بلجيكا من الشمال، وفرنسا من الجنوب، ولكسمبورج من الجنوب الشرقي، وألمانيا الغربية من الشرق، وبحر الشمال من الغرب.
الأرض:
بلجيكا دولة صغيرة المساحة، وتغلب عليها المظاهر السهلية، ولقد اقتطع السكان قسما من البحر وذلك في توسعهم الزراعي على حساب السواحل، وتنقسم أرضها إلى سهل الفلاندر ويشغل القسم الشمالي الغربي من البلاد، ويمتد نطاق مستنقعي بينه وبين البحر، وهذا السهل يمثل مجال  التوسع على حساب البحر، ويليه سهل كامبين وهو رملي حصوي، استصلحت تربته أخيرا، ثم السهل الأوسط، وهو سلسلة من الهضاب المنخفضة، وتشقه مجموعة من روافد نهر الشيلد، وبهذا السهل أغنى أراضي بلجيكا الزراعية، وأكثرها سكانا، وتشمل أرض بلجيكا هضبة (الآردن) وهي مجموعتان من الهضاب، تفصل بينهما منطقة تتمثل في منخفض "فامين" ومن المناطق البلجيكية وادي "السامواز" ويشتهر بوجود الفحم، ويعيش في هذا الوادي ربع سكان بلجيكا.
المناخ: 
مناخ معتدل ينتمي إلى غربي أوروبا، وهو بحري معتدل بصفة عامة فالشتاء بارد والصيف معتدل، ويختلف عنه مناخ هضبة الآردن حيث يسود الطراز القاري، فالشتاء قارس البرودة، وتتساقط علية الثلوج، وتنهمر الأمطار بغزارة على النطاق الساحلي، ومعظمها شتوي، وتسود الغابات على المرتفعات خصوصا على هضبة الآردن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السكان:
يتكون سكان بلجيكا من عنصرين، الوالون ويعيشون في جنوب بلجيكا ويتكلمون الفرنسية، والعنصر الثاني الفلمنك ويتحدثون لغة شبيهة بالهولندية وتعرف بالفلمنكية، وهؤلاء يعيشون في النطاق الشمالي من بلجيكا، لذا ففي الدولة لغتان معترف بهما، وهناك أقلية ألمانية في الشرق، وسكان بلجيكا الآن حوالي عشرة ملايين وربع مليون، وهي من أكثر مناطق أوروبا ازدحاما، وتزداد الكثافة في وسط بلجيكا، وفي شمالها. 
 النشاط البشري:
بلجيكا إحدى الدول الصناعية الهامة في أوروبا، ولديها كميات ضخمة من الفحم في منطقة وادي "السامبر – ماز" وتمتد حقول الفحم إلى فرنسا، وبهذا النطاق أعظم إقليم صناعي في بلجيكا، فيه صناعة الحديد والزجاج والزنك والكيميائيات، وفي هذا الإقليم ربع سكان بلجيكا وعدد من الأيدي العاملة المهاجرة من العالم الإسلامي، وتنتشر الصناعة أيضا في السهل الأوسط، والصناعات القائمة على المنتجات الحيوانية، وصناعة المنسوجات والملابس تنتشر هذه الصناعات في سهل الفلاندر والسهل الأوسط، أما الزراعة فتنتشر في السهول البلجيكية لا سيما في السهل الأوسط حيث أغنى أراضي بلجيكا الزراعية، وفي سهل الفلاندر، وفي هضبة الآردن، والحاصلات تتكون من القمح والشعير والشوفان والجودار والكتان، والبنجر السكري والأعلاف، وتربى الحيوانات في مناطق الزراعة وكذلك في منطقة هضبة الآردن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى بلجيكا:
وصلها الإسلام عن طريق الهجرة، حيث هاجرت إليها الأيدي العاملة المسلمة بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، وكانت الهجرة الأولى من الألبانيين، ثم تلا ذلك هجرة العمال الأتراك والمغاربة، وكان عدد المسلمين في بلجيكا في سنة (1371هـ - 1951م) ثمانية آلاف مسلم، وصل عددهم في سنة (1388هـ - 1969م) إلى (80.000) أي تضاعف عشر مرات، وفي سنة (1393هـ - 1973م) وصل عدد المسلمين في بلجيكا إلى مائة وأربعين ألف مسلم، يضاف إلى هذا العدد بضعة آلاف من المسلمين من أصل بلجيكي وعدد آخر من الطلاب المسلمين الذين يدرسون بالجامعات البلجيكية، ويزيد عدد المسلمين الآن على 300 ألف مسلم، أي حوالي النصف من جملة سكان عاصمة بلجيكا، ويتكون المسلمون في بلجيكا من العناصر المغربية، وكان عددهم في سنة ألف وثلاثمائة وتسعين هجرية مائة ألف مسلم، ثم الأتراك وكان عددهم في نفس السنة خمسة وعشرين ألفا، ووصل عددهم في الآونة الأخيرة إلى 59.200 نسمة، وكان عدد الألبان عشرة آلاف، وهناك خمسة آلاف أخرى من عناصر مختلفة، وبضعة آلاف من البلجيكيين المسلمين، ولقد زاد عدد الأقلية المسلمة في بلجيكا في السنوات الأخيرة زيادة ملموسة، واعترفت الحكومة البلجيكية بالإسلام كدين رسمي بها في سنة (1394هـ - 1974م)، وصدقت الحكومة البلجيكية في سنة (1395هـ - 1975م) على إدخال دروس التربية الإسلامية ضمن البرامج المدرسية لأبناء المسلمين، وأحيلت جميع أمور ممارسة التعليم الإسلامي في بلجيكا إلي إدارة المركز الإسلامي في بروكسل على أن تقوم الحكومة البلجيكية بدفع نفقات المعلمين، وهذا أعطى المسلمين حق تعليم الدين الإسلامي بالمدارس البلجيكية، وحق إنشاء مدارس إسلامية بصورة رسمية للأقلية المسلمة، ولكن للأسف لم تستغل هذه الفرصة لنقص المناهج والكتب والمدرسين المسلمين.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مناطق المسلمين:
ينتشر المسلمون في بلجيكا في المدن الرئيسية، وفي مناطق الصناعة فيوجدون في بروكسل وفي أنفرس، وفي جوس، وشارلوروا، ومدينة شاريك ولييج، والإسلام يعتبر الدين الثاني في بلجيكا حاليا، فلقد زاد عدد المسلمين 300 ألف نسمة، منهم 100 ألف مغربي، و12 ألف جزائري و90 ألف تركي، وهناك عدد  من المسلمين البلجيك.
المنظمات الإسلامية:
كانت أولى محاولات تنظيم المسلمين في سنة (1381هـ - 1961م)، وذلك حينما بذلت نخبة من الشباب المسلم محاولة لجمع صفوف الأقلية المسلمة، فكانوا يجتمعون في الأعياد والمناسبات الدينية، ثم تكون المجلس الإسلامي في سنة (1383هـ - 1963م) وكان هدفه تأسيس مسجد جامع في بروكسل ومركز ثقافي إسلامي ومقبرة للمسلمين، والعمل على اعتراف الحكومة البلجيكية بالإسلام، واعترفت الحكومة البلجيكية بالمجلس الإسلامي في بروكسل سنة (1388هـ - 1968م) وتشكلت للمجلس لجنة تنفيذية ضمت بعض الأعضاء من السفراء المسلمين وأعضاء عن الجالية المسلمة ببلجيكا، وفي مدينة لييج مركز إسلامي، وهناك عدد آخر من الهيئات الإسلامية الاجتماعية وفي 22/8/1409هـ اغتيل إمام ومدير المركز الإسلامي ومدير مكتب رابطة العالم الإسلامي في بروكسل الشيخ عبد الله الأهدل، وسكرتير مكتب الرابطة الشيخ سالم البحري. 
ولقد تشكلت في بلجيكا الرابطة الإسلامية، والاتحاد الأوروبي للشبان المسلمين، وهناك جمعية الهداية الإسلامية، وجمعية الحوار الإسلامي. 
المساجد:
يوجد في بلجيكا أكثر من 230 مسجدا منها سبعة مساجد في منطقة ليمبورج، وأربعة مساجد في بروكسل، وثلاثة مساجد في أنفرس، ومسجدان في سان جوس، ومسجد واحد في لييج، ومسجد في مدينة شارلوروا، وآخر في شاربيك، ومسجد في مولبيك، ومسجد في مدينة جنت، وهناك العديد من المساجد في المدن الأخرى، ومقبرتان إسلاميتان في لييج وشارلوروا، وللمركز الإسلامي في بروكسل نشاط ملحوظ في وسط الجالية الإسلامية، فله لجان ثقافية ولجان للشباب المسلم ولجنة للرياضة ولجنة مالية، ويصدر نشرة شهرية تدعى "رسالة المسجد" وتقوم لجنة الدعوة بإعطاء دروس لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم وشرح قواعد الإسلام لأطفال المسلمين، وتعقد دروس للكبار في أيام العطلة الأسبوعية، وهناك مشروع لإنشاء مدارس رسمية إسلامية لا سيما بعد اعتراف بلجيكا بالإسلام كدين رسمي في بلادها.
المجلس القاري للمساجد:
ووفقا لتوصيات المجلس الأعلى العالمي للمساجد في دورته السادسة التي عقدت بمكة في ربيع سنة (1401هـ) أوصى باعتماد تشكيل المجلس القاري للمساجد في أوروبا ومقره في مدينة بروكسل عاصمة بلجيكا، ولقد عقد هذا المجلس اجتماعا سابقا في صفر من سنة (1401هـ - 1980م) حضره مندوبون عن الأقليات المسلمة عن المراكز الإسلامية في معظم دول غرب أوروبا.
واتخذ عدة توصيات بخصوص المساجد بالدول الأوروبية وتشييد المدارس الإسلامية، وتدعيم الدعوة بغربي أوروبا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المركز الإسلامي في بروكسل:  
أقيم المركز الإسلامي الحديث كأمنية طالما راودت آمال الجالية الإسلامية ببلجيكا، أقيم في الحديقة الخمسينية في قلب بروكسل، وعلى مقربة من مباني المقر العام للسوق الأوروبية المشتركة والوزارات البلجيكية، حيث أقيم في موضع متحف جناح القاهرة، ولقد تسلم المكان الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود - يرحمه الله - وذلك عقب زيارته لبلجيكا في سنة (1387هـ - 1967م) وبدأ العمل في إقامة هذا الصرح الإسلامي في شوال سنة 1395هـ واستغرق البناء عامين، وافتتحه رسميا جلالة الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود - يرحمه الله - في سنة 1398هـ وحضر الافتتاح الملك بودوان ملك بلجيكا.
مبنى المركز الإسلامي:
يتكون المبنى من أربعة طوابق، وهي الطابق الأرضي، وبه مدرسة إسلامية، وقاعات للاجتماعات والمناسبات الاجتماعية، وقاعة أخرى للسيدات ومسجد صغير، ثم الطابق السفلي، ويشمل حمامات الوضوء، ثم الطابق الأول ويضم مكاتب الإدارة للدراسات الإسلامية، ومختبرا لتعليم اللغات بأحدث الطرق السمعية والبصرية، ويضم مكتبة إسلامية بها أكثر من أربعين ألف مجلد، والطابق الثاني به المسجد الجامع، ويتسع لأكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مصل، وزينت جدرانه بزخارف إسلامية، وفرشت أرضه بالسجاد الإيراني، وألحق بالمسجد مصلى للسيدات، وهناك الجناح السكني وهو ملحق بالمبنى، وخصص لسكن إمام المسجد، والمسجد من أبدع المساجد الإسلامية بأوروبا. 
أما المدرسة الإسلامية بالمركز الإسلامي فتضم 500 طالب ويعمل بها 15 مدرسا من جنسيات مختلفة، فمنهم التونسيون، والمصريون، والأتراك، والألبان، وبجوار مبنى المركز الإسلامي مبنى آخر أهداه ملك بلجيكا إلى الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود - يرحمه الله - ليكون متحفا إسلاميا، ولقد أسهمت في مشروع المركز الإسلامي في بروكسل إلى جانب المملكة العربية السعودية عدة دول إسلامية.
التحديات:
من أبرزها:
1- ضياع الجيل الثاني الذي ولد في بلجيكا نتيجة الزواج المختلط، فلقد تم زواج مختلط (1375) مسلما في 4 سنوات (1971 – 1975م).
2- ارتفاع نسبة الطلاق بين حالات الزواج المختلط وكثرة مشاكل الأولاد وضياعهم.
3- الجهل بالإسلام. 
4- كثرة الخلافات بين الجمعيات العرقية. 
5- الحاجة إلى وضع منهج تعليمي إسلامي.
متطلبات:
1- الحاجة إلى عمل جاد وحازم في سبيل الدعوة الإسلامية. 
2- دعم عربي إسلامي. 
3- الحاجة إلى دعاة. 
4- ترجمة بعض الكتب الإسلامية الهامة. 
5- وضع منهج مدرسي إسلامي مع الأخذ بالمنهج التعليمي البلجيكي.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2391

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

21-  الأقلية المسلمة في هولندا:

تعرف باسم الأراضي المنخفضة، ويسمى أهلها «بالدتش»، دولة صغيرة المساحة في شمال غربي أوروبا، برزت قوتها البحرية في القرن الحادي عشر الهجري، "السابع عشر الميلادي" فاحتلت مناطق تفوق مساحتها عدة مرات، منها أندونسيا ومناطق من أفريقيا، ومن جزر الهند الغربية، وأمريكا الجنوبية، وظهرت كمملكة في سنة (1231هـ - 1815م)، احتلتها ألمانيا في أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، وعاد لها استقلالها في نهايتها. 
الموقع:
 تبلغ مساحة هولندا (40.844 كم2)، وتنقسم إلى 11 مقاطعة، وسكانها حوالي (14.759.000) نسمة والعاصمة أمستردام وسكانها أكثر من مليون نسمة، تحدها ألمانيا الغربية من الشرق، وبلجيكا من الجنوب، وبحر الشمال من الغرب والشمال، وتقع هولندا بين دائرتي عرض 51 ْ شمالا، و54 ْ شمالا.
 الأرض:
تشغل أرضها القسم الغربي من السهل الأوروبي الشمالي حيث دلتاوات أنهار الرين، والميز، والشيلد، وتتكون الأرض من سهول منبسطة، ولقد استقطع الهولنديون قسما من الأراضي الساحلية على حساب البحر، وذلك بإقامة السدود والحواجز، وحولت إلى أراض زراعية، وحوالي خمس مساحة هولندا يتكون من الماء في شكل بحيرات وقنوات، وحوالي نصف أرضها أقل من مستوى سطح البحر، وهذا القسم محمي بالسدود، وقد أنجزت عدة مشروعات لتجفيف المستنقعات والبحيرات المكتسبة من البحر، وهناك مشروع عملاق وهو مشروع الدلتا.
والقسم المرتفع من أرض هولندا يتمثل في جنوب مقاطعة ليمبورج في أقصى الجنوب الشرقي، وأعلى جزء بها يصل إلى (305) أمتار.
المناخ:
وينتمي مناخ هولندا إلى طراز غربي أوروبا، وليس هناك اختلافات واضحة في مناخها بسبب صغر مساحتها وانبساط أرضها، والشتاء بارد ويتساقط الثلج خلال ثلاثين يوما في فصل الشتاء، والرياح الغربية هي السائدة، والصيف معتدل والمطر شتوي وصيفي، ويزداد في الصيف، ولقد قل النبات الطبيعي في معظم الأراضي الهولندية، وذلك بسبب التوسع الزراعي ولكن لا تزال توجد جزر من الغابات في النطاق الجنوبي والشرقي.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السكان:
هولندا من أكثر مناطق غربي أوروبا ازدحاما بالسكان، بل من أكثف مناطق العالم، والهولنديون من أكثر شعوب غربي أوروبا تناسلا وحوالي نصف سكان هولندا يعيشون في الولايتين الغربيتين، هولندا الشمالية وهولندا الجنوبية، وبهما المدن الهامة أمستردام، وروتردام، ولاهاي، وألترخت، ويسمى بنطاق الرانستاد وهاجر عدد كبير من سكان هولندا إلى العالم الجديد، ولقد هاجرت إليها أعداد كبيرة من الأيدي العاملة من الخارج في الآونة الأخيرة من البلدان الإسلامية.
 النشاط البشري:
هولندا بلد زراعي صناعي، فحوالي سبعين في المائة من أرضها استغلت في الزراعة والرعي نظرا لاستخدام الآلات فلا يعمل في الزراعة غير 6% من القوى العاملة بهولندا، والحاصلات تتمثل في البطاطس والجودار والشوفان والقمح والشعير وبنجر السكر، والخضر والعنب ولها شهرة عالمية في إنتاج الزهور، ولقد انتشرت بهولندا مزارع البيوت الزجاجية، وللثروة الحيوانية قيمتها في الاقتصاد الهولندي، ولها شهرتها العالمية في إنتاج اللحوم والألبان بكميات تفوق حاجتها وتصدر، ولصيد الأسماك وتعبئتها نفس القيمة وخصوصا الأسماك النادرة كالرنجة والتونة، وهولندا فقيرة في الموارد المعدنية ومواد الطاقة، وتوجد بها كميات من النفط والغاز الطبيعي ولا تكفي حاجتها، وبرغم هذا تحولت إلى دولة صناعية هامة، ومن أشهر الصناعات صناعة المنسوجات الصوفية والقطنية والصناعات الغذائية، وتعليب وحفظ الأسماك، ومن الصناعات الثقيلة بناء السفن، والآلات الميكانيكية والهندسية، والصناعات البتروكيميائية والآلات الكهربائية والإلكترونيات.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كيف وصل الإسلام إلى هولندا?
وصلها الإسلام عن طريق الهجرة، فقبل الحرب العالمية الثانية هاجر إلى هولندا عدد من المسلمين من المستعمرات الهولندية من إندونيسيا وسورينام، وكان عدد المسلمين بهولندا في سنة (1370هـ - 1950م) حوالي خمسة آلاف مسلم، ثم زادت هجرة الأيدي العاملة من الأقطار الإسلامية، فأصبح عدد المسلمين في هولندا في سنة (1399هـ - 1979م) 260 ألف مسلم. من بينهم مسلمون من الأتراك ومسلمون من بلاد المغرب العربي، ومسلمون من إندونيسيا وماليزيا ومسلمون من جنسيات أخرى من بينهم 1000 مسلم من أصل هولندي، ولقد زاد عدد المسلمين في السنوات الأخيرة، ويقدر عددهم في هولندا حاليا بحوالي نصف مليون مسلم. 
مناطق المسلمين وتنظيماتهم:
يوجد المسلمون في مدن أولتريخت وأمستردام ودون هاج ولاهاي، وبعض المدن الصناعية بهولندا، وأكثر تجمع إسلامي في مدن روتردام، وأمستردام، ولاهاي، وهرلم، وعندما ارتفعت الهجرة وزاد عدد المسلمين بهولندا، بدءوا في تنظيم أنفسهم، فتكونت جمعيات مختلفة، فلكل جماعة تتحدث لغة واحدة جمعية إسلامية، ومنها جمعية الشباب المسلم في أوروبا، ومقرها في مدينة دون هاج وهي إندونيسية، وبنفس المدينة مدرسة إندونيسية تعلم أبناء الجالية قواعد الإسلام، وتأسست هذه الجمعية في سنة (1389هـ - 1919م).
وتصدر مجلة شهرية اسمها " الفلاح " وللجمعية فروع في روتردام وفرونينخن، وهناك مؤسسة المسجد وهي جمعية معترف بها من قبل الحكومة الهولندية، وسجلت رسميا في سنة (1393هـ - 1973م)، وهدفها إنشاء المساجد في مختلف مدن هولندا، والنشاط التعليمي الصرف، وكذلك القيام بالخدمات الاجتماعية، وأغلب أعضاء هذه الجمعية من المغاربة، وهناك جمعية اتحاد المسلمين في هولندا، وهي جمعية تركية، ومركزها في مدينة أولتريخت ولها فروع في روتردام، ومركزها مفتوح لجميع المسلمين، وبمراكز الجمعية مساجد ومدارس إسلامية، وهناك اتحاد الجمعيات الإسلامية وهو جمعية هندية، تأسست في سنة (1389هـ - 1969م)، وتضم المسلمين المتحدثين بالأوردية، كما توجد هيئة الشباب المسلمين بأوروبا في مدينة روتردام، وجمعية النساء المسلمات في أمستردام، وجمعية المسلمين في هولندا في أبكود، وهناك جمعية دخيلة على الأقلية المسلمة في هولندا وهي الجمعية العربية الهولندية، ويرأسها كاثوليكي هولندي يدعى ديك كامر، ولا هم لها إلا الاستيلاء على أموال الأقلية المسلمة بهولندا، ولقد انتظمت الجمعيات الإسلامية في اتحاد إسلامي في سنة (1394هـ - 1974م) وهو اتحاد الجمعيات الإسلامية في هولندا، وتولى هذا الاتحاد الدفاع عن الأقلية المسلمة، ويوجد نشاط إعلامي إسلامي في التليفزيون والإذاعة الهولندية أسبوعي مدته 10 دقائق باللغات العربية والهولندية والتركية. 
ولقد أسس اتحاد الجمعيات الإسلامية مسجدا في أمستردام، وتقدم الحكومة الهولندية تسهيلات متعددة للأقلية المسلمة، وتسمح بالمدارس الإسلامية لتعليم أبناء المسلمين بهولندا، والدستور الهولندي يكفل حرية الأديان، وتعاني الأقلية المسلمة في هولندا من تحديات كالقاديانية واليهودية، ولقد ترجم القاديانيون معاني القرآن الكريم بتحريف متعمد، والحاجة ماسة إلى الترجمة الصحيحة وإلى المزيد من المدارس الإسلامية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عناوين الهيئات الإسلامية:
• (مؤسسة المركز الإسلامي الأعلى في الأراضي المنخفضة) 14 شارع: هو جيزاندر أرنهم.
• (جمعية المسلمين في هولندا) بليكرهوف 55 – أبكود.
• (هيئة الشباب المسلمين في أوروبا) ص.ب 25034.
• (جمعية النساء المسلمات في هولندا) – فليرد 905 أمستردام.
• (مركز الإعلام الإسلامي في بكلان 207 – 2562 ص.ب 61217 – 2509 – AE – هاجو – هولندا.
• (جمعية الشباب المسلم في أوروبا) ص.ب 11374 – هاجو - هولندا.
وأحيانا يحدث تغيير في عناوين هذه الهيئات.
القرآن الكريــم:
أول ترجمة هولندية لمعاني القرآن الكريم طبعت في هامبورج في سنة (1051هـ - 1641م) ثم ترجمة جلاسماكر وطبعت في ليدن (1069م – 1658م)، وفي سنة (1221هـ - 1806م) ترجم معاني القرآن الكريم دكتور ركيزر وطبعت في مدينة هارلم. والأمر يقتضي مراجعة هذه التراجم كما أن الأمر في مسيس الحاجة لإعادة ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم. 
التحديات: 
هناك مجموعة من المصاعب تواجه المسلمين في هولندا منها: 
1- عدم السماح برفع الأذان في بعض المدن. 
2- منع إقامة المساجد في المناطق السكنية وإن كان يسمح بتحويل الكنائس القديمة إلى مساجد.
3- قلة المدارس الإسلامية وندرتها. 
4- تربية الأطفال المسلمين تربية إسلامية من أهم المشاكل. 
5- التحديات القاديانية والنصرانية تشكل معوقات في بث الدعوة الإسلامية يضاف إلى هذا نشاط اليهود المضاد.
 المتطلبات:
1- حل الخلاف بين بعض الجمعيات الإسلامية العرقية.
2- إنشاء بعض المدارس الإسلامية.
3- دعم الدعوة برجال الدين المهرة في الدعوة.
4- المطبوعات الإسلامية المترجمة إلى لغة البلاد.
5- وقف الهجرة العكسية من هولندا.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2392

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

22- الأقلية المسلمة في أيرلندا:

إحدى دول غرب أوروبا، كانت تتبع المملكة المتحدة واستقلت عنها في سنة 1920م، قدر سكانها في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م بحوالي 3.6 ملايين نسمة، 95% منهم يدين بالكاثوليكية، 5% منهم (بروتستانت)، تبلغ مساحتها حوالي 70.283 كم2، وعاصمتها دبلن وسكانها حوالي مليون نسمة، ومن مدنها كورك، وليمريك.
الموقع:
في المحيط الأطلنطي في غربي أوروبا، وإلى الغرب من المملكة المتحدة، حيث تبعد عنها حوالي 80 كم، يحدها من الشرق البحر الأيرلندي، ويفصل بينها وبين بريطانيا، والقسم الشمالي من الجزيرة الأيرلندية يتبع المملكة المتحدة ويعرف باسم أيرلندا الشمالية، وهو مجال خلاف بين المملكة المتحدة وأيرلندا، وتوجد أيرلندا بين دائرتي عرض 51 ْ شمالا و54 ْ شمالا، وبين خطي طول 6 ْ، 10 ْ غربًا. 
الأرض والمناخ: 
تشغل أرض أيرلندا حوالي 4/3 الجزيرة الأيرلندية، ويغلب عليها المظهر المستوي، وتتناثر المرتفعات في القسم الشرقي والجنوبي من أيرلندا، أما القسم الأوسط والغربي فتنبسط أرضه، وتبلغ أقصى انخفاضها من الوسط حيث تنتشر بعض البحيرات، ومناخ أيرلندا يمثل نموذجا لمناخ غربي أوروبا، بارد في الشتاء وتصل الحرارة إلى درجة التجمد في بقاع كثيرة من أيرلندا، وتتساقط الثلوج والأمطار غزيرة وتسقط معظم شهور السنة، أما الصيف فمعتدل وتسقط به الأمطار.
السكان والنشاط البشري: 
قدر سكان أيرلندا في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م بحوالي 3.6 ملايين نسمة، ترتفع كثافتهم في الشرق والجنوب، وحوالي ثلث السكان في منطقة العاصمة، والنشاط البشري يتمثل في الزراعة والرعي، والتعدين، والأخشاب، وبعض الصناعات الخفيفة، وأهم الغلات الزراعية القمح، والشعير، والشوفان، والبنجر، والثروة الحيوانية تتكون من الأبقار (7 ملايين رأس)، والأغنام (4 ملايين رأس)، وتنتج الفحم والغاز الطبيعي، والرصاص، والزنك، والفضة. 
المسلمون في أيرلندا: 
وصل الإسلام إلى أيرلندا حديثًا، وذلك نتيجة وصول بعض المسلمين إليها، فلقد نشط هذا الوصول منذ سنة 1370هـ - 1950م، ويتكون المسلمون في أيرلندا من الطلاب القادمين للدراسة، ومن المسلمين المهاجرين بقصد العمل، وهؤلاء من الهند، والباكستان، وماليزيا، وبعض الأقطار العربية، ومعظم المسلمين يعملون بالتجارة، والخدمات، وهناك عدد من الأطباء المسلمين، وقدر عدد المسلمين في أيرلندا بأكثر من 6000 نسمة، ويتركز المسلمون في دبلن، وهناك عدد آخر في مدن كوك وبالي وهوتيس، ويكل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الهيئات الإسلامية:
تأسست أول جمعية إسلامية في أيرلندا في سنة 1379هـ - 1959م، وهي المؤسسة الإسلامية، وتشرف على أحوال المسلمين في البلاد، كما تدير المركز الإسلامي الذي تأسس في سنة 1359هـ - 1959م، وقام بهذا عدد من الطلاب المسلمين، ومهمة المركز الإسلامي الإشراف على جامع دبلن، والإشراف على التعليم الإسلامي، والرعاية الاجتماعية للمسلمين، وبالمركز مدرسة ومكتبة، وسوق تجاري تباع فية الأغذية الحلال، ويقيم المركز دورات لتعليم اللغة العربية، وتم افتتاح المدرسة الإسلامية في 6/9/1990م، وفي أيرلندا 4 مساجد، ويشرف على المركز الإسلامي الأخ يحيى حسين، وتستخدم المدرسة الإسلامية المنهج الأيرلندي والدراسات الإسلامية، وتسهم الحكومه الأيرلندية بحوالي 80% من مصروفاتها، وتم الاعتراف رسميا بها في 20/7/1990م، وللمركز الإسلامي أوقاف تشارك في نفقاته، وتم الانتقال إلى المبنى الجديد للمركز في سنة 1403هـ - 1983م. 
التحديات: 
أبرزها مشكلة تمويل العمل الإسلامي، وتحديات الطوائف الضالة.
المطالب أهمها:
1- الدعم المالي للمركز الإسلامي.
2- الحاجة إلى منهج إسلامي في التعليم.
3- تنشيط الدعوة الإسلامية بعدد من الدعاة.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2389

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

23- الأقلية المسلمة في السويد:

إحدى دول شمال أوروبا، ومن البلدان الإسكندنافية وتجنبت بحيادها الحربين العالميتين، ومن أبرز دول غربي أوروبا تقدما وارتفاعا في مستوى الدخول، وتبلغ مساحتها 449.964كم2، وسكانها في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م (8.438.000) نسمة، والعاصمة (استكهولم) وسكانها في سنة 1408هـ - 1988م (1.600.000) نسمة، ومن أهم مدنها جوتنبورج، و(مالمو)، و(فستروس)، وتنقسم إداريا إلى 25 قسما، والسويد رابعة البلدان الأوروبية مساحة.
الموقع: 
تشغل السويد القسم الشرقي من شبة جزيرة إسكندنافيا تحدها النرويج من الغرب وفنلندا من الشمال والشمال الشرقي، وبحر البلطيق وخليج يثنيه من الشرق، ومن الجنوب الغربي مضيق كاتيجات، وطول أرضها من الشمال إلى الجنوب 1570كم، وتمر بقسمها الشمالي الدائرة القطبية الشمالية، ويبلغ طول سواحلها المعرجة حوالي 8.000 كيلومتر. 
الأرض: 
تنقسم أرض السويد إلى قسمين رئيسيين، الأول في الشمال ويعرف بإقليم (نورلاند)، ويشغل أكثر من نصف مساحة البلاد، ويضم نطاقا ضيقا من المرتفعات الغربية، ويضم منخفض (جامت لاند)، وينحدر نحو البحر البلطي شرقا، ويحتوي القسم الشمالي أيضا السهل الساحلي المطل على بحر البلطيق، وتنحصر الزراعة في أشرطة ضيقة تغطيها الرواسب النهرية، والقسم الجنوبي من أرض السويد يشمل منطقة السهول والبحيرات، وتعرف هذه المنطقة بوسط السويد وتنتشر بهذه المنطقة بحيرات عديدة، وتتخللها تلال قليلة الارتفاع، ويضم القسم الجنوبي أيضا هضبة "سمالاند" وتلي منطقة البحيرات جنوبا، ثم يضم سهول "سكانيا"، وهي شبه جزيرة مثلثة الشكل. 
المناخ:
يتأثر مناخ السويد أحيانا بالهواء القادم من الأطلنطي وبالهواء البارد الآتي من سيبيريا، كما يتأثر بالحاجز الجبلي الواقع في غربه حيث يحرم البلاد من تأثيرات الأطلنطي، ويزداد التدني في درجة الحرارة كلما اتجهنا نحو الشمال، ودائما تكون الحرارة في الشتاء دون الصفر، ويختلف المناخ باختلاف مناطقها، فالشتاء بارد بصفة عامة خصوصا في الشمال وتتراكم الثلوج، والقسم الجنوبي أدفأ بسبب تأثيرات الماء أما الصيف فمعتدل في الجنوب، ويتساقط المطر بكميات كبيرة على المرتفعات ومعظمه يسقط في الصيف، وتغطي الغابات أكثر من نصف مساحة البلاد، ويقل طول النهار في فصل الشتاء بينما يزداد في فصل الصيف.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السكان: 
تعتبر السويد من أقل البلدان الأوروبية سكانا، وفي القسم الشمالي تعيش جماعات اللاب، وهذا القسم قليل السكان، فرغم كونه يضم أكثر من نصف مساحة السويد، إلا أن سكانه حوالي عشرين في المائة من جملة السكان، أما القسم الجنوبي فأكثر كثافة، ويضم ثمانين في المائة من سكان السويد، وهناك عناصر مهاجرة من فنلندا يصل عددهم إلى قرابة نصف مليون نسمة، ومن العناصر المسلمة المهاجرة الأتراك واليوغسلاف والعرب والباكستانيون، وهؤلاء يشكلون الأقلية المسلمة. 
النشاط البشري: 
تشكل الغابات موردا هاما للسويد، وتسهم بخمسة وأربعين في المائة من صادراتها، حيث تصدر منتجات الأخشاب المصنعة محليا، مثل لب الأخشاب والورق والأثاث والسليولوز والفحم النباتي والأصباغ وبعض الكيميائيات، ويسود هذا النمط من النشاط الاقتصادي الإقليم الشمالي، حيث تنتشر ورش الخشب على طول الأودية، والأراضي الزراعية تشغل حوالي عشر مساحة السويد، والسويد تكتفي ذاتيا من المواد الغذائية الرئيسية وأخصب أراضي السويد في سهول (اسكانيا)، ويزرع القمح، والجودار والشوفان والشعير والبنجر، وتهتم السويد بتربية الثروة الحيوانية، وتتركز التربية في الجنوب، وقد استغلت الطاقة الكهربائية من المساقط أحسن استغلال، وتضم ثروة معدنية متنوعة، أما الصناعة فتشمل الحديد، وهو من أجود الأصناف ويفيض عن حاجتها، وتنتج 8% من الإنتاج العالمي، كما تنتج النحاس والرصاص والزنك والمنجنيز، ومن الصناعات الهامة المنسوجات وتكفي السوق المحلي، وصناعة السيارات، والمواد الكيميائية، والمواد الغذائية من اللحوم والأسماك والألبان، وصناعة السفن. 
كيف وصل الإسلام إلى السويد: 
لقد ظهرت مملكة السويد في أواخر القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي، وكانت تضم مناطق أوسع من مساحة السويد حاليا، وأول المسلمين هجرة إلى السويد تتار روسيا، وبقيت أعداد المسلمين ضئيلة بالسويد حتى نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية، ثم أخذ بعض السويديين يعتنقون الإسلام، وكثر عدد المسلمين في السنوات الأخيرة نتيجة هجرة العمال المسلمين للعمل في الصناعة وفي الأعمال اليدوية وليس لهم حقوق العامل السويدي ويعاملون على أنهم عمال غير مهرة، وكان عدد المسلمين في السويد في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية حوالي ألف مسلم، وفي سنة (1392هـ - 1972م) وصل عدد المسلمين بالسويد إلى ثمانية عشر ألف مسلم، موزعين بين جنسيات مختلفة، فمنهم من أصل سويدي، ومن أصل تركي وتتري، ومن أصل عربي ومن أصل يوغوسلافي ومن جنسيات أخرى، أما عدد المسلمين حاليا فيقدر عددهم في السويد بحوالي 103 آلاف نسمة، وفي العاصمة وحدها حوالي 45 ألفا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مناطق المسلمين: 
 وينتشر المسلمون في مدن (استكهولم) و(جوتنبرج) و(مالمو)، ولقد اعترفت الحكومة السويدية بالمسلمين السويديين، وأصبح الإسلام دينا معترفا به في السويد، ومن حق المهاجر إذا أمضى 3 سنوات أن يتمتع بحقوق المواطن السويدي في بعض الامتيازات، ويعمل المسلمون في حرف مختلفة بالسويد. 
الهيئات الإسلامية:
لقد قام (علي بك) أحد مسلمي فنلندا بأول جهد لتنظيم المسلمين بالسويد وساعده في ذلك (علي زاكروف)، فأسسا أول جمعية إسلامية في سنة 1368هـ - 1948م وسميت بالجامعة الإسلامية السويدية، واشتملت الجمعية على مسجد، ولم تستمر طويلا، ثم أسس (محمد إسماعيل اريكس) أحد مسلمي السويد ناديا إسلاميا على حسابه، وفي سنة 1393هـ - 1973م تأسست جمعية إسلامية جديدة، واستطاعت هذه الجمعية أن تنجح في إقناع حكومة السويد بالاعتراف بالمسلمين بها، وأنشأت مركزا إسلاميا، ومدرسة بـ(استكهولم) وأخرى في مدينة (مالمو)، وهكذا أصبح للمسلمين مركز في (استكهولم)، ومركز في (فالنجاي)، وجمعية ومركز إسلامي في (مالمو)، وفي الآونة الأخيرة تكونت الرابطة الإسلامية في (استكهولم). 
اتحاد الجمعيات الإسلامية في السويد: 
كان يضم هذا الاتحاد 21 جمعية إسلامية بالسويد، ولكن انفصلت 3 جمعيات وتبقى 18 جمعية تشكل هذا الاتحاد، وللاتحاد عدة أهداف منها:
1- جمع المسلمين وتحقيق وحدتهم.
2- الحفاظ على الهوية الإسلامية.
3- العناية بأبناء المسلمين.
4- بث الدعوة الإسلامية.
5- الاحتفال بالمناسبات الإسلامية وإقامة الشعائر.
6- تقديم دروس أسبوعية.
7- عقد المؤتمرات وإقامة المخيمات. 
المركز الإسلامي في (مالمو): 
بدأت المرحلة الأولى من المشروع في مدينة (مالمو) على الساحل الجنوبي للسويد، واستغرق المشروع ثلاث مراحل، ويتكون المشروع من مسجد، ومنارة المسجد ترتفع إلى 40 مترا، كما يضم مكتبة، وملجأ للعجزة، ومدرسة ودار حضانة، ويحوي المركز قسما تجاريا لبيع اللحوم المذبوحة حسب الشريعة الإسلامية، وقدرت تكاليف المشروع بمبلغ يتراوح بين 25 و30 مليون كرون. ولقد تكونت الرابطة الأوروبية للشباب المسلم في مدينة (مالمو)، وتتبنى الرابطة مشروع مجلس أوروبي إسلامي أعلى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القرآن الكريم: 
صدرت ترجمة لمعاني القرآن الكريم في سنة (1291هـ ـ 1874م) والأمر يحتاج إلى المزيد من الكتب الإسلامية المترجمة، كما يقتضي الأمر مراجعة ما صدر من تراجم. 
التعليم الإسلامي: 
تواجه الأقلية المسلمة بالسويد العديد من المشاكل، ذلك أنهم ينتمون إلى مجموعات لغوية متباينة، لذلك تنقصهم الوحدة، والتعليم الإسلامي قاصر على بعض الفصول الملحقة بالمراكز الإسلامية. وبالسويد مركزان إسلاميان في (استكهولم) و(مالمو)، وأربع مؤسسات إسلامية في مناطق متفرقة، وبهذه المراكز يتلقى أبناء المسلمين تعليما ضعيفا ولساعات أسبوعية محدودة ومن خلال لغات مختلفة، وبعد اعتراف السويد بالأقلية المسلمة أصبحت الفرصة مهيئة لمزيد من المؤسسات الإسلامية، لا سيما وأن الضرائب التي تؤخذ من المسلمين (1% من الدخل الفردي) أصبحت توجه للأقلية المسلمة، وسوف تتاح فرص تعليم الدين الإسلامي بالمدارس السويدية التي يوجد بها طلاب مسلمون، لذا يحتاج الأمر إلى دعم الأقلية المسلمة بمدرسين مسلمين لتلقين أبناء المسلمين قواعد دينهم بلغة البلاد أو باللغات المختلفة للأقليات المساهمة وهي العربية والتركية والأردية. 
توزيع مناطق الهيئات والمؤسسات الإسلامية: 
يوجد في السويد حوالي 17 تنظيما إسلاميا تنتشر في معظم المدن السويدية، منها في مدينة جوتنبرج اتحاد الطلاب المسلمين في (إسكندنافيا)، وفي مدينة (ليوند) مقر الطلاب المسلمين، وفي مدينة (ليوند) منظمة الطلاب المسلمين، وفي مدينة (مالمو) المركز الإسلامي، وفي (مالمو) منظمة اتحاد الطلاب المسلمين في أوروبا، وفي (مالمو) هيئة علوم الإسلام، وفي (مالمو) اتحاد الجمعيات الإسلامية، وفي مدينة (مولندال) اتحاد الطلاب المسلمين، وفي (استكهولم) الجمعية الإسلامية، وفي (استكهولم) جمعية مسلمي منطقة البحر المتوسط والشرق الأدنى، وفي (استكهولم) اتحاد الجمعيات الإسلامية، وفي (استكهولم) الرابطة الإسلامية. 
وأخيرا تكون اتحاد الجمعيات الإسلامية بالسويد. 
التحديات: 
يعاني المسلمون في السويد من بعض التحديات منها: 
1- حالة الذوبان في المجتمع السويدي ومشكلات الزواج المختلط.
2- الأمية الدينية وجهل البعض بتعاليم الإسلام. 
3- الخلاف بين القوميات وهذا مرض اجتماعي والإسلام لا يعرف التفرقة. 
4- انشقاق بعض الجمعيات الإسلامية وخروجها على وحدة الصف.
5- المعاناة من الفرق الضالة والتحديات المحلية. 
المتطلبات: 
المسلمون في السويد في حاجة إلى: 
1- دعاة ملمين بالإسلام وبأوضاع المسلمين في هذه البلاد ويجيدون لغة أهل البلاد.
2- الحاجة إلى بعض المدارس الإسلامية لتدريس العلوم الإسلامية.
3- العمل على وحدة الصف.
4- الحاجة إلى الكتب الإسلامية باللغة المحلية.
5- تخصيص بعض المنح الدراسية لأبناء المسلمين بالسويد. 
6- تكملة مشروع المركز الإسلامي في (استكهولم) والمركز الإسلامي في (مالمو).
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2395

----------


## أبو المجد الفراتي

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا البحث المفيد !

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا البحث المفيد !


وجزاكم مثله أخي الحبيب.

----------

